# Reflections On Faith



## Aquarius (Apr 3, 2016)

_*Help Me To Believe

*_


O Holy Trinity, 
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator, 
And your only born Son/Daughter, 
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to trust and believe, 
I know that Your deep love and mercy,
Forgiveness and understanding 
For the trials and tribulations 
Of all human hearts is very real.
But still I doubt.

Please help me to overcome my unbelief through an 
Ever increasing understanding of the mysteries 
Of my own existence and Yours.
I pray that may my perceptions 
Should no longer be based on mere surface words,
But on a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of all 
The sacred teachings of our world.
Help all human souls to grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way we did in past lifetimes,
When this state of consciousness was known as gnosis. 

The dawn my soul has patiently been waiting for is here,
Because I now realise that it was You who guided me
Through the lonely watches of dark night of my soul,
And through the narrow tunnel of my grief
Over thinking that I had lost my inner connection with You.

No longer do I have to wait,
Tortured and alone in the creeping loathsome dark,
Dragged along the labyrinthine maze that lacked
The knowledge that eventually the healing rays of the 
Universal Christ, the Sun beyond the Sun in the sky above me,
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth would bring about 
The rebirth of my own soul and that of our world.
Triumphantly, the iron gates of pain, which once held me 
Prisoner in the dungeon of my ignorance, are breaking down.
They are bringing new life where broken hopes
Used to lay crippled among the ancient battlements
Of my soul and the soul of our world.

With all my heart and soul I pray 
That my lack of faith in You should be replaced by
A deep inner awareness of Your Divine presence in me
And also my companions, 
As each on their own way and all of us together,
Hand in hand with the Angels and You 
Are walking back home into the 
Conscious awareness of our oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as a new day follows every night, 
Now the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul
Is reaching its natural end and the 
Radiance of Your Light reigns supreme, 
Now and forever.

Amen

Randle Manwaring
Adapted by Aquarius 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## escorial (Apr 3, 2016)

courtjester and you both have different approaches to the same topic...i find your more forward and direct but the message is always the same or similar


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 3, 2016)

Dear Escorial. Thank you for your feedback. It's much appreciated. With love - Aquarius


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 4, 2016)

_*What Is True Faith?*_
​
The Age of Pisces has been an age of blind faith. Now that we have entered the Age of Aquarius, this part of the evolutionary path of our race lies safely behind us and ever more of us are finding a new faith that is very different from that of all previous ages. It is of a visionary nature that is based on the spiritual knowledge and wisdom that is increasingly flowing intuitively into every heart and soul directly from the Source of our being. This kind of faith is no longer an outer and therefore wobbly manifestation. It is an aspect of consciousness and a part that naturally belongs to every soul. It is an awareness that reveals its presence as a deep inner knowing that there really is a Great plan of life, in which each one of us has their allocated place and role to play. 

When we find out and finally accept that everything that has ever happened in our world did so for good and wise reasons, we realise that the Universal Force, the Great Father/Mother of all life, really does love us and that all life has always rested safely in its loving hands. As our understanding of God’s true nature and our own grows, our faith and trust in the existence we have presently been allocated also expands. Knowing that this force has always been on our side and did know exactly what it was doing, helps us to trust that we shall be safe wherever our destiny may wish to take us and that in all Eternity.

True faith is born in human souls from the knowledge that life is good and always moving forwards on all its levels. Faith accepts that we cannot direct life but that, if we relax into it, all will be well for as long as we do not try to control its flow but learn to go with it, whilst listening to our inner guidance to tell us what is right or wrong for us in any given moment. When we do this and do our best to work with the Universe, instead of against it, God and the Angels bring healing for us and our lives. Without such faith our lives will always remain empty, lacking focus and a centre, life on the Earth plane can be an extremely frightening experience for sensitive human souls. 

Some believe that faith is a second rate option and many seem to think that religions can give people faith. Yet, some of the most devout church-goers that ever came my way were utterly bereft of faith, i.e. they had no trust in the goodness of life whatever. To this day, I am wondering whether the reason why these people go to church such a lot is that they are hoping that one fine day they will find faith there. However, genuine and lasting faith cannot be imparted by religions or anyone or anything else, because it is something that has to grow from within. It makes no difference whether one follows one of the religions of our world or none at all. The kind of faith we are on the Earth plane to seek can only be found by living our life and finding out that it really is a good and fair life from the reactions of the world around us to our own actions. It is good and right to seek the support of groups and to have some input into them, but whoever they may be, they cannot give us faith. 

Yet, faith is vital for our survival, as an individual and as a species, because it lifts us above a purely earthly existence and expands our consciousness to an ever increasing perception of the higher levels of life, beyond that which is familiar to most. It enables us to travel farther, and to dream bigger. Let me tell you from first hand experience that in the final analysis, Earth life remains a dreary journey that lacks direction, purpose and meaning, until one becomes aware of what and who we truly are, and why we are here. 

The recognition of this alone can give us a reason for living meaningfully and for choosing wisely, at all times. Until we find out that our life, the same as everybody else’s, indeed has purpose and meaning, true faith has little chance of growing from within. With the understanding that we have come into this lifetime in order to walk a certain pathway that is meant to teach us some much needed lessons, life itself finally helps us to build our existence on solid foundations and we recognise that every experience that comes our way presents us with more opportunities for growing ever more heaven-tall. 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 5, 2016)

*Faith Is Like Fulfilment
*
​ ​
True happiness grows from trusting the goodness of life and feeling satisfied and fulfilled. This takes faith, yet fulfilment and faith cannot come from without, they have to grow from within. To this day, for far too many life seems to have become a constant search for fulfilment and stimulus from without, i.e. sheer pleasure-seeking. To find genuine fulfilment, lasting happiness and inner peace, faith is our most vital ingredient of all. By that I don’t mean blinding ourselves to what is happening in the world around us, which far too many to this day seem to think of as their only reality. Faith is something rather elusive, which brings with it an urge to search for the good in everything and everyone. It is an increasing inner understanding of our own and everybody else’s inherent kindness and godliness and the wish to bring it forth and share it with others.

True faith, the kind that has organically grown from within, lends us the vision of recognising what lies beneath the surface of things, people and situations. With faith, we begin to recognise the good that is always there, in any situation and any person, if we but open our inner eyes to perceive it. This kind of faith enables us to give in to that aching need of our soul to become more loving and giving. Faith is an inner knowingness of what is right and wrong in any situation, and a trust that, when we do our best in all our endeavours, God will do the rest. Our inner teacher alone can tell us what is truly good and right for us, in any given moment. What might have been right yesterday may no longer be right today. It is everybody’s birthright to enjoy the protection and guidance of their inner teacher.

By the way, nobody ever said that faith is an easy option or an escape route. Quite the opposite! But the going gets smoother, the more our faith in the Universe’s gently helping, supporting and guiding hand grows in us. Faith is an inner hunger and thirst to find truth, and to tell the truth. It is a quest for knowing that which comes directly from God and is therefore pure, true and eternal. It is that which helps us to tap into our own inner fountain of truth, wisdom and knowledge, so that we no longer need to accept what anyone else says, unless it has been verified from within.

Faith grows from knowing that we are all here together to learn certain lessons from each other; and that sometimes we find ourselves in the role of pupil and other times as teacher. Faith comes when we realise that no-one and nothing really is our enemy, except the ignorance our small and fearful earthly self is riddled with; and all its fears are caused by not knowing. Yet, wise ones who learn to walk in faith, trustingly put their hand into the hands of God and the Angels and ask them to help them overcome their ignorance and, through it, all their fears.

Faith is no option for cowards. It takes a lot of bravery to trust God implicitly, to be able to say whole-heartedly: ‘Thy Will be done!’ and mean it, whatever the consequences may be. Just try it, and you will see what is meant. Faith provides our heart and soul with a harbour, a place where we can drop anchor and know that we are safe. Living with faith gives us the strength to trust that everything will always come right in the end, no matter how dire things may sometimes appear to be, on the surface of things. To have faith means to accept that life on Earth is a school and that we are all on an evolutionary pathway. It means trusting that in this school there are no sinners and no losers, only learners. For as long as we are willing to learn and grow through every experience, we shall always be one of life’s winners.

Wise ones have learnt from their own experiences that if they but persevere no matter what happens, with the help and Will of God, they will always go forward and gain something, if only in wisdom and understanding. They know that as long as they are willing to continue learning, they will always gain in consciousness. Because they are prepared to look for what every experience is trying to bring them, their understanding of their own true nature and God’s role in their life and all life constantly expands. They never give up on anything or anyone, because they appreciate that what they have learnt and gained in consciousness will be the only thing they shall be allowed to take with them when they leave their physical body behind, at the end of each lifetime, and that it is their to keep, in all eternity.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 7, 2016)

*Living Without Faith


*​My own life has taught me that living without faith means to be spiritually dead, because one’s most vital part – the spirit – is asleep. If we wish to become fully alive, the spirit has to wake up and become aware of its own presence again. Faith and trust are the ingredients we all need, if we want to find and fulfil the special purpose of our creation, as we are meant to. Although living without faith may not deny us worldly success, for as long as our life remains ungrounded in faith, in the long run, everything eventually turns to ashes in our mouth, and nothing will ever bring us lasting satisfaction and fulfilment.

Faith opens our vision to the highest levels of existence; it gives our life purpose, meaning and structure; and it enlarges our vision so that we begin to peer beyond the end of our nose, into our true reality and eternity. Faith allows us to rest safely in the knowledge that we have a right to be where we are, because that is exactly where God wants us to be, at any given moment. Faith is our trust in that everything in God’s Creation has a purpose and a reason, including us and our life.

As faith cannot be found anywhere, except inside us, looking for it is a solitary pursuit. It does not come from reading books, and it is unlikely to be drawn from something that has been handed down to us through long lines of deception, manipulation, exploitation, treachery, abuse and cruelty. All those things were and still are being committed in the name of a Creator, who is supposed to be just and loving, yet does not step in when such things are happening everywhere, to this day. How could intelligent beings ever have been expected to trust that kind of a God? In the chapter ‘Is there a God?’ of volume one of these jottings you can read more about this.

Only through becoming aware of what life really is all about and through accepting that we are responsible for ourselves and everything that is in us and our world to truly appreciate the great goodness and kindness of our Father/Mother Creator. Small children as we spiritually all are, each one of us stands before a God so infinitely wise, good and just that it is hard for human souls to grasp the depth of the love that holds all life and lifeforms in Its loving hands. Faith grows out of taking charge of ourselves and from aiming every thought, word, and action towards the highest good of all. No-one can give us faith because it already is within us, waiting to come alive again; it needs to be tapped into so that it can grow ever stronger.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 9, 2016)

*Our Two Most Intimate Relationships*
​ 
Our two most intimate and complex relationships are the one with ourselves and the one with God, not as an external force, but as the spirit of love and goodness, honesty and truth that is a natural part of each one of us that is merely waiting to be consciously accepted and integrated by us. The more we become familiar with the processes of life, the more our faith in life grows. The only way of learning to trust life and its goodness is by testing and trying it, and by living it to the full, never by retreating from it in defeat. Wise ones find that with a better understanding of the laws of the Universe, which apply to all life and lifeforms, conquering the instincts of their lower earthly self becomes easier. Being aware that the law of Karma ensures that everything has to return to its source, and that whatever they send out into the world, inevitably has to find its way back to them, enables them to create nothing but good Karma.

When you can see with your own eyes how the good you once sent out into the world does indeed return to you – though not necessarily through the people it was given to – your faith and trust in the goodness and wisdom of the One who created this life increases steadily. That is why, listening to their inner guidance, wise ones do what is good and right, rather than what is convenient. At all times they give of their best because they know that in due course nothing but more of the same will return to them. Thus their inner vision develops that enables them to see for themselves how fair and just, as well as loving and wise our Creator is. Thus their inner trust that their own life and all life truly is good grows stronger with every passing day. This continues until their faith finally can no longer be shaken or taken away by anyone, ever again.

These wise ones have found true faith, the kind we are meant to develop when all belief systems of our world have failed us and let us down, and when not a shred of faith in anything seems to be left in us. This faith does not consist of a running with any herd, but is something individual between us and our Creator that eventually awakens in every heart. To have faith then means we believe in ourselves, the purpose of our own life and all life. It is a learning to trust our ability to think our own positive and creative thoughts, which we are willing to follow up by positive actions.

When, with the help of God, we have become the master of our emotions, instead of allowing them mastery over us, we will also have learnt to trust our own reactions in all situations. As we are gathering first-hand knowledge of how God guides us, from within through the world of our innermost feelings, there slowly grows within us faith in ourselves and our ability to handle all situations. Gradually, we know that with the help of the living God within us, our inner guidance, we can achieve the mastery we all have to find, if we wish to evolve and grow sufficiently for our existence to finally rise above the physical plane.

Faith is the eternal well that springs forth from God. It nurtures our soul and spirit, who is one with God – always has been and always will be. Faith is capable of lifting us and our life above mediocrity, onto less mundane and more exciting levels of existence that have always been known to our soul and spirit. To have faith means to ever more trust our own abilities and to know that we can draw on endless amounts of inner strength, because it comes from God. It is that which is going to help us master any condition we may encounter with love, kindness and wisdom.

However, many times the emotions of our world, individually and collectively, run fierce and high. This brings us opportunities for learning how to master our earthly self by playing the part of our Highest or Christ Self and say to small self’s fears and anxieties: ‘Peace, be still, all is well with us and our world! Everything rests safely in God’s hands, no matter what happens.’ The trouble is that, when fear gets hold of people, they begin to feel resentful and think they have to defend themselves and their honour against imaginary assaults. At moments like that the voice of our Highest Self needs to reach out to these people and approach them on the innermost level to tell them: ‘Peace, be still. You are my sister/brother, I love you and would never hurt or harm you.’

The story of the Master Jesus walking on the water is an allegory to show us how we too have to acquire the ability of taking charge of every part of our being and learn to control and master our emotions. The water is a symbol for our emotions. To become calm we need to turn to the Kingdom of Heaven and find the place of stillness and peace at the highest level of our being. Only when it has been reached can the heavenly influences pour into us to heal all parts of our being and then use as a channel of Its healing energies to flow into the whole of humankind and our whole world.

So long as this you fail to see:
That death precedes re-birth!
A gloomy guest you’ll always be,
Upon this darkling Earth.

From: ‘Seliges Verlangen’
'The Soul's Yearning'
Goethe

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
 

* * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 11, 2016)

_*Being Among The Lucky Ones*_
​
Sadly, to this day far too many still have to deal with war situations in their every day lives, maybe the only way of doing so is by psychically closing off and stumbling through each day as best one knows how to. When one cannot change the events, one has to accept them as facts of life and turn towards counting one’s blessings. That’s what I did in those days and still do, in spite of lacking all spiritual awareness in those days. After all, we were alive when millions had perished. Our immediate family was still intact, although its wider circle had been cleared of all men capable of carrying a gun – except my father. 

Another reason why we thought of ourselves as lucky was that we had a fair-sized garden and my father was a wonderful gardener. I am sure it was his toiling that saved us from the worst during the near-starvation years 1945/1948. Also, the war had created millions of homeless and displaced people, while we still had our house and it had remained undamaged. As the end approached, ever more refugees came flooding into the western part of Germany, trying to get away from the Russian troops, advancing from the East. The stories told by the survivors made your hair stand on end. To me, one of the worst possible fates that can befall any human being is homelessness, physically and spiritually. All of my work aims to relieve both these conditions. 

Regrettably, even when the war was finally over, for many the worst was yet to come in the form of the post-war years 1945/48. This undoubtedly increased the constantly rising numbers of souls who during these times lost all faith that a Saviour and Redeemer would ever come to their rescue. Yet, it is in keeping with spiritual law that some great new understanding comes to each soul and that of our world after having waded through the depths of suffering and pain.

From the time World War Two was at its height until its official end, when we all had to drink the bitter cup of the lessons wars intend to teach our world, come some of the finest examples of White Eagle’s teachings – see ‘Further Reading From My Bookshelf’. Between January 1943 and July 1945, as the lights on the outside of life went out over large parts of our globe, much light in the form of spiritual knowledge and wisdom entered it on the inner level.

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 12, 2016)

_*Losing Faith*_
​
My birthchart, with Sagittarius on the ascendant and Jupiter in Capricorn in the first house, to me is clear evidence that two years before the outbreak of the war I was born into a deeply religious background. By the end of it my parents had become atheists who did not believe in anything any more. From where I stand now, it is not hard to understand how this must have come about. To illustrate the point of how and why people in times of war, more than at any time, lose their faith in God, I shall take you back to the preparations for the funeral of the victims of the attack on the air raid shelter in our street, mentioned earlier.

I cannot recall the exact number of people who died in this incident, but there were more than thirty of them. Many of the parts that had belonged to them could not be identified and also because there was a severe shortage of manpower available, it was decided they should be buried in a mass grave. My father was one of the few able-bodied men in our street who had survived the war and he also had that rare privilege of being at home. Every man who was still capable of lifting a shovel toiled until they had dug a big enough hole. I imagine these men must also have had the gruesome task of retrieving the mortal remains of the victims. As far as we children were concerned, the adults must have been so busy with their own grief that no-one explained anything to us about the disappearance of those who had left this world before us and where they could possible have gone.

During the time it took digging the grave, my sister and I each day had to bring my father his lunch. The only thing I remember very keenly about those days is that they were bright and sunny with clear blue skies and the birds singing their little hearts out. Nature’s brilliance and beauty somehow made the whole scene even more painful and sad. Even the most devout Christians must stand before events like this one and eventually begin to ask themselves: ‘If there is a God in Heaven, why does He allow most of our children’s playmates and their mothers to go to such an early grave and in such a cruel and meaningless way? If He really were a fair and loving God, as promised by the Scriptures, where is His justice and His love?’

The experience was made even more painful and harder to bear by the fact that no-one – least of all we children – could begin to grasp the reasons behind the things that were happening all around us, even in our small town and street at the backend of nowhere. Events of this nature are too monstrous for the comprehension of human adult, never mind their children. That must have been the reason why no-one ever attempted to explain to us what was happening around us and why our world was falling to pieces. How can you put into words that which is unfathomable and you do not understand yourself? How do you explain to your offspring the lunacy of all warmongering, when ordinary folks – like you and me – throughout our world just want to get on with living in peace and providing their children with a better future in a world that is free from strife? 

There must be many like me, who to this day are struggling to come to terms with the memories of the events of those days and similar ones, in order to heal the old wounds and let go of the impressions they left behind.  Yet, I imagine that when human beings get caught up in this kind of traumatic experiences, be it as children or adults, when they have run their course and are over, their individual souls are long past the threshold of understanding. In truth, all wars are the result of the common Karma of all who get involved in them. Suffering together is their predestined fate for their present lifetime, so that the events and the pain and deprivations that had to be endured can teach them and our world some vital lessons. 

As I know by now, it has been for good and wise reasons that humankind for such a long time was not allowed to know that even the wars of our world have always served a higher teaching purpose. In accordance with God’s great plan of life, we and our world were only meant to find out that this is the case when the time for doing so was right. The only comfort we had in the days before this was that all things and happenings in our world are of a constantly changing and passing nature. Throughout the ages, God had represented for our race the only constant that forever had been and would be. 

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 15, 2016)

_*Losing Faith – Not A Disaster*_



Do not lose faith in humankind. 
Our race is like an ocean.
And a few drops of it being dirty
Does not mean the whole ocean is like this.
It’s just that the drops are waiting 
To be cleansed and purified by the ocean.

Mahatma Gandhi 
Edited by Aquarius
​
I believe that losing one’s faith is by no means the disaster it may at first appear to be. In truth, it is a good thing and spiritually quite desirable, because it is a signal from our inner and Highest Self that our old belief was a superficial one and therefore not really a faith at all. I have reason to believe that something of this nature happened to me in one of my previous lifetimes. That’s why I can tell you from firsthand experience that if you wind up in this predicament, try not to be too sad or upset about it. Instead, take heart, look beyond the end of your nose to the vast horizons of Eternity and become aware that losing ones faith can be – and indeed is meant to be – the first step towards finding some true and lasting inner beliefs. This is going to be the kind that can no longer be shaken by anything or anyone and that no-one will ever be able to take from you. 

The way I understand the matter is that there are two types of faith. The first one is a remnant from the outgoing Piscean Age, which was the age of blind faith and of illusions. The suffering, disappointments and disenchantment with the established order of the previous age are now leading us and our world into the light of the Age of Aquarius. This is an age during which Divine wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly into each one of us directly, through our inner connection with the Source of our being. This knowledge is now waiting to pour into every heart and soul that is open to receive it and that is the second type of faith. Because we understand it from the very depth of our being, rather than from our head alone, this is a faith that gradually grows inside us. 

This kind of faith has nothing to do with blindness. It is a deep inner trust that is solidly and securely founded in knowledge and constantly reassures us from deep within the very core of our being that we and our world will always be safe in the hands of God, no matter what happens. Even when things seem to go wrong on the surface, our innermost feelings will always help us to understand and accept that whatever occurs is right. This is not as difficult as it may sound, because we then appreciate that things always come to us so we should learn something.

That is how the long awaited and promised spiritual rebirth of humankind has been taking place for quite some time, which possibly is the very reason why this work came into being, so that it could find its way to you. Because of the freedom to make our own choices, it is up to you whether you make use of anything you may find here. The deeper we move into the Aquarian Age, the more strongly its energies are going to be felt by everybody; they already are – just look around and see what a difficult time most people are presently having. The Cosmic energies affect all life and everybody is involved in this spiritual rebirth and each has to do their share of bringing in the New Age. 

Many are searching for new ways and there is a slowly increasing sense of urgency in the air about matters of faith and a yearning for peace. Yet, peace and healing cannot come to us and our world merely through knowledge. For as long as we fail to act upon information of any kind it remains dead. This also goes for spiritual knowledge. It too can only come alive when we start to behave in keeping with our findings. If we want peace in our world, each has to start with themselves by paying attention to their inner attitudes and their own lives. It is essential that we first sweep in front of our own inner doors, put our house in order and make genuine efforts at living in ever more peaceful ways. 

_*Peace Prayer
*_From the Jewish Tradition_*

*_Let there be love and understanding among us.
Let peace and friendship be our shelter from life’s storms.
Eternal God, help us to walk with good companions,
To live with hope in our hearts
And Eternity in our thoughts,
That we may lie down in peace and rise up every day,
To find our hearts waiting to do Thy will.

Amen

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 16, 2016)

*Finding Renewed Faith

*


​ 
In times of increased suffering caused by the destruction of wars, human beings are bound to ask themselves: ‘What kind of a God is the one we believe in, to allow what is happening in our world? If God cannot protect us against genocide and holocausts, and all the other bestialities human beings have always inflicted upon each other and to this day are continuing to do. What kind of monster is this God to inflict so much suffering on us and our world? I’ve had enough and would rather be an atheist than to continue following this one. As a matter of fact, can there really be God and a Creator of all this?

My parents may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming us and our world? It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower earthly nature.

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new knowledge we are finding.

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a God, but that this means something quite different from what people used to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and benevolent force and nothing else.

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right.

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels, created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have done to her and her kingdoms over the ages. 

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this one to be attended to.

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on and on,  until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of their race, colour and beliefs.

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity, light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones.

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow.

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of faith is born in human hearts and soul that is based on a deep inner knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do, as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue!

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Mystic And Finder’ 
[*=center]‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​
* * *​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 17, 2016)

_*Christ The Redeemer


*_
​Just when I had finished editing and partly rewriting the sequence from ‘Losing Faith’ to ‘Finding Renewed Faith’, an e-mail from one of my friends landed in my inbox with a link for a very special video. It shows two men carrying out some breathtaking repair work on the statue of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It towers at the peak of the seven-hundred metres high Corcovado mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park at an imposing height of thirty metres on a pedestal that adds another eight metres to the total height.

The statue was erected in honour of Jesus Christ and overlooks the city of Rio de Janeiro. Originally erected as a symbol of Brazilian Christianity, it has become an icon for the city and the whole of Brazil. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone and its construction was completed in 1931, two years before Hitler and the Nazis came to power in Germany on 30 January 1933. Please click the link below to participate in the repair work:

‘Christ The Redeemer’​ 
Longingly the Christ statue, with its mighty arms that have a span of twenty-eight metres, reaches out to embrace our whole world. In Earth terms 1931 was still a long time to go before we would be allowed to find out about God’s true nature and our own. But now the spirit of the Universal Christ calls out to us with ever increasing force: ‘Listen to Me, My people. Give ear to Me, My nation. By that I mean the whole of humankind. Take a good look at this statue. It is as much in need of repairing and overhauling as your understanding of the role of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of you and your world.

‘The time has come for taking Jesus off his cross and pedestal. You need to put him into the place where he truly belongs – the realm of myths and legends. Ever more of you are by now ready to stop perceiving Jesus as some kind of an idol or an icon, because you recognise that all along the story of the Master’s life has been a symbol of  your own God part or Christ nature. The figure of an almost naked corps of a man that is nailed to a cross represents humankind’s earthly self.

‘Emaciated from the stresses and strains of his tests and trials of Earth life, stripped of everything he once held dear in earthly life, especially the characteristics of his lower animalistic nature, the man has left his physical body behind to be consciously reunited with its Highest or God Self. His loincloth is an indication that gender becomes irrelevant when you too enter into the state the man is now in, as on the inner level – to which he has withdrawn – each one of you is no longer merely a man or a woman, you are androgynous, like Me. You then stand before your naked self, stripped of all pretences and false beliefs, ready to see yourself for who and what you really are and always have been. The final part of the story the man on the cross can tell is about the journey each one of you undertakes every time you leave your physical existence and body behind.

‘All of these things are as true for the more advanced souls in your midst as they are for those who to this day continue to look up to Jesus, hoping and praying that one day he will appear as their saviour and redeemer. Awakened souls can see that these people are praying in vain, because they know that the only God who will ever be capable of saving and redeeming anyone is My spirit, when in the fullness of time it comes alive and is born in ever more human hearts.

‘Each one of you without exception, My beloved children, does contain My spirit at least in seed form. It can only come alive when someone’s energies have become sufficiently evolved. This is how in the end even the last and slowest soul will awaken to the fact that the only way the Christ Spirit can save and redeem them is when they themselves develop My characteristics. They too need to learn how to handle all their affairs, personal ones as well as those of their world, in keeping with their true nature. This is how each one of you has to do their share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, so that peace can come to your world quite naturally.

‘I, the Universal Christ, am the true Christ. I am the great white light at the top of the spiritual mountain and all the belief systems your world has ever known, including the ones that are still with you, have been and will continue to be no more than pathways. Each one was originally meant to lead you, the aspirant, back into your true nature and the conscious awareness of your oneness with your Creator, the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Christ or God part of everybody’s own nature is a vital part of Me, their only born Son, the Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above you.

‘I am of My Father/Mother in equal proportion. The will and power of the Father are in Me as much as the wisdom and love of the Mother, and the same is true for all of you. I, the Christ Spirit and living God within you, am the glorious hero and all-conquering spirit who has been waiting for aeons to teach each one of you, My lower earthly counterparts, to rise above all the ills that have ever troubled and beleaguered you and your whole world. I am the aspect of your nature that can save and redeem you and teach you how to uplift and transmute all darkness into light, sorrow into joy, tears into laughter, fears and anxieties into total faith and trust in God and the ultimate goodness of the life S/He has created for us. These things play a vital part in the healing of everybody’s pain and suffering as well as that of your world.

‘The more you mature into spiritual adulthood, the easier you will grasp that everything that ever happened to you, individually and collectively, has been your own creation. Forgiving yourself and your perpetrators is made easier when you understand that all of it was necessary because the events were lessons that would eventually help you to grow and evolve into the one you have now become. Do not condemn or blame yourself for anything and treat your own suffering – the same as everybody else’s – with the compassion and love anyone deserves who is grappling with coming to terms with the spiritual purpose and meaning of Earth life.

‘Any of the unpleasant and traumatic events in your lives can only happen because of the seeds you once sowed and the repercussions of what you yourself at one time or another did to those you came in contact with, either earlier in your present lifetime or in others way back in the past. No matter what anyone sends out into the world, the Universal law, My law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its source. And that is why any kind of suffering, without exception, can only come about because it serves as a teaching aid that shows those at the receiving end what it feels like to be the victim of the expressions of someone’s lower nature.

‘By forgiving yourself and anyone who hurt and wounded you, you set yourself and the other one free. Forgiveness alone can cut the emotional/spiritual bonds that once existed between two people. It shows those in charge of you on the highest level of life that you have understood your lesson, and that nothing of this nature will ever be required by you again. When you have understood and accepted the necessity for the difficult and traumatic things that to this day take place on the Earth plane, you have saved yourself from the necessity of further lessons of this nature.

‘From there go forth with simple human kindness, love and compassion in your heart and redeem yourself by sharing your learning with all those who are in need of it. Living as a good example, show them new ways of loving and forgiving that they may wish to follow, so that they too can bring about their own saving and redemption and find healing and peace. And always bear in mind that in My eyes there is no such thing as failure. What your outer world likes to call a failure to Me is nothing but an opportunity for you, My beloved child,  that takes you a step forward on the road to success and your reunion with Me.

‘In both genders alike all aspects of your nature, the higher and lower as well as the inner woman in men and the inner man in women, need to be united and fully integrated. When they are working in peace and harmony together for the highest good of all, the same as they are in Me, lasting peace will come to your world. In this manner all power-seeking and warmongering will quite naturally come to its end, the way it has been written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan since the beginning of life on the Earth.

‘I bless you all, My beloved children.’

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
[*=center]‘The Jesus Mysteries’ 
[*=center]‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’ 
 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 20, 2016)

*Lost And Found*
​ 
Life itself has always been my teacher and the insights into any of the topics covered in my writings, which I have been sharing with you on an ongoing basis for a long time, never came to me as a result of book reading. They are intuitive knowledge that constantly grows from the experiences of my own life. My personal journey of a thousand miles, of healing and finding out who and what I really am, has been an exceedingly long and painful one. Having reached a ripe old age at the time of updating this chapter in December 2014, it does not feel as if my voyage of discovery were drawing to its close. And I am glad to say that I feel younger at heart now than ever before, probably because I am more in touch with my immortal and ageless spirit and soul.

In the course of many years, I have worked my way through mountains of emotional/spiritual debris that must have accumulated in my soul memories. During each lifetime they are stored in the very cells of our physical bodies, because our water body, the soul, is part of our outer shell, the physical body. That must be the reason why I frequently get a feeling that my soul is shedding layer upon layer of traumatic memories that reach ever deeper into past lifetimes. This process can be likened to the peeling of an onion and represents the emptying out that has been known to the mystics of all ages.

Now that the Age of Aquarius is well and truly with us, for all God’s children of the Earth this procedure is an essential part of the ever more rapidly progressing individual and collective rebirth of our race onto a higher level of consciousness and being. It is a mystical experience which each one of us in one of their lifetimes finally has to wade through. Pisces is a Water sign and its age served the development of our individual souls and that of our world. Aquarius is an Air sign and its age will see the development of human mental faculties to their highest potential. Eventually, this will enable all human souls to take us and our world forwards unto ever higher levels of understanding of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

My emptying out started many years ago and especially in the beginning was a very frightening experience indeed, as I had no idea of what was happening to me – neither had anyone else. Blessed with the gift of hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was because in previous lifetimes I closed off spiritually so much that in this one no-one ever even introduced me to praying. My birthchart confirms this. However, it is never too late for a new beginning and that’s what happened to me. One fine day, or rather night, the Lord’s Prayer came to the rescue. As it is such an important part of Western life, even I knew it by heart and that in English and German. As I have always been fond of poetry, I loved the prayer for the sheer beauty of its words.

And then one dark night, I was feeling too frightened and lonely to get to sleep. My most damaging shadows of the past must have been those of my traumatic early childhood describe at the beginning of this part of my jottings. Unable to shake them off and therefore too scared of the present and future, I could find no peace. Tossing and turning was the way I spent most nights in those days and had done as far back as I could remember. But in the end these hours of darkness turned into different ones, because suddenly the thought entered my mind: ‘Why don’t I pray?’ Never having done so before in this lifetime, I slowly started to say the Lord’s Prayer in my mind, first in one language, then in the other.

Over and over again I did this and after a while, I could feel myself calming down and eventually I drifted off to sleep. Having at least one evening prayer to say was a wonderful discovery, although even that did not always have the desired effect. Yet, it was a start. My Father/Mother did hear my prayers and recognised them as a cry for help. After a while, my Guardian Angel led me to people and things that could help me forwards – one small step at a time.

Looking back from where I am now, it is not hard to see that my prayers succeeded in awakening my Christ Self from its slumbers. It began to stir and tried very hard to get in touch with me, its earthly counterpart who, maybe in the course of many lifetimes, had become almost completely closed off from it. My whole life has been a quest for finding my very own Christ child in the manger that is my own heart. My personal road to Bethlehem, which all of us have to walk in the end, has been a hard and painful one. At the same time it is also joyous and enjoyable because it has been and still is immensely enriching and worthwhile, for I now know exactly where I have come from and where I am going to.

Having been lost once in the loneliness of Earth life, this time round I will do my very best to stay on the spiritual pathway, no matter how difficult and thorny, painful and frightening it may turn out to be at times, and how many more rocks and boulders I have to climb over on the road, I shall rest safely in the knowledge that truly, truly I am going home.

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘The Three Wise Men’ 
[*=center]‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’ 
[*=center]‘Away In A Manger’ 
 
From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 23, 2016)

_*The Angel In Disguise
*_
​ 




​ There is nothing I can give you that you have not,
But there is much, so very much that –
While I cannot give it – you can take.
No Heaven can come to us,
Unless our heart finds rest in today: take Heaven.
No peace lies in the future
That is not hidden in this moment: take peace.

The gloom of the world is but a shadow.
Behind it – yet within everybody’s reach – there is joy.
There is a radiance and glory in the darkness,
Could we but see; and to see, we have only to look.
I beseech you to look.

Life is so generous a giver, but we –
Judging its gifts by their covering –
Too often cast them away as ugly or heavy or hard.
Remove the covering and you will find beneath it
The living splendour, woven with the love,
Wisdom and power of the Divine.

Welcome it, grasp it,
And you touch the Angel’s hand
That brings it to you.
Everything we call a toil, a sorrow or a duty,
Believe me, the Angel’s hand is there.

That gift is there and the wonder of an
Over-shadowing presence
That protects us, is joyous too.
Be not content with these joys,
For they conceal even greater gifts.

And so, at this time, I greet you –
Not quite as the world sends greetings,
But with profound esteem and with a prayer
That for you, now and forever,
The day may break and the shadows flee away.

Fifteenth Century Prayer

* * *
​


----------



## escorial (Apr 23, 2016)

soul butter man


----------



## Aquarius (Jan 13, 2017)

*Walking Away From Drama*
​ 
There comes a time in every life when one realises the necessity for walking away from all drama and the people who create it. Instead, surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget everything that is negative and bad in this life and focus on that which is positive, good, right and beautiful. Love the people who treat you right. Pray for the ones who don’t and love them anyway, for they know not what they are drawing towards themselves. 

Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling once in a while is a part of it. And learning something from every experience that comes our way and getting up again is the most important part. That’s what life on the Earth plane truly is all about. 


May deep inner peace be with you, today and always. 


May you trust that you are always in the right place at the right time. You are there for a reason. If you can’t see it, it’s up to you to look for it. 


May you not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of trusting the goodness of the life that has been given to you and that it will always provide for you and your loved ones, no matter what happens. 


May you use the gifts the Universe has so generously bestowed upon you for the blessing and healing of all life. 


May you share the love that is constantly given to you with anyone you encounter. 


And may you be content with yourself just the way you are. Let this knowledge fill your whole being, so that your soul no longer knows anything but singing, dancing, praising the Highest and loving. Love is the law of life and is abundantly available to all who know how to tap into it. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Words Of Wisdom & Healing From The Tree Of Life’

* * *
​


----------



## Winston (Jan 14, 2017)

"For those who believe, no proof is necessary.
For those who do not, no proof is possible."
Stuart Chase, 1888-1985 RIP


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 7, 2017)

*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing*
​ 
All life is a precious gift and a blessing from the highest levels of life to ours. Every one of us has something special to contribute and in the fullness of time is destined to evolve into a blessing for our whole world. Knowing that God is as much in you and me as in everybody else, live your life joyfully and scatter blessings wherever you go. As children of the Highest Star and the brightest light, the Sun beyond the Sun, every blessing brings a ray of light to those who are blessed. Here is some expert advice how to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the unlimited good and abundance which is embedded in the very texture of the Universe and waiting to be called upon and tapped into by each and every one of us. Therefore, upon waking up every morning, bless the new day ahead and know that already it is filled with the unseen good your blessings are going to bring forth for those you bless.

On passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and play, bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on their way and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work, their joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and all others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless them in every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants seeds of healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as flowers of joy in the waste places of your own life. 

As you walk, bless the city in which you live, its government and teachers, nurses and street sweepers, children and bankers, priests as well as prostitutes. The minute anyone expresses the least aggression or unkindness to you, respond with a blessing. Bless them unconditionally, sincerely and joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a shield that protects them against committing misdeeds out of ignorance of their true nature. At the same time it deflects the arrows anyone may aim at you.

Blessing means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good for others. The desire to do this rises to the surface of your consciousness from the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It reveals to those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of life that you revere and kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that those who receive your blessings will be made whole and therefore holy. Blessing invokes the special attention of the Divine to bring health and wellbeing to the people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot provide any of these things, but merely act as channels through which life’s abundance flows. 

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of giving and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who sent them the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds surrounding them. Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the light each blessing brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that it will be there.

When something goes completely wrong in your day, an unexpected event knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless the situation because life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event you believe to be unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that you should learn a certain lesson against you would otherwise balk. Bless everything that comes your way, because everything that happens is always a blessing – only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be sure that the Angels are always there to pick you up and get you going again, if you but trust. 

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the omnipresent, universal beauty of the things that to this day are hidden from earthly eyes. It activates the law of attraction which, even from the furthest reaches of the Universe can bring into your life exactly what you need in any given moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature of innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of their being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their small earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its own nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a prisoner of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people who are free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of countries where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and thoughts are filled with too many earthly desires and fear. 

Passing a hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during the time of their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be re-discovered and return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or seemingly broken by life, bless their vitality and joy and with this help it to return to them. Remind yourself frequently that our material senses frequently present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour and perfection which can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time, hold constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal all you meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of peace and bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the presence of God in everything. 

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and mineral, for each one of them is giving us of their abundance. Bless the powerful spiritual force that is constantly at work behind the scenes of our earthly existence. Angels and Masters, spirit guides and helpers are doing their best to bring God’s great evolutionary plan into manifestation here, ensuring that we and our world are moving ever forwards on the upwards winding spiral of life. This great force of light from the highest levels of life is the most essential part of everything on our planet. It brings us into this life, sustains us while we are here and takes us out of it again, when the time for doing so has come. Without this force there would be no life on the Earth. Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that which exists anywhere else in the whole of Creation, this force assists us and Mother Earth with our personal and collective evolution. 

It is the power behind the throne of God and all physical manifestation, from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every part of life anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most elevated levels. This force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through each physical aspect of Mother Earth as well as with all other planets in existence anywhere in the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is no separation between any form of life, on all its levels and therefore no such thing as splendid isolation. All is of one construction and together forms one harmonious whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and destructive in our world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of the Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with the help of the forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to perfection. This is the power that guides and links all lifeforms with each other and in the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else. So now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of us is a ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to those who are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will – it increases the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother Earth and all humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and bless those who are ceaselessly toiling in the background of life, unseen to earthly eyes, behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your family and friends, but why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings in the great family of humankind. 

Recommended Viewing:
​


[*=center]‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’ 
 
From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
​


[*=center]‘Our World Needs You’ 
[*=center]‘You Are Special’ 
 
From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 14, 2017)

_*Birthday Prayer*_

_*




*_
Reflecting on this lifetime’s journey, so far, 
Mother-Father Creator, from where I stand now,
It is easy to see that Your Grace has always been with me,
And that the failings, dangers and mistakes of my life, 
As well as the joys, pleasures and adventures were necessary
For teaching me many invaluable lessons.

Thank You for the loving support of all those around me
And also for the wisdom of my spirit guides and helpers.
The more I progress in life, the more I can feel
That they have always been there for me,
Guiding, inspiring and encouraging me to carry on,
No matter what lessons were presenting themselves.

At times it has been easy to feel Your presence,
But all too frequently it felt as if I had to walk by faith alone.
Forgive me for being slow and finding it hard to trust 
Your guidance and protection,
And for the times I was unkind and unloving, 
Towards others as well as myself,
And whenever else I failed to make good use of Your Grace.

From the bottom of my heart and soul
I thank you for my ever growing awareness of
Your loving presence in me and my life
And for my ever deepening understanding
That You are as much part of me, as I am of You.

My journey through the rest of my present lifetime
Is lit by the memories of past mercies You have shown me, 
Beloved Mother-Father Creator.
May the Christ Spirit with its wisdom and love
Come ever more fully alive in me,
So that I can serve You,
The way You always have been and forever will be
Serving me and my life, and all life.

May Your servants, the Angels and Masters 
And all other spirit friends and helpers forever be with me,
To guide and protect me,
And keep me and my world from all harm.
All thanks and praise, all glory and honour be to You
For the gift of my life and all life.

Amen

George Appleton
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Prayers & Words Of Wisdom From Around Our World’

* * *



​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 16, 2017)

_*Life Is A Gift And A Blessing*_






​All  life is a precious gift and a  blessing from the highest levels of  life to ours.  Every one of us has  something special to contribute and  in the fullness  of time is  destined to evolve into a blessing for our  whole world.  Knowing that  God is as much in you and me as in everybody  else, live  your life  joyfully and scatter blessings wherever you go. As  children of  the  Highest Star and the brightest light, the Sun beyond  the Sun, every   blessing brings a ray of light to those who are blessed.  Here is some   expert advice how to go about it:

Blessing is to acknowledge the unlimited good and abundance which is  embedded in the very texture of the Universe and waiting to be called  upon and tapped into by each and every one of us. Therefore, upon waking  up every morning, bless the new day ahead and know that already it is  filled with the unseen good your blessings are going to bring forth for  those you bless.

On passing people in the street, on the bus, in places of work and play,  bless them. The peace of your blessing will accompany them on their way  and the aura of its gentle shine will light their path.

When meeting and talking to people, bless their health, their work,  their joy, all their relationships, the one with God, themselves and all  others. Bless their finances, so they may become abundant. Bless them  in every conceivable way, as every blessing you send out plants seeds of  healing, comfort and healing which one day will grow as flowers of joy  in the waste places of your own life. 

As you walk, bless the city in which you live, its government and  teachers, nurses and street sweepers, children and bankers, priests as  well as prostitutes. The minute anyone expresses the least aggression or  unkindness to you, respond with a blessing. Bless them unconditionally,  sincerely and joyfully, so that your blessing acts as a shield that  protects them against committing misdeeds out of ignorance of their true  nature. At the same time it deflects the arrows anyone may aim at you.

Blessing means to wish unconditionally and totally unrestricted good for  others. The desire to do this rises to the surface of your  consciousness from the deepest innermost wellspring of your being. It  reveals to those in charge of you on the higher and highest levels of  life that you revere and  kneel before our Creator’s gifts. Pray that  those who receive your blessings will be made whole and therefore holy.  Blessing invokes the special attention of the Divine to bring health and  wellbeing to the people you are sending it to. We ourselves cannot  provide any of these things, but merely act as channels through which  life’s abundance flows. 

To bless all without any discrimination is the ultimate form of giving  and the best thing is that those you bless will never know who sent them  the sudden rays of Sun that burst through the clouds surrounding them.  Although you are unlikely to ever actually see the light each blessing  brings into another’s life, you can rely on it that it will be there.

When something goes completely wrong in your day, an unexpected event  knocks you down and your plans to pieces, bless the situation because  life is teaching you a lesson, and the very event you believe to be  unwanted, in truth you yourself called forth, so that you should learn a  certain lesson against you would otherwise balk. Bless everything that  comes your way, because everything that happens is always a blessing –  only sometimes it comes in disguise. You can be sure that the Angels are  always there to pick you up and get you going again, if you but trust. 

Blessing is an acknowledgement of the omnipresent, universal beauty of  the things that to this day are hidden from earthly eyes. It activates  the law of attraction which, even from the furthest reaches of the  Universe  can bring into your life exactly what you need in any given  moment to experience and enjoy.

Passing a prison, mentally bless its inmates. Bless their true nature of  innocence, goodness, gentleness and kindness, the pure essence of their  being and send them unconditional forgiveness. Also bless their small  earthly self who is as yet unaware of the higher aspects of its own  nature. Bear in mind that everyone at some time or another is a prisoner  of their self-image, that in the courtyard of a jail people who are  free and unshackled on their inner level, and that citizens of countries  where freedom reigns can be prisoners if their hearts and thoughts are  filled with too many earthly desires and fear. 

Passing a hospital, bless the wholeness of all its patients, as during  the time of their suffering their wholeness is waiting to be  re-discovered and return to them. When you see someone in tears and/or  seemingly broken by life, bless their vitality and joy and with this  help it to return to them. Remind yourself frequently that our material  senses frequently present an inverted image of the ultimate splendour  and perfection which can be perceived when our inner vision develops.

As it is impossible to bless someone and judge them at the same time,  hold constantly on to your deep and hallowed desire to bless and heal  all you meet. This helps you to evolve into a true healer, maker of  peace and bringer of light, who one day will be able to recognise the  presence of God in everything. 

Bless Mother Earth and all her kingdoms, human and animal, vegetable and  mineral, for each one of them is giving us of their abundance. Bless  the powerful spiritual force that is constantly at work behind the  scenes of our earthly existence. Angels and Masters, spirit guides and  helpers are doing their best to bring God’s great evolutionary plan into  manifestation here, ensuring that we and our world are moving ever  forwards on the upwards winding spiral of life. This great force of  light from the highest levels of life is the most essential part of  everything on our planet. It brings us into this life, sustains us while  we are here and takes us out of it again, when the time for doing so  has come. Without this force there would be no life on the Earth.  Guiding and protecting all of it, as well as that which exists anywhere  else in the whole of Creation, this force assists us and Mother Earth  with our personal and collective evolution. 

It is the power behind the throne of God and all physical manifestation,  from its lowest to its highest point, connecting every part of life  anywhere upwards through the spheres with the most elevated levels. This  force, invisible to earthly eyes, works through each physical aspect of  Mother Earth as well as with all other planets in existence anywhere in  the whole of Creation. Spiritually, there is no separation between any  form of life, on all its levels and therefore no such thing as splendid  isolation. All is of one construction and together forms one harmonious  whole. 

What to this day appears to be erroneous, evil and destructive in our  world, has behind it the power, wisdom and love of the Great White  Spirit, Father/Mother of all life, who designs and with the help of the  forces of light carries out its evolutionary plan to perfection. This is  the power that guides and links all lifeforms with each other and in  the end brings good out of apparent evil.

Our world would not be complete without you and me, and everybody else.  So now go ahead and bless with all your heart and soul. Every one of us  is a ray of light and each blessing we send out brings light to those   who are blessed. And when it returns – as it inevitably will – it  increases the vibration of our own body of light, that of Mother Earth  and all humankind. 

Bless all who are sharing your lifepath with you and bless those who are  ceaselessly toiling in the background of life, unseen to earthly eyes,  behind the realities of Earth life. Bless your family and friends, but  why stop there? Bless every one of your siblings in the great family of  humankind.

From ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’
By Pierre Pradervand
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Viewing:
•  ‘The Gentle Art Of Blessing’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Our World Needs You’
•    ‘You Are Special’

From ‘Words Of Hope & Encouragement’

* * *
​



​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 21, 2017)

_*Help Me To Believe
*_
_*





*_
O Holy Trinity,
Great Spirit, Father/Mother Creator,
And Your only born Son/Daughter,
The Spirit of the Universal Christ,
Light of all lights and Sun of all Suns,
Please hear my prayer.
I so very much want to believe in You and trust.
Although I know that Your love and mercy are
Endless and as deep as the deepest ocean of our world,
And that Your forgiveness and understanding
For the trials and tribulations
Of all human hearts is very real,
But still I doubt.

Through an ever increasing understanding
Of the mysteries of my own existence and Yours,
And my relationship with You,
Help me to overcome every last trace of my unbelief.
Let my perceptions no longer be based on
Mere surface words, but a deep inner knowingness
Of the hidden meanings behind the texts of
The sacred teachings of our world.
And assist every one of Your children of the Earth
To grasp Your wisdom and truth,
The way many did in past lifetimes,
When this kind of consciousness was known as gnosis.
Help all of us to enter into this state.

The spiritual rebirth our race has for so long been waiting for,
Is dawning at last and ever more of us realise
That it was You and Your helpers,
The Angels and Masters of the spirit world, our true home,
Supported by their assistants, who has lovingly guided
Each one of us through the dark night
Of thinking that we are struggling on our own
In earthly life.

I thank you for allowing me to know that this happened
For a wise higher reason, the same as everything else
That ever takes place in our world.
The dark night is necessary for every human being
Because it teaches us how to appreciate the joy
Of reconnecting and consciously being one again
With You and all life, when it eventually comes about.
That’s why all human beings first have to lose the awareness
Of their inner connection with You,
Although in truth nothing will ever be able to take it away.
At some stage of their development, all human beings
Have to work their way through the narrow tunnel
Of thinking that they are on their own.

Now that the Age of Aquarius is with us
And having become aware of my true nature again,
I rejoice that Your total and unconditional love
Is bringing us and our world a renewed understanding
Of Your eternal wisdom and truth,
So that ever more of us are consciously gaining
Access to the healing rays of the Universal Christ,
To do their share of bringing about
The rebirth of every soul and that of our world.

With all my heart and soul I beg of You and the Angels
That any lack of faith in You in all human hearts
Should be replaced by a deep inner awareness
Of Your Divine presence in everything that is
And therefore also in my companions and me.
Hand in hand with You and the Angels,
Each on their own and all of us together
Are walking back home into the
Conscious awareness of our true nature
And oneness with You.

Great White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life,
As surely as every night is followed by a new day,
Now that the darkest hour of humankind’s spirit and soul
Has almost run its course and is reaching its natural end,
May the radiance of Your Light reign supreme,
For ever and ever.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘All About Faith’
•    ‘Losing And Finding Faith’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 12, 2018)

_*Finding Renewed Faith
*_





​ In times of increased suffering caused  by the destruction of wars, human  beings are bound to ask themselves:  ‘What kind of a God is the one we  believe in, to allow what is  happening in our world? If God cannot  protect us against genocide and  holocausts, and all the other  bestialities human beings have always  inflicted upon each other and to  this day are continuing to do. What  kind of monster is this God to  inflict so much suffering on us and our  world? I’ve had enough and would  rather be an atheist than to continue  following this one. As a matter  of fact, can there really be a God and  Creator of all this?

My parents may well have been among those who asked: ‘Jesus, if you  really exist somewhere and truly are the son of God, why don’t you come  to our rescue and put an end to all this misery by saving and redeeming  us and our world? It was too early to find out that the story of Jesus  is a legend and that the man Jesus is a symbol for everybody’s own  higher Christ nature. It is our improved character and behaviour alone  that eventually can and will save and redeem us and also our world. This  means mastering and overcoming the drives and urges of our lower  earthly nature. 

The Jesus story is a kind of logbook that contains many pointers of how  human Master souls should behave during their existence in physicality  if they wish to evolve into true daughters/sons of God. It also gives us  demonstrations of the various initiations each one of us will  eventually have to experience. We need to enact the role of our Highest  Self and take our frightened earthly self by the hand with love and  compassion in our heart for our own suffering. We are not to condemn or  blame ourselves for having caused the events in our present lifetime or  previous ones. We are here to show our small self with kindness and  patience that there are better ways of living and being than continuing  to get lost in the illusions of Earth life with its senseless greed and  grabbing for more and more goodies, violence and hatred. If we want to  live according to the spirit and the laws of the Universe, it is best to  quite literally rise above these things on the wings of the new  knowledge we are finding. 

In my parents’ time it was too early to find out that there really is a  God, but that this means something quite different from what people used  to believe in the past. But whenever someone on the Earth plane asks  themselves some deep and searching questions like the ones above, as  time goes by the answers are sure to come, especially when many have  lost their faith and are wrestling with the same problem. It then slowly  begins to dawn on those who query the presence of a God with ever  greater clarity that yes, there is a God who is a truly kind, loving and  benevolent force and nothing else. 

We find out to our astonishment that the God humankind has been looking  for from the earliest presence of our race on the Earth plane – and  could never find, up to now – is as much part of each one of us as all  of us are part of God. This brings us the revelation that the only one  who can save and redeem us is we ourselves, the likes of you and me, by  bringing forth our own Christ nature. Through this process in the end we  evolve into a Christed one, each in their own right. 

We ourselves are God and in truth every one of us is a young God in the  making, an eternal and immortal being. We are responsible for ourselves  and every one of our thoughts, words and actions, as well as the present  state of our world. We ourselves, hand in hand with God and the Angels,  created it the way it is now, so that we should learn from everything  that comes our way and the mistakes we are making as we move along. And  that includes the monster of warfare – it is what we wanted and what our  hearts desired. Looking back from where we are now, one can only  shudder at the thought! Yet, any ogres we thus created can only be  un-created in the same manner.

Our personal and collective saving and redemption will never come  through any outside force, but by every one of us gradually doing better  and eventually reawakening to their true nature and doing their share  of making our world a better, more beautiful and peaceful world for all  its inhabitants and helping Mother Earth to repair the damage we have  done to her and her kingdoms over the ages.  

God is not, as many still believe, somewhere ‘out there’, it is the  small still voice of conscience that knows the way of all things. God is  the Divine spark that at least in seedform is contained in all human  hearts and souls. For aeons it has been waiting to come alive and be  born in the kindness and goodness we, each one of us, God’s children of  the Earth show towards each other. It’s the love of God that sees to it  that Karma is not something that is set in concrete and meant to last  forever. Nothing could be further from the truth. The kindness of the  Universe sees to it that every new lifetime presents all of us with many  opportunities for doing better and for resolving any outstanding issues  that were left behind in past lifetimes and brought with us into this  one to be attended to. 

And so, in the darkness of the dungeon of ignorance of its own true  nature, through one lifetime after another the earthly self struggles on  and on,  until the moment of awakening into our true nature and as  co-creators of God dawns in us. That’s when we begin to realise that if  we ever want a peaceful world to come into being, all of us have to  start by sweeping in front of our own doors. The first step is the  retraining of our thinking patterns into kind, loving and tolerant ones  towards all our companions on the way through life, irrespective of  their race, colour and beliefs. 

It’s a sad fact that some of the religions of our world currently still  provide more excuses for warmongering than any other aspect of life. As  pioneers of a new age and lightbringers we wish to do our share of  putting an end to it. Aware of the power of thought and the duality that  exists in this field of activity as much as in everything else in our  world as well as the whole of Creation, we make a conscious decision to  tune all our thinking into the stream of consciousness of positivity,  light and love. Each time our thoughts are in danger of sliding into the  stream of negativity, darkness and hatred – as they are likely to do  all too easily in the beginning – we get hold of our thoughts and uplift  and transmute them into kind, loving and caring ones. 

Knowing that every one of us is required to eventually grow and evolve  into a seeker of God’s wisdom and truth, we share any learning we find  on our journey through life with those around us. In this day and age it  is no longer done through missionary work, because we are acquainted  with of the mistakes that were made in the past and can see for  ourselves the misery it brought into our world. We want to do better and  conduct our lives as an example of peaceful and loving ways that befits  us as God’s children of the Earth and which others may wish to follow. 

This is how we make our contribution towards creating, hand in hand with  God and the Angels, a better and more peaceful world for all. We help  the people, tribes and nations of our world to rediscover what the word  ‘love’ really means by bringing ever more loving, caring and assisting  each other to anyone who is in need of it, wherever they may be. We seek  to serve the greatest joy and the highest good of all, rather than  pursuing our own selfish interests. Our armoury consists of showing  fairness and giving equal rights to all that turns old enemies into  friends.

Our groups of people will no longer appear as soldiers in other  countries, but as volunteers who come as friends and treat all  indigenous folks, including their beliefs and customs, with the  kindness, love and understanding they deserve as our siblings in the  great family of humankind. The missionaries of the future will travel to  other parts of our world as messengers of peace, new hope and goodwill  to help the underprivileged of our world to their basic comforts of  life, like clean water, sewerage, food, shelter, security and whatever  else they may require and that unconditionally and without cost to  anyone.

And this is how, as the knowledge of our renewed understanding of the  meaning of God sinks ever deeper into our consciousness, a fresh kind of  faith is born in human hearts and soul that is based on a deep inner  knowingness of God. This is a faith that no-one and nothing will ever be  able to rock or destroy, the way the religions of our world used to do,  as one followed the other and each one of them fighting for supremacy  and gaining power over and control of our hearts, minds and souls. This  is the freedom of the Age of Aquarius – long may it continue! 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Mystic And Finder’
•    ‘A Message Of Hope From The Lords Of Karma’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ ​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 13, 2018)

_*Christ The Redeemer*_





​
Just when I had finished editing and partly rewriting the sequence from ‘Losing Faith’ to ‘Finding Renewed Faith’,  an e-mail from one of my friends landed in my inbox with a link for a  very special video. It shows two men carrying out some breathtaking  repair work on the statue of Christ The Redeemer in Rio de Janeiro,  Brazil. It towers at the peak of the seven-hundred metres high Corcovado  mountain in the Tijuca Forest National Park at an imposing height of  thirty metres on a pedestal that adds another eight metres to the total  height. 

The statue was erected in honour of Jesus Christ and overlooks the city  of Rio de Janeiro. Originally erected as a symbol of Brazilian  Christianity, it has become an icon for the city and the whole of  Brazil. It is made of reinforced concrete and soapstone and its  construction was completed in 1931, two years before Hitler and the  Nazis came to power in Germany on 30 January 1933. Please click the link  below to participate in the repair work:

‘Christ The Redeemer’

​Longingly the Christ statue, with its  mighty arms that have a span of twenty-eight metres, reaches out to  embrace our whole world. In Earth terms 1931 was still a long time to go  before we would be allowed to find out about God’s true nature and our  own. But now the spirit of the Universal Christ calls out to us with  ever increasing force: ‘Listen to Me, My people. Give ear to Me, My  nation. By that I mean the whole of humankind. Take a good look at this  statue. It is as much in need of repairing and overhauling as your  understanding of the role of Jesus as the saviour and redeemer of you  and your world.

‘The time has come for taking Jesus off his cross and pedestal. You need  to put him into the place where he truly belongs – the realm of myths  and legends. Ever more of you are by now ready to stop perceiving Jesus  as some kind of an idol or an icon, because you recognise that all along  the story of the Master’s life has been a symbol of  your own God part  or Christ nature. The figure of an almost naked corps of a man that is  nailed to a cross represents humankind’s earthly self. 

‘Emaciated from the stresses and strains of his tests and trials of  Earth life, stripped of everything he once held dear in earthly life,  especially the characteristics of his lower animalistic nature, the man  has left his physical body behind to be consciously reunited with its  Highest or God Self. His loincloth is an indication that gender becomes  irrelevant when you too enter into the state the man is now in, as on  the inner level – to which he has withdrawn – each one of you is no  longer merely a man or a woman, you are androgynous, like Me. You then  stand before your naked self, stripped of all pretences and false  beliefs, ready to see yourself for who and what you really are and  always have been. The final part of the story the man on the cross can  tell is about the journey each one of you undertakes every time you  leave your physical existence and body behind. 

‘All of these things are as true for the more advanced souls in your  midst as they are for those who to this day continue to look up to  Jesus, hoping and praying that one day he will appear as their saviour  and redeemer. Awakened souls can see that these people are praying in  vain, because they know that the only God who will ever be capable of  saving and redeeming anyone is My spirit, when in the fullness of time  it comes alive and is born in ever more human hearts. 

‘Each one of you without exception, My beloved children, does contain My  spirit at least in seed form. It can only come alive when someone’s  energies have become sufficiently evolved. This is how in the end even  the last and slowest soul will awaken to the fact that the only way the  Christ Spirit can save and redeem them is when they themselves develop  My characteristics. They too need to learn how to handle all their  affairs, personal ones as well as those of their world, in keeping with  their true nature. This is how each one of you has to do their share of  establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, so that peace can come to your  world quite naturally. 

‘I, the Universal Christ, am the true Christ. I am the great white light  at the top of the spiritual mountain and all the belief systems your  world has ever known, including the ones that are still with you, have  been and will continue to be no more than pathways. Each one was  originally meant to lead you, the aspirant, back into your true nature  and the conscious awareness of your oneness with your Creator, the Great  White Spirit, Father/Mother of all life. The Christ or God part of  everybody’s own nature is a vital part of Me, their only born Son, the  Sun behind and beyond the Sun in the sky above you. 

‘I am of My Father/Mother in equal proportion. The will and power of the  Father are in Me as much as the wisdom and love of the Mother, and the  same is true for all of you. I, the Christ Spirit and living God within  you, am the glorious hero and all-conquering spirit who has been waiting  for aeons to teach each one of you, My lower earthly counterparts, to  rise above all the ills that have ever troubled and beleaguered you and  your whole world. I am the aspect of your nature that can save and  redeem you and teach you how to uplift and transmute all darkness into  light, sorrow into joy, tears into laughter, fears and anxieties into  total faith and trust in God and the ultimate goodness of the life S/He  has created for us. These things play a vital part in the healing of  everybody’s pain and suffering as well as that of your world.

‘The more you mature into spiritual adulthood, the easier you will grasp  that everything that ever happened to you, individually and  collectively, has been your own creation. Forgiving yourself and your  perpetrators is made easier when you understand that all of it was  necessary because the events were lessons that would eventually help you  to grow and evolve into the one you have now become. Do not condemn or  blame yourself for anything and treat your own suffering – the same as  everybody else’s – with the compassion and love anyone deserves who is  grappling with coming to terms with the spiritual purpose and meaning of  Earth life. 

‘Any of the unpleasant and traumatic events in your lives can only  happen because of the seeds you once sowed and the repercussions of what  you yourself at one time or another did to those you came in contact  with, either earlier in your present lifetime or in others way back in  the past. No matter what anyone sends out into the world, the Universal  law, My law of Karma, decrees that everything has to return to its  source. And that is why any kind of suffering, without exception, can  only come about because it serves as a teaching aid that shows those at  the receiving end what it feels like to be the victim of the expressions  of someone’s lower nature. 

‘By forgiving yourself and anyone who hurt and wounded you, you set  yourself and the other one free. Forgiveness alone can cut the  emotional/spiritual bonds that once existed between two people. It shows  those in charge of you on the highest level of life that you have  understood your lesson, and that nothing of this nature will ever be  required by you again. When you have understood and accepted the  necessity for the difficult and traumatic things that to this day take  place on the Earth plane, you have saved yourself from the necessity of  further lessons of this nature. 

‘From there go forth with simple human kindness, love and compassion in  your heart and redeem yourself by sharing your learning with all those  who are in need of it. Living as a good example, show them new ways of  loving and forgiving that they may wish to follow, so that they too can  bring about their own saving and redemption and find healing and peace.  And always bear in mind that in My eyes there is no such thing as  failure. What your outer world likes to call a failure to Me is nothing  but an opportunity for you, My beloved child,  that takes you a step  forward on the road to success and your reunion with Me.

‘In both genders alike all aspects of your nature, the higher and lower  as well as the inner woman in men and the inner man in women, need to be  united and fully integrated. When they are working in peace and harmony  together for the highest good of all, the same as they are in Me,  lasting peace will come to your world. In this manner all power-seeking  and warmongering will quite naturally come to its end, the way it has  been written in the Great Father/Mother’s plan since the beginning of  life on the Earth.
‘I bless you all, My beloved children.’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
•    ‘The Jesus Mysteries’
•    ‘The Universal Christ Speaks To Us And Our World’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’


* * *​​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

_*Lost And Found

*_




​ Life itself has always been my teacher  and the insights into any of the topics covered in my writings, which I  have been sharing with you on an ongoing basis for a long time, never  came to me as a result of book reading. They are intuitive knowledge  that constantly grows from the experiences of my own life. My personal  journey of a thousand miles, of healing and finding out who and what I  really am, has been an exceedingly long and painful one. Having reached a  ripe old age at the time of updating this chapter in December 2014, it  does not feel as if my voyage of discovery were drawing to its close.  And I am glad to say that I feel younger at heart now than ever before,  probably because I am more in touch with my immortal and ageless spirit  and soul.

In the course of many years, I have worked my way through mountains of  emotional/spiritual debris that must have accumulated in my soul  memories. During each lifetime they are stored in the very cells of our  physical bodies, because our water body, the soul, is part of our outer  shell, the physical body. That must be the reason why I frequently get a  feeling that my soul is shedding layer upon layer of traumatic memories  that reach ever deeper into past lifetimes. This process can be likened  to the peeling of an onion and represents the emptying out that has  been known to the mystics of all ages. 

Now that the Age of Aquarius is well and truly with us, for all God’s  children of the Earth this procedure is an essential part of the ever  more rapidly progressing individual and collective rebirth of our race  onto a higher level of consciousness and being. It is a mystical  experience which each one of us in one of their lifetimes finally has to  wade through. Pisces is a Water sign and its age served the development  of our individual souls and that of our world. Aquarius is an Air sign  and its age will see the development of human mental faculties to their  highest potential. Eventually, this will enable all human souls to take  us and our world forwards unto ever higher levels of understanding of  God’s sacred wisdom and truth.

My emptying out started many years ago and especially in the beginning  was a very frightening experience indeed, as I had no idea of what was  happening to me – neither had anyone else. Blessed with the gift of  hindsight, it is not hard to see that this was because in previous  lifetimes I closed off spiritually so much that in this one no-one ever  even introduced me to praying. My birthchart confirms this. However, it  is never too late for a new beginning and that’s what happened to me.  One fine day, or rather night, the Lord’s Prayer came to the rescue. As  it is such an important part of Western life, even I knew it by heart  and that in English and German. As I have always been fond of poetry, I  loved the prayer for the sheer beauty of its words. 

And then one dark night, I was feeling too frightened and lonely to get  to sleep. My most damaging shadows of the past must have been those of  my traumatic early childhood describe at the beginning of this part of  my jottings. Unable to shake them off and therefore too scared of the  present and future, I could find no peace. Tossing and turning was the  way I spent most nights in those days and had done as far back as I  could remember. But in the end these hours of darkness turned into  different ones, because suddenly the thought entered my mind: ‘Why don’t  I pray?’ Never having done so before in this lifetime, I slowly started  to say the Lord’s Prayer in my mind, first in one language, then in the  other. 

Over and over again I did this and after a while, I could feel myself  calming down and eventually I drifted off to sleep. Having at least one  evening prayer to say was a wonderful discovery, although even that did  not always have the desired effect. Yet, it was a start. My  Father/Mother did hear my prayers and recognised them as a cry for help.  After a while, my Guardian Angel led me to people and things that could  help me forwards – one small step at a time.

Looking back from where I am now, it is not hard to see that my prayers  succeeded in awakening my Christ Self from its slumbers. It began to  stir and tried very hard to get in touch with me, its earthly  counterpart who, maybe in the course of many lifetimes, had become  almost completely closed off from it. My whole life has been a quest for  finding my very own Christ child in the manger that is my own heart. My  personal road to Bethlehem, which all of us have to walk in the end,  has been a hard and painful one. At the same time it is also joyous and  enjoyable because it has been and still is immensely enriching and  worthwhile, for I now know exactly where I have come from and where I am  going to. 

Having been lost once in the loneliness of Earth life, this time round I  will do my very best to stay on the spiritual pathway, no matter how  difficult and thorny, painful and frightening it may turn out to be at  times, and how many more rocks and boulders I have to climb over on the  road, I shall rest safely in the knowledge that truly, truly I am going  home. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Three Wise Men’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
​
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’
​ 
* * *​


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;-suvkwNYSQo]https://youtu.be/-suvkwNYSQo[/video]


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

Stephen Fry is talking about the image God that was given by the wise ones in charge of us through the religions of our world. As ever more of us are becoming aware by now, the higher esoteric truth behind the surface words of their teachings is something very different indeed. Thanks be to God and the Angels for this awakening!


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2018)

your god only exist in the mind of a god


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 14, 2018)

Here’s another facet to contemplate; a simple question,
what is the purpose of man’s existance?

To experience ALL THINGS human


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2018)

mans is to pass on his genetic code..mine is to become a rockstar


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> your god only exist in the mind of a god



My God exists in the mind of the Highest Forces of life.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Here’s another facet to contemplate; a simple question, what is the purpose of man’s existance?
> 
> To experience ALL THINGS human



The purpose of humankind's existence - the same as everything else's in the whole of Creation - is evolution.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> mans is to pass on his genetic code..mine is to become a rockstar



Every human being's higher purpose is to gradually evolve into a more beautiful and perfect being. Perfection in this context means all aspects of our nature integrated and working harmoniously together, the way the are doing in our Creator, of whom each one of us is a tiny spark.


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2018)

im ok being perfectly imperfect


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 14, 2018)

Some people believe there are other intelligent beings
in the universe, if one believes in reincarnation, is it 
possible in order to attain perfection,it might be part 
of the Creator’s plan we experience other beings
way of life.... and if decisions are made on a soul level
some of us may just want the experience....

In my opinion, evolution is inevitable. It will vary from
person to person. The choices we make determine the 
how long it takes to get there.....
I have so very far to go....but it’s ok because I know it
that’s what gives me peace of mind. So simple and 
so complex.


----------



## escorial (Jul 14, 2018)

what about the big silence...for over 50 years signals have been sent out to the universe and still scientist have yet to detect or receive a reply....


----------



## Phil Istine (Jul 14, 2018)

escorial said:


> what about the big silence...for over 50 years signals have been sent out to the universe and still scientist have yet to detect or receive a reply....



I'm no scientist or physicist but I just ran an internet search.
It appears that those signals are at the speed of light.  Therefore, I guess the farthest any of them have travelled is 50 light years.
Apparently, there are about 2000 stars within 50 light years of Earth.  Considering how many stars are out there, this is a miniscule proportion.

Reference:  http://www.atlasoftheuniverse.com/50lys.html


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

escorial said:


> im ok being perfectly imperfect



The same as we all are whilst still in the process of accepting and integrating every aspect of our nature. The highest as well as the lowest, everybody without exception has them.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Some people believe there are other intelligent beings in the universe, if one believes in reincarnation, is it possible in order to attain perfection, it might be part of the Creator’s plan we experience other beings way of life.... and if decisions are made on a soul level some of us may just want the experience....
> 
> In my opinion, evolution is inevitable. It will vary from person to person. The choices we make determine the how long it takes to get there..... I have so very far to go....but it’s ok because I know it that’s what gives me peace of mind. So simple and so complex.



And yes, so very true! 

I believe that humankind's existence is on the outermost level of life and that is physicality. My inner guidance tells me that there are many much more highly evolved planets with their equally highly evolved inhabitants - there could be millions of them in the vastness of the Universe - who would be invisible to earthly eyes, even if we knew about their presence.  

The wise one within me also tells me that the perfection we are seeking can only be found in earthly life. When all aspects of our nature have been integrated and are functioning peacefully and harmoniously together, the way they do in our Creator, and our only interest is working for the highest good and greatest joy of all life in keeping with God's will and wishes, our earthly education is complete and we are ready to be released into exploring the higher levels of life.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

escorial said:


> what about the big silence...for over 50 years signals have been sent out to the universe and still scientist have yet to detect or receive a reply....



Could that be because the inhabitants of the more highly evolved spheres of life in the Universe know what troublesome creatures we are? At humankind's general evolutionary state at present we are unlikely to receive any responses from them. This is likely to change dramatically once Mother Earth's transformation is complete and when, with the help of every one of us, she has evolved into a planet of healing and peace.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

Phil Istine said:


> I'm no scientist or physicist but I just ran an internet search.
> It appears that those signals are at the speed of light.  Therefore, I guess the farthest any of them have travelled is 50 light years.
> Apparently, there are about 2000 stars within 50 light years of Earth.  Considering how many stars are out there, this is a miniscule proportion.



‘Great things are in store for every human being. In your higher etheric bodies you will in due course be able to visit and get to know the worlds of much more highly evolved beings than you have ever consciously known before. They no longer require physical bodies for getting around and neither will you by that time. For however long you choose, you can live among and be one of them. There is no need to be afraid of getting lost in the vastness of space because God and the Angels will always be with and part of you, the way they have always been. The only difference will be that you are not only conscious of their presence, you also can see them. They will forever be guiding and protecting you, the same as they have always done.

‘So be of good cheer, dear friends of the Earth. Each time earthly life threatens to get on top of you, keep on keeping on and look forward to these things. If occasionally the going gets too tough, take comfort from knowing that what’s happening to you is but a small part of your evolutionary journey which is sure to pass. Trust us when we say that all is well, all is good and rests safely in the loving hands of God and the Angels, and ours, because that is the truth. We hope that knowing this will help you to endure what your karmic debts still have to present to you with as much courage and strength as you can muster. And never forget that we are with you to supply you with these qualities and as you move through your experiences, they are quite naturally developing within you.

‘Refuse to limit your thinking and conceptions of earthly life. Send your loving thoughts into the spiritual Universe and further into what’s known to you as outer space of the physical one. Become aware that all lifeforms that exist anywhere in the whole of Creation are one big family and that therefore they are your siblings. In your thoughts move further and further away from your small planet and mingle with the beings of other worlds, send them your love and greetings. The time is going to come when you will be visiting them, not with the help of clumsy spaceships but using your higher etheric bodies. Spaceships as you know them would be of no use to you out there.’ 
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2018)

just to clarify that when i use words like perfectly imperfect i'm not using any god as a comparison but one of my own human interactions based on society and morals based on the human experience...


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

escorial said:


> just to clarify that when i use words like perfectly imperfect i'm not using any god as a comparison but one of my own human interactions based on society and morals based on the human experience...



 The pace of our development has nothing to do with things like whether we believe in or compare ourselves with some kind of a God, go to church on Sundays or say our prayers before going to sleep. Everything depends on what kind of a person we are and how we conduct our lives at present. The Universal law of cause and effect or Karma ensures that everything in the whole of Creation, including us and our lives, constantly moves round and round in circles. As a result, whatever one of us sends into our world at any given moment, in due course returns to us time and again with steadily increasing strength. This is how good creates more good and evil more evil. It’s basically that simple.


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2018)

my brain comes from natural selection its as simple as that..believe me


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 15, 2018)

escorial said:


> my brain comes from natural selection its as simple as that..believe me



Sorry, but I don't share that belief. In my view, it is the result of the law of evolution and the way you yourself evolved it in the course of many lifetimes.


----------



## escorial (Jul 15, 2018)

natural selection
_noun_BIOLOGY



the process whereby organisms better adapted to their environment tend to survive and produce more offspring. The theory of its action was first fully expounded by Charles Darwin, and it is now regarded as be the main process that brings about evolution.


if you would put your faith in my beliefs i will reveal to you a cosmic reality that will answer all your thoughts.....


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

escorial said:


> natural selection
> _noun_BIOLOGY
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, let's have a look at them. I never close my mind to anything. I agree with the Darwinian theory of evolution. However, nothing in the whole of Creation happens on its own. The reason why evolution can and does take place at all times is because the Universal law, God's law, decrees that it should. That's why and how it has always been unfolding and forever will do so.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

_*The Mystic And Seeker
*_






​ What is a mystic? Well, according to the  Oxford dictionary the word mystic means: ‘a) spiritually allegorical or  symbolic; occult, esoteric; of hidden meaning, mysterious; mysterious  and awe-inspiring. And that b) a mystic is one who seeks, by  contemplation and self-surrender, to obtain union with or absorption  into the Deity, or one who believes in spiritual apprehension of truths  beyond the understanding [of ordinary mortals].’ 

So, there we have it. If mystics are people who probe into the less  known and mysterious aspects of life, those that have not yet been fully  explored by humankind, then they are probably not as far removed from  what science is doing on a different level of life, than some of our  scientists seem to think. What these people do not yet realise is that  at a certain point mysticism and science converge. They too no doubt  will find this out in the fullness of time. And when the two aspects  eventually come together and officially join forces, even greater  progress will be possible in the understanding of the scientific working  of God’s Creation than in the past. This is what happened through the  efforts of people like Darwin, Newton and Einstein – to name but three –  when they acted as channels for the wisdom of the Divine and brought it  down to the Earth for the benefit of all.

Why else would Einstein have spoken of ‘that Cosmic religious feeling’  he experienced whilst contemplating the underlying order of the physical  Universe? Enlightened people like him have always appeared in our world  from time to time, so they could be used as channels of the Divine to  light the way and ensure humankind’s scientific progress, in spite of  any kind of opposition – no matter how powerful it may have been at the  time.  

Some believe that there are two different types of science, a spiritual  and a mundane one, one of which is superior to the other, but that at  some stage the two will come together. In my view, they already are one  and always have been. All any of our scientists could ever do was  grapple with and search for a better understanding of God’s Creation and  the laws that rule all life within them. Whether any scientist is as  yet aware of this or not, from its earliest beginnings those involved in  science could only wrestle with unravelling the mysteries of the  Cosmos, trying to explain them to themselves and then to the rest of  us.    

Until a scientist has woken up to the awareness of God’s true nature and  their own, the success of their scientific endeavours is likely to  remain restricted. For as long as the masculine and feminine aspects of  our nature remain detached from each other, we are likely to have  difficulties in perceiving our world for what it truly is and our role  in it as a humble receiver/transmitter station for the wisdom of the  Divine. I believe that in due course even the last one of our scientists  will wake up from their spiritual slumbers and turn into a mystic and  seeker. At that point they too will let go of their cherished false  beliefs, prejudices and pre-conceived ideas that to this day abound in  the individual and collective consciousness of our world, which at  present are holding them back from fulfilling their highest potential.

Having defined what a mystic is, what then is a scientist? The Oxford  Dictionary says: ‘A person who is studying or has expert knowledge of  one or more of the natural or physical sciences.’ Naturally, not all of  them are people who operate on the masculine intellect only, so much so  that they have become completely detached from the world of their  feelings, their own feminine part. But too many of them are to this day.  Maybe that is the reason why so often, in the past, their discoveries  were handled in such a cold, unloving and uncaring manner without any  regard towards the welfare of our planet and all its lifeforms. 

In my view, it is unlikely that any major scientific breakthrough will  ever be given through one of our present day scientists for as long as  they insist on playing the part of ‘pop-star scientist’. They too one  day will wake up from their spiritual slumber and realise that, as James  Allen put it: ‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time a  dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in  the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the  seedlings of realities.’ For them too the time will then have come to do  their share of manifesting God’s dream for humankind on the Earth  plane, and they may wish to follow Henry Van Dyke’s advice, doing their  best so God and the Angels can do the rest: ‘Use what talents you  possess. The woods would be very silent if no birds sang there except  those that sang best.’ 
 From ‘Our World In Transition’
​ 
* * *
​ ​


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2018)

I have evolved into a God...


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

escorial said:


> I have evolved into a God...



Indeed, you - the same as every other human being - is a young God in the making, an apprentice God, if you like.


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2018)

You don't understand... I'm the God of Gods


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

escorial said:


> You don't understand... I'm the God of Gods



I see! Well, why not? As long as it makes you feel happy.


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2018)

I see everything....


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

escorial said:


> I see everything....



Might you by any chance be the eye that sees everything?


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2018)

Yeah it's not all fun especially watching the babies I give aids to in africa


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 16, 2018)

escorial said:


> Yeah it's not all fun especially watching the babies I give aids to in africa



It may also not be much fun in many other places of our world in its present state. 
Come to think of it, I'd advice against acquiring this ability. ​


----------



## escorial (Jul 16, 2018)

Its so much fun..I watch perverts,rapist an molesters an if they put their faith in me I let them into heaven were they enjoy the company of their victims..everyone's a winner


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> Its so much fun..I watch perverts,rapist an molesters an if they put their faith in me I let them into heaven were they enjoy the company of their victims..everyone's a winner



Sounds to me that you are the greatest pervert of all. Hope you don't mind me saying so. :moody:


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> Its so much fun..I watch perverts,rapist an molesters an if they put their faith in me I let them into heaven were they enjoy the company of their victims..everyone's a winner



And yet, come to think of it, that's what would happen if the Jesus story were literally true. 
Doesn't that make you shudder to think?

 :sorrow::sorrow::sorrow:​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

_*No Inspiration Without Perspiration
*_





​Darwin, Newton’s and Einstein are living  proof that scientists can also be mystics and that a mystic does not  have to be a person who functions through their feminine side only, and  that scientists do not have to work exclusively with either the  masculine or the feminine aspect of their nature. That no doubt is why  the results of the work of the three above named ones could remain as  influential as it is to this day. I believe that as earthlings none of  us can become truly inspired until finally the masculine and feminine,  higher and lower parts of our nature have been brought together and are  functioning harmoniously and peacefully together as one, the way they do  in our Creator.

Nothing truly worth having in the arts, sciences, mysticism and all  other human fields of endeavour has ever been achieved on the Earth  plane without someone’s sacrifices, hard work on many levels of their  being, blood, sweat and tears, often literally and not just  metaphorically speaking. When asked how he worked, Einstein replied: ‘I  grope.’ On another occasion he confessed: ‘I think and think for months  and years. Ninety-nine times, the conclusion is false. The hundredth  time, I am right.’ This is because after toiling for months and years on  end and wrestling with a scientific problem, the same as in any other  field of endeavour, the solution may come to us when we least expect it  in a flash of inspiration that has its origin in the highest. Einstein,  as well as Darwin and Newton, may have been spiritually sufficiently  advanced to humbly accept that the touch of genius that crowned their  work was not achieved by their earthly self, but that they were merely  acting as channels through which the genius of the wise ones in charge  of us and our world on the Highest levels of life could flow.

No pain, no gain. No cross, no crown. No sweet without sweat. Success  never comes easily. There is no pleasure without pain or as the American  inventor Thomas Alva Edison once put it: ‘Genius is ninety-nine percent  perspiration and one percent inspiration!’ The manifold expressions of  this rudimentary fact shows that once it was well known to everybody  that before one could expect anything out of life, one had to have  plenty of input into it. The Universal laws see to it that unless  someone has sufficient positive input into it, that person has no right  to expect a great deal out of it. Why is it that so many these days,  especially among the young, do not seem to be aware that life is a gift  from the Universe that owes us nothing and that we owe life everything? 

Wise parents see to it that their offspring, when venturing forth into  life on their own, are equipped with the knowledge of the Cosmic laws  and that because of them:

•    Every right brings a duty in its wake.
•    We are responsible for ourselves and every one of our thoughts words and actions.
•    Every action causes a reaction.
•    What we send out into life sooner or later without fail finds its way back to us.

Such parents are among the awakened ones who know that there is a great  deal more to humankind and our world than is commonly known to the mass  of people thus far. They are happy enough to let those who do not yet  know any better get on with following any kind of herd and allowing  themselves to be led like sheep by whatever authority sets itself up to  rule over them. In due course these inexperienced souls will also become  aware of their true nature and then join the ever growing throng of  those who are opening their whole being to the higher and highest  creative forces of the Universe and Its intelligence. 

This unfolding of our inner nature gradually enables us to act as  channels. Since time immemorial the inspiration of the Divine has  occasionally flown through souls who were more highly evolved than  average. As we are moving inexorably forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of life, the wisdom of the Highest pours itself with  increasing strength into us and our world. The ability to act as one of  its channels cannot be developed by reading books. It makes no  difference how many of them we study and/or how wise their contents are.  The ability to be a channel can only be developed through constantly  bringing forth, from within the very core of our own being, ever more of  the characteristics of our own Christ nature. This is the only way it  can support us in our search for a better understanding of God’s sacred  knowledge. The ancients knew this as the fire of the Gods, which their  messengers carried to the Earth plane, to be shared by everybody.

First in line of these legends is Mercury, the planetary ruler of  Gemini, the communication sign of the zodiac, and Virgo, the teaching  and healing sign. Roman mythology presented Mercury as the fleet-footed  messenger of the Gods. Many artworks depict Mercury as a young man who  is wearing winged sandals or a winged cap. He holds a caduceus, a staff  around which two snakes are winding themselves upwards and facing each  other. Amongst many other things, it has always been Mercury’s task to  steal the fire of the Gods. This symbolism has always tried to convey  the message to our world that it is through the channel of the human  earthly mind that Mercury in his capacity as God of communications  brings the creative ideas, wisdom and knowledge from the highest levels  of life, onto the Earth plane. 

Mercury’s gifts have always come to humankind to help us make some kind  of sense of our temporary existence and to lessen our struggle with it.  The highest levels of life are constantly trying to help us find a  better understanding of ourselves and our environment, so that the  wounds that were of necessity inflicted upon ourselves and each other  would heal again. That’s what the messenger of the Gods is doing, to  this day! Who else could be writing this through me?
Recommended Readling:
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Purpose Of Individuality’
•    ‘The Higher And The Lower Earthly Mind’
•    ‘The Higher And Lower Mind Explained By Astrology’
•    ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​ 

​


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

That's the difference from being a God..I can watch and punish later while humans can stop it all before it begins


----------



## dither (Jul 17, 2018)

But humans don't care.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> That's the difference from being a God..I can watch and punish later while humans can stop it all before it begins



I hope nobody believes you, because that is NOT what happens at all.


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

dither said:


> But humans don't care.



If they are not caring as yet, at the latest they start doing so when they wake up to the knowledge of who and what they truly are and that their earthly existence serves a much higher purpose than merely existing.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

You need to read my holy scriptures...not inspired by me but written by me..no need to cherry pick from these scriptures...


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 17, 2018)

Were they really written by you? Or were your words
misinterpreted, twisted and perverted by people who 
had their own agenda...such as power and control over
others...trying to create order of the masses.

You are tolerant and patient, nurturing and generous.
Your generosity extends to allowing humans free 
choice, often misunderstood as cruelty. 

Thank You God for Your wisdom, You have given us a 
journey to enjoy, forgive, resent, feel all pain, feel all 
pleasure, feel every emotion of every experience life has 
to offer. Our evolution is our return to you.

Thank you for interceding when asked and thank you
for allowing a soul to have an experience without 
interfering.

Thank you God.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

What mortals do with words and deeds is what I willed


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

Tonite I shall light up the moon


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> What mortals do with words and deeds is what I willed



Wouldn't you just be the lucky one, if that were true? And the whole of humankind deeply unhappy and unlucky.


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

Humankindness flows from Uranus


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 17, 2018)

escorial said:


> What mortals do with words and deeds is what I willed




 How fortunate for us and our world that such a malevolent God never existed:

_*Jesus – A Thoughtform*_

_*




*_​Under the guidance and protection of the  Angelic hierarchy and countless ranks of spirit helpers we and our  world are constantly subject to the lessons of the earthly school of  life. During the deepest and darkest hours of its curriculum these  friends have been and forever will be accompanying each and every one of  us. Skilfully they are steering us round the cliffs and through the  unfathomable depths of the great ocean of life, and within it the sea of  human consciousness and the world of our feelings. 

It has always been part of God’s great plan that, as soon as our world  was ready for a major move forward on the evolutionary spiral of life,  the Angels created a new religion that would gradually overtake and  replace the existing one(s). Every human soul’s final goal in earthly  life is to evolve into an enlightened being, a healer and lightbringer  in their own right. Part of this is an awareness of God’s true nature  and our own; understanding the higher purpose of our existence as sparks  of the Divine and young God’s in the making; accepting that the higher  esoteric meaning of God-man Jesus as a symbol for everyone’s own Christ  nature; and that the Jesus legend is a demonstration of how a spiritual  Master is expected to conduct his/her life as such a shining example  that we wish to follow it.

Each one of us will eventually be capable of acting as a carrier and  distributor of the seeds of the Divine wisdom and truth that are  constantly flowing from the Angels on the highest levels of life into  our spirit guides and helpers and from there into the individual and  collective consciousness of our world. Only when we have evolved into a  light that shines brightly in the darkness of earthly life and we have  done our share of dispersing it, can we hope to be released from our  earthly duties and begin to experience the higher levels of life. 

The following is the essence of a teaching from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides that appeared in ‘Stella Polaris’ June/July 2010 with the  heading ‘Visualising the Christ Star’: ‘Every human being is a spark of  God and a chip off the old block. All qualities and powers that are in  God are also in each one of you, though at first only in a slumbering  state and as a potential. As co-creators with God your thoughts have the  power to constantly create something. Any form that you imagine or  think of is created by you out of what we in our world call soul matter.  

‘You are responsible for whatever you create. This is how, usually  without being aware of what they are doing, writers create and build the  characters of their tales on the etheric plane. Writers of fiction are  the creators of their stories’ characters, but those who write  historical novels tune into the vibrations of the people who have become  the focus of their attention. The more intensively this is done, the  more authentic their tales will feel. Whatever someone creates in this  way comes alive as a thoughtform on the astral plane of life and  eventually has to be absorbed into the heartmind of its creator. That is  the seat of God’s and human creativity.

‘Every human being’s development at some stage includes experiencing the  astral planes. If in any of your lifetimes you created some  thoughtforms, that’s when they present themselves to you, so they can be  absorbed into your consciousness. Because the Universal laws decree  that everything has to return to its creator, it cannot be done any  other way. Does that now make you wonder how Sir Arthur Conan Doyle  coped with it when the hound of the Baskervilles was bounding towards  him? If only he had known!

‘Wise ones, however, who are aware that every one of their thoughts,  words and actions is built into some kind of a form on the higher  etheric plane, leave writing unpleasant and scary tales to those who do  not yet know any better. Instead they spend more time on creating  beautiful and peaceful conditions in their home. Even if their lifepath  is a difficult one, they make every effort to think good and  constructive thoughts only and use their power to create as much beauty  wherever they go.

‘As the absorption of thoughtforms can only be done by the love in the  creator’s heart for his/her creations, wise ones ask for the guidance  and protection of their inner teacher, the living God within, when they  are writing. They take great care to only bring thoughtforms of good,  positive and constructive people into being, who have something to give  that enriches your world and makes it a more pleasant place for all. 

‘And that’s how the Angels once created the legend of the Master Jesus  and the people surrounding him. When this tale has served its purpose,  every one of its thoughtforms will be absorbed back into the  consciousness of the Angelic hierarchy and removed. For the Jesus legend  this process will be completed sooner than you may be able to imagine  from your present evolutionary state. This is due to the fact that  increasing numbers of you are becoming aware that the only purpose of  all legends that ever appeared in your world was to assist the awakening  of the living God within each one of you. 

‘Every one of the thoughtforms that were thus created down the ages,  with the passing of time was slowly withdrawn and absorbed into the  heart of the Angelic realms, from where they once emerged. Each time an  old religion is removed from your world in this manner, it loses its  hold on people’s hearts and minds and that creates the necessary space  for the entry of a new belief system. This is how the religions that are  still present in your world are being phased out. And now that  sufficient numbers of you have matured into spiritual maturity, there no  longer is any need for legends. You are ready for the truth about God’s  true nature and your own and capable of acting as healers and  lightbringers for those around you. You are here to spread the good news  of the religion of the Aquarian Age and are meant to share it through  the media that are the gift of this age * for you and your world:​
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And the Spirit of the Universal Christ, 
The Light of all lights and the Sun of all suns,
Their only born Son/Daughter.
They are one Holy Trinity, who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.

​‘Recognising whether the above is  speaking the truth is not difficult for those among you who once took  part in the ancient Egyptian religions or any that reached even deeper  into antiquity. The only things human beings have ever been able to take  with them, when leaving another earthly lifetime behind, is what they  have gained in wisdom and understanding. This is how many who are  presently taking part in earthly life have brought knowledge of the  Ancient Wisdom with them. 

‘Yet, on the debit side of your spiritual bankbook such credits are  accompanied by unpaid Karmic debts from those long gone by days. If this  applies to you, your present earthly sojourn will be offering you  plenty of opportunities for balancing your spiritual account. This is  why you were drawn to spiritual service in the first place. Whenever you  encounter parts of the Ancient Wisdom, you feel its calling from deep  within you and need no convincing that they are speaking the truth.  Having once seen into and experienced that which is invisible to  ordinary earthly eyes and minds, you just know.’​
* * *

​To assist our search for enlightenment,  the time around the full Moon *, throughout the whole year, brings  opportunities for everybody to make good progress on this pathway.  Knowing that Jesus never existed as a historical figure, it has been  puzzling me for many years why people stick to their faith even though  there is nothing but a thoughtform * behind the story of his life. On  the day of the full Moon in Cancer on 9th July 2017, which took place in  Capricorn, the explanation for this phenomenon came to me. 

It is the follower’s faith in the Highest forces of life, in whatever  form they may present themselves, that sustains believers and  non-believers alike and that at all times. This support is reinforced  during traumatic times like wars and famines, as well as any other kind  of human-made and natural disasters *. It is people’s faith in earthly  representatives of the Highest forces that supplies them with the  courage and strength to deal with whatever ordeals their Karmic debts  are presenting to them. When the time of their trial is over, the  believer’s faith has been deepened through the experience and the  knowledge of how the power of God supported and helped them. 

This has been and to this day is the case with followers of Jesus. The  Angels gave the legend of this God-man to our world and through this  created him as a thoughtform. It is their power, love and wisdom that  manifest themselves through it to those who still believe that Jesus was  a historical figure who once walked the Earth as the only born Son of  God. Down the ages, the Angels created many different thoughtforms in  this way and every one of them has constantly been supported by the  Angels for those who call for help in any part of our world.

As soon as one religion and its thoughtforms have served their purpose  and therefore outlived their usefulness, the energies that were created  to support it are gradually withdrawn, to be replaced by those of the  new religion. The ever declining number of church attendances shows how  this has been happening in our world for quite some time. The waning  interest in one of the old religions is accompanied by an increase of  attention for the new religion, in this case that of the new age *.

Once more I would like to draw your attention to the fact that the  knowledge I am sharing with you in all my writings represents that which  to this day is revealing itself to me along the pathway of my life.  However, because we all perceive * things in a somewhat different way,  it is rarely possible for one soul to just give its truth to another.  No-one can travel on our behalf the road we ourselves have chosen for  our present lifetime. As everyone is free to choose which way they would  like to travel, my work can only provide signposts. 

To enable us to make wise choices, it is essential to work on developing  our faculties of discrimination and discernment, which are part of  everyone’s Divine heritage. You alone, hand in hand with God and the  Angels, who are communicating with you through your inner guidance, can  tell what for you is worth keeping and what can be disregarded. Each one  of us has the right to select and choose what feels right and therefore  represents their truth. And when we are searching for solutions to the  problems that present themselves to us, the best way of finding the  right ones is by first and foremost looking at it from the spiritual  perspective of life.​
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Enlightenment’
•    ‘Young Gods In The Making’
•    ‘Pathfinders And Lightbringers’
•    ‘The Full Moon’
•    ‘Disasters’
•    ‘You Are Your Own Creators’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘Varying Perceptions Of Life – Why?’

From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *

​


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

Our world...you are my tenants


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 17, 2018)

Play nice E


----------



## escorial (Jul 17, 2018)

I shall play with myself


----------



## dither (Jul 18, 2018)

escorial said:


> I shall play with myself



Ahem!

Would you rephrase please.:roll:


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 18, 2018)

dither said:


> Ahem! Would you rephrase please.:roll:



If it shuts him up, let him get on with it. :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## escorial (Jul 18, 2018)

Him... I'm your God


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 19, 2018)

_*How About Stealing Someone’s Ideas?
*_
_*




*_​Do you believe that ideas can be stolen?  Yes, according to earthly laws this is possible and an offence, but not  in relation to the laws of the Universe. Let me explain: Potentially,  all of us are transmitter/receiver stations of the Highest intelligence  and our earthly minds are its extensions and an integral part of it. The  Father/Mother Creator’s consciousness is the source not only of  spiritual ideas but also of all others. The fire of the Gods that were  the main theme of many of the ancient legends of our world were one of  its symbolisms. 

The ideas that come to any one of us at any given moment are this fire  and every last one of its sparks belongs to God and therefore to  everybody. No idea could ever be only one person’s property, because  they freely float in the etheric to be picked up by all who are ready to  receive them. Esoteric cosmology recognises the etheric as a plane  other than the physical one. It is perceived as a subtle state of  consciousness that transcends the physical aspect of life.

Now, if one of these days, I came across an idea that someone said they  had written an article or a quote, maybe a book about some of the ideas  that in the course of my development came through me, my first reaction  would be: ‘Great that the ideas are spreading!’ If that person was  seeking personal fame and fortune, I’d wish them well and be glad that  the ideas would in this way be brought to the attention of a wider  audience.  If this is what their Highest Self wants them to do, who  would I be to argue with that? Whatever they are doing, it’s their  Karma, so I’d wish them all the best.

Naturally, I am well aware of the fact that if we make use of any idea  or a quotation to pass it off as our own, when it is not, in terms of  copyright and legality this amounts to plagiarism or theft of  intellectual property. As you know by now, I am not in pursuit of  moneymaking, fame or glory. All I am interested in is the spiritual  advancement of the human race and the wellbeing of our whole world. So,  if someone tried to gain personal glory or credit from what they have  ‘stolen’ from me, as far as I am concerned, the only problem – for them,  not for me – I can see is the negative Karma they are creating for  themselves by pretending they are something they are not.

The eternal light of the Christ Spirit, the Universal Christ, is ever  the builder and constructor, as well as the re-constructor and healer of  all life. The Divine chain of command that rules us and our world and  everything it contains, as well as all others, is as follows. First in  line are the Angels as representatives of the Great Mother’s wisdom and  of the will and power of the Great Father. They are followed by the  Masters and guides in the world of light. All of them are making extra  special efforts at accompanying, guiding and protecting us during this  difficult time of transition from one age into another.  

They are the envoys and heralds through which the Great Father/Mother’s  wisdom and power flows into us. This continues until our whole being is  filled with a confidence that rests safely in the knowledge that they  are constantly with us and our world to minister to all and to support  every small effort one of us makes, and that they will never leave us.  Regardless of how insignificant we may think of our role in the healing  of our world, all human souls at least potentially are instruments  through which the Christ light is waiting to manifest itself and work.  All of us who are here at this special time of transition have been  granted the gift of another lifetime, so that in due course we can be  used to serve the Highest in some way or another. Each one of us is of  the greatest importance in this work.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Apples From My Tree’
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *

​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 20, 2018)

_*On The Wings Of Love
*_
​ 




​ I believe that all ideas have their  origin on the Highest level of life and that vast amounts of them are at  any given moment floating on the etheric level of the great ocean of  life. There they can be picked up free of charge at any given time by  anyone who is ready to understand and receive them. When the time is  right for certain ideas that can help us and our world forward on the  evolutionary spiral of life, they are set afloat in the ocean from where  after a while they make their appearance on the Earth plane through  someone.

Apart from Mercury Pegasus is a metaphor for this creative process.  Pegasus is a winged horse, a symbol of the writer’s imagination, as it  rises above the clouds that surround the Earth, to fly among the stars.  The blue part of the picture represents the Great ocean of life and the  fish are the creative ideas that swim in it in great abundance. Having  risen from the ocean, the fish ride on Pegasus’ back and in this way  they are helping him to bring the ideas into expression, so that they  can be understood and of use on the Earth plane where humankind dwells.

The story of Pegasus was a favourite theme in Greek art and literature.  The young God was a jolly, kind and light-hearted creature, a sort of  emissary between Earth and Olympus, who loved to frolic and skip around,  sometimes in the heavenly fields but just as much in earthly life.  Sometimes he was also depicted as skimming over the waters that had  given birth to him. During a singing contest between the Pierises and  the Muses, Mount Helicon swelled in pleasure. 

The winged horse’s father was Poseidon, the Greek God of water and the  sea. His Roman counterpart was Neptune. Poseidon was also considered to  be the Lord or husband of the Earth. It was on his orders that one fine  day Pegasus struck the mountain with his hooves and told it to return to  its normal size. Helicon obeyed and oh wonder and miracle! A spring  gushed forth from the spot where Pegasus had struck that to this day is  known as the Hippocrene or Horse Spring. Its water was thought to have  magic powers and that anyone who drank from it would be gifted with the  art of poetry.

Nowadays the name Pegasus is used figuratively speaking for poetic  genius. The winged horse is the symbol of the inspiration that can and  does carry writers into the realms of the stars, i.e. to the Highest  Star, where all creative ideas have their origin. The horse stands for  the writer’s ability to lift themselves and their readers, with the help  of their imagination, above the Earth plane.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Navigating  The Ocean Of Life’
​
From ‘Our World In Transition’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 23, 2018)

_*Christ, The Great Healer*_

_*




*_​The Christian legend to this day teaches  that the Christ is a bearded young man by the name of Jesus who, clad  in sandals and a flowing white robe once walked the Earth, radiating  love and peace and working healing miracles in the lives of those he  encountered. We have reached the evolutionary phase of  aspiring mystic  and seeker of God’s sacred wisdom and truth when it dawns on us that the  Christ never was an outside influence and force, and that the figure of  the Master Jesus all along represented a metaphor for the Christ aspect  of everybody’s own nature, which at least in seed form has from the  moment of our creation existed in all human hearts and souls. There it  waits for a very long time to come alive and begin to grow and expand  through life’s experiences, until the Christ spirit eventually awakens  and in the end takes over our whole being.

The second coming of the Christ has been promised of old, but only  recently has it come clear how and when this event is going to take  place. The spirit and light of the Universal Christ is presently waking  up in ever more hearts and souls. This is the long awaited Great healer,  saviour and redeemer of all our individual and collective sins. The  Christ spirit potentially is the healer of every ill that may ever  befall us in mind, body and soul. Its energies are capable of  regenerating and healing every cell and atom of our whole being and it  can be called upon to assist us with overcoming any kind of obstacle. 

Love, compassion, kindness and simplicity are the Christ  characteristics. They are going to be the solvents and destroyers of  every last bit of the shadows of that which to this day is called evil  in our world. In truth they are nothing but the lessons that are still  required by our younger, less experienced siblings in the family of  humankind. 

The more experienced members of this clan by now have reached the point  when they realise that our race’s earthly existence is too short for  being anything but happy. And so they say to themselves: ‘Well, why not  simply love the people who treat us right and pray for those who don’t?’  Having reached the age of wisdom, they have learnt to walk away from  all amateur dramatics and to shun the people who create it.  Increasingly, they feel a need to surround themselves with people who  make them laugh and to help others to recognise that anything that is  still considered to be bad and ugly on the Earth is merely waiting to be  made beautiful, in the fullness of time.

Equipped with this understanding it is much easier to focus on the  goodness of life, and to see that all mistake making and falling down  has always been a necessary parts of our earthly sojourns. Getting up  and walking forwards again means that we have understood the lesson the  Universe was trying to teach us. This proves that we are ready to move  on to the next, hopefully more enjoyable part of our earthly education.

And wherever the wind of change may yet wish to take you from now on,  never blindly believe what anyone says or writes. Know that we all have  our very own built-in finely tuned and highly reliable lie-detector that  is specially designed to help us discriminate right from wrong and  truths from untruths, and use this instrument to your heart’s content.  When listening to and/or reading anything, pay attention to your  intuitions that emerge through the world of your feelings. The wise one  within speaks to all of us in this way. Only if your inner teacher or  guru, the living God within, says: ‘This is right!’, then for you it is  right, even though it may not be so for anybody else. 

When working as a channel for the Divine, there is no need to make a big  song and dance about it. Do not seek praise and don’t avoid blame. Just  follow your inner guidance and keep on working for the highest good and  the greatest joy of all, in keeping with its instructions. Even if  someone planted us in the backwoods of some distant country and far  removed from civilisation, our light would keep on shining so brightly  that the Angels and the Masters of the world of light could not miss  you. They know all of us and never leave anyone’s side, constantly on  the alert and ready to support and guide us. As they are under  instructions to stay in the background, that’s what they do until one of  us calls for their assistance. That’s why they are aware of what each  one of us is doing at any given time. They are the ones who decide which  ones of people who quietly go their way and day by day give of their  love with kindness, compassion, gentleness and in a peaceful manner,  without expecting anything in return, are chosen for the higher and  highest tasks. 

These wise ones in charge of us notice when one of us even in their  smallest endeavours makes God the full focal point of their attention,  which quite naturally promotes the awakening of the highest aspects of  our nature, the God part. Nothing in life matters as much as this,  because only when the living God within us comes alive can it show us  how to carry out our work on the Earth plane to the highest point of our  abilities and consciousness. By reaching this our inner centre the  negative things in our life right themselves on their own. The heart is  God’s dwelling place in all of us and this is the place where the Christ  Spirit has been waiting to be born and to grow and expand to its full  power and love, wisdom, truth and knowledge. The infant Jesus in the  manger is a symbol of this process. 

The mark of true healers and lightbringers is the ability to reach out  and call into action the blessing and healing power of the Highest on  the Earth plane from within their own loving hearts. With this they are  capable of touching the hearts and souls of all their siblings in the  human family. Such people are easily recognised by the light that shines  from their eyes and the vibrations that exude from their auras. Because  they have become channels through which the light of the Christ Spirit  flows into everything they touch, they require nothing else. This energy  radiates from the healer’s heart into their eyes, voices and touch, and  the blessing and healing power of the Christ works through them, just  like it did in the Jesus legend, to comfort the sorrowful and heal the  sick, and to bless and heal, save and redeem all of us and our world.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’

From ‘Our World In Transition’
​

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 25, 2018)

*Prayer For Renewal Of Faith
*
​ *




*​ O Universal Christ, 
Light of all lights,
Star of all stars.
You are the Sun above and behind 
The Sun in the sky above us.
Together with the Great Father/Mother of all life
You are the true Lord and Lady,
Master and Mistress 
Of the whole of Creation.
Please draw us close to you
And renew our awareness of 
Your sacred presence in our hearts, 
So that through this the hope and faith
Of our whole world is renewed. 

We are Your children and
The whole human race is
The work of Your hands.
Every one of us is 
A sheep of Your flock.
Heal the hurt in us,
Comfort the pain in us,
Release us from our loneliness
And show us how we can change
Our weaknesses into strengths.

May the power of Your total and unconditional love
Fill our whole being and flow through us
Into everything we come into contact with,
To us bring the renewal of life
And strengthening of the 
God-power within, which we and our world 
Have been searching for such a long time.

May every one of Your children of the Earth
Be renewed in You,
Grow stronger in faith and 
Be filled with joyful hope and trust.
Now that You are revealing yourself 
As the true world teacher of the Aquarian Age,
Show us how we can do our share of 
Making our world an ever 
More beautiful and peaceful place
That is ruled by kindness and tolerance
Towards each other and where everyone rests safely
In the knowledge of Your protection and love.

Kindly walk before us and light the way
Up the spiritual mountain of life 
For all Your children, 
Hand in hand with Your servants,
The Angels and Masters of our other world,
And all other spirit friends and helpers.
May our whole being fill ever more
With Your Loving Spirit,
Enabling us to love You more dearly,
See You more clearly and 
Become more like You and 
At one with You,
With each passing day.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 26, 2018)

_*The Candle
*_
​ _*





*_​ ‘There is not enough darkness in the whole of our world to put out the light of one candle.’ Robert Alden
​ Have you ever sat in front of a burning  candle and stared into its flame for any length of time? If so, did you  become aware of the feelings of warmth and comfort, of wellbeing and  somehow being at home that radiate from it? And did you notice how the  flame of one single candle can light up a whole room? 

A candle can only do all these things by giving of itself and allowing  the flame to consume its substance. Reflect upon this in your moments of  disenchantment, when sometimes after your daily toiling and possibly  fruitless strivings you feel as if you had given away every last bit of  your strength. When you are in this state of exhaustion and sometimes  begin to wonder about the sense, purpose and meaning of your efforts,  the time has come for building more quiet moments of reflection into  your daily life and that as soon as possible. Create a space where you  can be undisturbed for a while and make yourself as comfortable as you  can in it. Light a candle, look into it and then ask yourself: ‘Have I  burnt myself out by being a light for others, giving them signs and  showing them directions for new and better ways of being? How many  candles of support am I giving to those around me, every day and  throughout the whole year, trying to ease their load and lighten their  pathway and through this maybe of our whole world? How about myself?’

Spiritually, light is knowledge and wisdom, and darkness is ignorance.  It is true that when a candle gives of its light and warmth it can only  do so until its own substance has been consumed by the flame and nothing  is left. It is different for us because, whenever we attune ourselves  to the stream of the Universal Christ’s consciousness, the source of all  life and inspiration, every bit of light and warmth we give by  nurturing others is constantly renewed by It and returned to us. The  Christ’s warmth and light will never dry up or leave us, and the more of  it we send into our world, the more we receive. The laws of the  Universe command this. The Christ Star’s luminescence shines through all  who are acting as Its channels on the Earth plane. The power of Its  blessing and healing energies are constantly flowing into and through  them and from there into our world, to be shared by all its lifeforms.

May the small still flame in all human hearts grow ever stronger, until  the entire planet is filled with nothing but love and light, healing and  peace. Instead of asking for earth- and mind-shattering enlightenments,  let us pray that every single day of the coming year and all future  ones will bring us and our world a constant supply of small rays of  light that renews our whole race’s hope, faith and trust that the Divine  great plan of life is unfolding as it should. And let’s give thanks and  praise for the goodness of the life the Great Father/Mother of all  life, and their only born Son/Daughter, the Spirit of the Universal  Christ, so kindly provides for each one of us, God’s beloved children of  the Earth. 
Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 27, 2018)

_*Peace Prayer
*_
​ 




​ In the cold of an over-materialistic world,
Where many are feeling lost and lonely
I wish you warmth and joy from the knowledge that 
These are the days of miracles and wonders,
When ever more of us are once more 
Becoming aware of their true nature
And the reason for their being here.

I wish you courage and strength
To heal your own pain and that of others.
May it grow from a steadily increasing awareness that
The love and wisdom aspect of our Creator,
The Great Mother of all life, 
Is manifesting herself everywhere in our world.

I wish you a sense of humour and the gift of smiling,
To help you overcome all your fears,
So you can show others how to do the same for themselves.
In the silence of your inner being may you
Be at one with the will and power of the Great Father.
The Father/Mother and their only born 
Son/Daughter, the Christ Spirit,
Are as much part of us as we are part of them.
May their highest qualities reveal themselves 
In our world through you and your life.

I wish for inner and outer peace in our world.
May it flow from the heart-mind of the Divine Trinity
Into the farthest, remotest corners of our world,
To bless and heal all its lifeforms.
And may the Mother’s wisdom and truth enter 
Into every human heart and soul,
As that’s the only place where truth is known.

I wish that the creative fire
Of the ideas from the heartmind of God,
Lighten and warm everybody’s days,
So that Its dreams and visions can come true,
Through us and our world, and all worlds.
I wish for the renewal of hope, faith and trust in our world,
To assist every one of us with ascending the heights of 
The spiritual mountain of Divine compassion.
I wish for God’s love to flow into every heart and soul,
So that we may all walk together hand in hand,
As one big family, peacefully and forever united.

Although this is still a dream, 
I know in my heart of hearts
That one day it can and will come true,
Through all human souls, including you and me,
For when God’s love has at last come alive
In every human heart and soul,
Anything will be possible and achievable.

Above all I wish for the gift of understanding
To enter every human heart and with it
The ability to stop taking things literally,
When the true meaning of something is
Hidden behind its surface words.

Amen​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 3, 2018)

_*Footprints In Our Hearts
*_
​ 




​ People are constantly walking into and out of our lives.
Yet, only friends leave their footprints in our hearts. 

To handle ourselves we need to use our heads,
but for handling others it’s better to do so from our hearts. 

Have you noticed that
anger is only one letter shorter than danger?

If someone betrays us once, that’s their fault.
If they betray us twice, it’s our fault,
because we didn’t learn from the first experience.

Great minds discuss ideas,
average ones reflect on events,
while small ones talk about people. 

God provides all birds with their food,
but doesn’t throw it into their nests.

Those who lose money sometimes lose much.
Those who lose friends lose more
and those who lose faith lose everything.

Learn from the mistakes of others.
Earth life isn’t long enough to make each one ourselves. 

The tongue weighs practically nothing.
Isn’t it sad that so few people know how to hold theirs?

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 5, 2018)

_*Could Religions Ever Change Anything?*_

_*




*_
​For the time being, religions are still  part of the belief systems of our world and some of them are very much  alive and a potent force to be reckoned with. Yet, considering the state  our world and the trouble some of the followers of religions are  causing to this day, one cannot help asking oneself: ‘Could religions  ever change anything?’ The word religion has its roots in the Latin  ‘religare’, which means to bind and connect. Why then did our religions  bring so much war and destruction by setting us against each other  rather than connecting us with each other? 

Were any of our religions actually designed to make our world a better  and more peaceful place? Will it ever be that way? Yes, our world will  change and it will become a place where all live together in peace and  harmony, but it will not happen through the religions we have known up  to now. Look around you and see how much suffering, unrest and  destruction they are still causing. No-one will make the required  changes for us. We ourselves have to bring them about. 

With the help of religions, the Universe has been trying to make it  abundantly clear to us that none of them ever had any power of its own  and could make our world into a better one. Through this it is showing  us that the solution to the problems of our world can only be found  elsewhere and that is inside us. If we want a peaceful world, each one  of us has to look towards ourselves, sweep before our own doors and  cleanse our inner stables.

To this day are under the impression that astrology is some kind of a  belief system, similar to a religion. They seem to think that subjects  like religion, astrology and numerology have some power of their own and  are therefore responsible for making our world and us the way we are.  We do well to remind ourselves frequently that nobody has any real power  on the Earth plane, including all religions and also subjects like  astrology and numerology. The have no power, unless it is given to them  through thinking – falsely – that they do have a power of their own.  Each one of these subjects was created by the Angelic Forces to serve as  their teaching aids. Throughout the ages, one religion after the other  came into our world. As soon as the lessons one of them was meant to  teach us had been mastered by us earthlings at any given time, the old  religions was removed and a new one appears. 

The very fact that our religions have failed to make our world into a  better one, in itself is sufficient proof of their powerlessness. Apart  from teaching us certain lessons they can do nothing. Astrology and  numerology, however, will not be as passing and temporary as any of the  religions our world has ever seen, because they are something much more  fundamental. The way I practise the two subjects has no intention of  removing the Great Father/Mother of all life from His/Her Creation by  pretending that everything brought itself into being and can do things  on its own, which in my view is impossible. 

For me, astrology and numerology acknowledge the power and might of the  Highest. They are the finest instruments imaginable for those who wish  to appreciate, enlarge and enhance their vision of God’s great love and  boundless wisdom. Wise ones, who make it their business to find out the  truth about the nature of God and themselves, do not hesitate to dig  down to the roots of things. They no longer have any need for blaming  the planets or God for the way they are and behave. Knowing and  accepting that we ourselves are responsible for everything that is in  our lives, that our character determines the outcome of our destiny and  that no-one can alter our Karma, except we ourselves, helps them to  conduct their lives in keeping with their knowledge. 

When we constantly give of our best and endeavour to create nothing but  good Karma in thoughts, words and deeds, we can rest safely in the  knowledge that eventually nothing but the best can return to us. Acting  this way puts us fairly and squarely in charge of the ship of our own  life and makes us the master of our own destiny.

Naturally, I would not wish to state categorically that religions,  astrology, numerology and other related subjects are this, that or the  other, because that simply would not for me to say. All I can and wish  to do is to share my understanding with you that no religion ever had  the power to change our world for us. The outer world is a manifestation  of our inner self and the environment reflects back to us what we are  within. As if gazing into a mirror, the events around us are constantly  revealing that which is taking place inside us. And that is why, if we  wish our world to become a different place and our lives to change, we  have look to ourselves. 

What many these days would surely benefit from most of all is a new  understanding of the true purpose and higher meaning of humankind’s  earthly existence. This brings with it a fresh approach to life that  provides us with the motivation we need to change our perception of life  and our approach and attitude towards it most profoundly. Should you  decide to go down this road, you will soon discover that many of the  most popular convictions that are deeply held by people to this day are  false ones that have long outlived their usefulness. They are waiting to  be shed because by now they have become serious obstacles on the  journey of making the spiritual progress that would otherwise be  possible in someone’s present lifetime.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
•    ‘Learning The True Value Of Things’
•    ‘The Dual Nature Of God’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 6, 2018)

_*Religions Have No Power Of Their Own
*_
_*



*_

​Now that the Aquarian Age is with us, we need to become aware that no religion that ever appeared in our world possessed any power of its own. To this day, none of them can exercise any power whatever over you or me, unless we allow them to do so. After all, what are religions? Organisations based on certain beliefs and people who are willing to listen to and follow their doctrines, regardless of whether they ever were valid or not. 

Religions are not things in themselves, they most certainly have no power of their own and the same is true for astrology and numerology. I believe that all subjects of this nature were created so that one day they could be used as tools for helping us to understand and, through this, bringing us closer to the true meaning of the Great Power behind all life and of its role in our own. They are wonderful aids when one is trying to find an understanding of the processes of life, which lie hidden beneath and behind its surface. To my mind, there is nothing better for explaining in simple terms the highly complex workings, the why and how of the Universal energies, the Power and the Force that is constantly at work behind the scenes of all life and that on all its levels. 

It would be wrong to say that I believe in astrology as such. I believe in the great wisdom and love of the One who created it and who, from the beginning of my studies, has been teaching me for a very long time, from the very depths of my own being, how it can be shaped into an instrument of healing. I wanted to work with astrology from the moment I recognised that astrology really works, because I realised that the way it was helping me to find a better understanding of myself, my world and the nature of the forces that make it do so, it could do the same for others. I do not to follow any of the belief systems of our world because my inner teacher showed me a long time ago that in truth each one of them is but a ladder for human souls to climb on. 

All are different pathways that were created to lead us back into our true nature, into the awareness of our own Divine nature, immortality and the oneness with God. When this point has been reached, individually and collectively, we shall be walking hand in hand with God and the Angels again, the way we once did. Religions will then no longer be known in our world. This is the direction in which we are now heading ever more strongly. Paul McCartney’s poignant song at the beginning of this part of the jottings shows us the way. The old religions can no longer do this for us, for the simple reason that they came into being such a long time ago and are badly in need of a great overhaul. 

Astrology is under the rulership of Aquarius. At our entry into this age, there is a renewed interest in it and with its help the Universe is revealing to us ever more of the fascinating facets of the Divine science. In times to come, when all traces of the religions that once existed in our world have long vanished, astrology will still be with us, of that I am sure. Ever since humankind walked the Earth, religions have served the Angels, teachers and guides from the highest levels of life as temporary educational tools. Astrology is also one of these, but it is something much more permanent and certainly more expansive. By now, it is increasingly inviting us to raise our vision above the Earth plane and expand our horizons into an awareness of our existence within the Cosmos. 

Yet, even astrology is not going to be with us in all eternity. There will come a time, in millions and millions of years in Earth terms, when the will of God may decide to de-create the Universe, as we know it. There could then be a new big bang – if indeed our present Universe came into being that way – and a new created world will begin. Just think! You and I shall be there to witness it and take part in it. By that time we too shall be allowed to create and destroy new worlds, at our will and command. This illustrates the seriousness of what is at stake and puts things into perspective, because viewed from this angle, all our present struggles are like fleabites and very much worthwhile, would you agree? 

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 21, 2018)

_*Go Forward And Sin No More
*_





​ For as long as someone believes that  every word of the Bible is true and should be taken literally, including  the Jesus story, that person could be constantly in danger of thinking:  ‘I can do as I like and sin as much as I want to. The priest will  forgive me and then I can keep on sinning. And even if at the end of our  session s/he says: ‘Go forth and sin no more!’ I shall think: ‘What of  it? I know from previous occasions that nobody knows and that nothing  happens to me, so let’s do it again and again ad infinitum.’ That has  been the way of the past and reflecting on where it has got us and  world, one can only come to the obvious conclusion that this never has  been the right way of going about things. 

What a world of difference it makes when one becomes aware that Jesus is  a symbolism of our higher nature and that God is part of us, and we are  part of God. Therefore, God witnesses and knows everything about us, in  the minutest details. Our whole perception of life changes when we find  out that in truth we are responsible for every one of our thoughts,  words and actions, always have been and forever will be. As soon as we  get a better grasp of the Universal laws, God’s laws, we realise that no  priest ever had the power of forgiving anything and that their kind of  forgiveness could not wipe away one iota of anyone’s Karmic debts. 

No matter what any religious institution may to this day try to make us  believe, we ourselves are the only ones who can pay for them and make  good where we once sinned. There have been many ancient prophecies that  one day someone would appear in our world to save and redeem us,  individually and collectively. As we are now finding out with ever more  clarity, none other than we ourselves can and have to play this role.  And because on the inner level of life we are all one, as soon as one of  us saves and redeems themselves, our whole world follows suit and moves  one more small step forwards on the evolutionary spiral of life. 

Knowing that in truth all of us are siblings in the vast human family,  how could I have something against anyone? Nobody is our enemy and, when  looked at the right way, everybody is our friend. For the length of one  lifetime, we find ourselves time and again in earthly life and all of  us together are like children at school and performers on the vast stage  of life. The daily drama of life in physicality is acted out so we can  learn from each other. Through this we grow in wisdom and understanding  of God’s true nature, our own and the processes of life, and our  consciousness expands. And that is the main purpose of our existence.

In truth, there are no enemies in this world, only teachers and friends  who are showing us how we no longer want to be. We all have everything  within and because we are magnetic beings, we attract that which we  ourselves are into our lives, so that we should learn from it. In the  case of negative characteristics, this enables us to work on overcoming  them. 

For as long as the Jesus tale is presented as a story that relates to  historical events and whose every word is true, it makes no sense to me  at all. I find it highly unlikely that the Scriptures are talking about  facts and this applies in particular to the Jesus story. Yet, as soon as  one perceived it to be a legend, golden nuggets of truth become  visible, which up to that point were hiding behind its surface words. As  the truth quite magically begins to reveal itself, one becomes aware  that what is before us is an immensely wise myth, filled with images of  wonderment and magic. Considering that it was given to us, God’s  children of the Earth, when we were still in our spiritual infancy and  attending the lower classes in the school of life, things fall into  place. With this the Jesus story comes alive and turns into a tale of  great kindness and lovingness, which makes a great deal of sense. 

If it really were a historic document, in my view, the Jesus story would  be an exceedingly cruel and unkind one, as a matter of fact a  reflection of the viciousness and ruthlessness with which Christianity  until fairly recently, especially in the early and middle phases of its  existence, suppressed and stamped out any stirrings of truth with utter  brutality. With time it became no more than a tool in the constant  battle of all religions to gain dominion over the souls of as many  people as possible, to fulfil their dream of ultimate world rulership. 

Before sitting in judgement of those who committed the atrocities in the  name of Jesus, it is worth bearing in mind that in order to receive a  well-rounded earthly education, it is more than likely that any old  souls in our midst were among them in previous lifetimes. We too must  have spent at least some of our lifetimes following Christianity’s  beliefs, even though in our present one we could have sworn allegiance  to one of the other religions or, like me, decided to remain a free  spirit. Here’s a sobering thought for you: the monstrous and awful  things of past ages never were a case of ‘them’ and ‘us’, but ‘us’ and  ‘us’. We were there and took part, sometimes at the giving end and on  other occasions at the receiving one. Consequently, all of us are  responsible for the Karma that was created by the sins of those days,  individually and collectively and that by all religions, without  exception. 

Therefore, we are the ones who have to make good and redeem the debts  incurred along the way. It cannot and will not be done by any kind of  outside force and certainly not by Jesus, the man who a long time ago  was born in a storytellers mind only and nowhere else. He never was.  Every one of us has the power for saving and redeeming themselves  within, for we are by no means miserable worms and sinners. Humankind is  not on the Earth plane because of what some of our religions see as  ‘original sin’ or ‘fall from grace’. None of these things ever happened  either. They are only valid for those who to this day take the sacred  texts literally. 

How good it is to know that ever more of us are awakening from their  spiritual slumbers and realise that in truth every human being, without  exception, is a beloved child of God who is attending their earthly  lessons, at different grades and levels, no more and no less. Because  there are many young and inexperienced souls in our midst, who have yet  to become aware of these things, it frequently appears as if the  development of us and our world were in retrograde motion. In my heart  of hearts I know that such worries are unfounded. Looking around, I see  plenty of evidence everywhere that in truth we are constantly and  steadily moving forwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral of life.  Let no-one fool you into thinking otherwise. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘No Fall From Grace Or Original Sin’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​ * * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 23, 2018)

_*The Christ Nature’s Awakening
*_





​ The awakening of our Christ nature has  nothing to do with whether we presently belong to any of the religions  of our world. Even if we have never set foot in any church or chapel in  this lifetime, because we have chosen to remain a free spirit – like me –  by virtue of being a spark of the Universal Christ, each one of us  already is a Christian. We could be a much better and more conscientious  one than many of those attend church every Sunday for exchanging the  latest gossip without having a good word to say about anyone. To them  Jesus is God and God is in the church. Believing that no-one is watching  them, they happily stab a knife into anyone’s back. 

It stands to reason that being aware that God is part of us and with us  at all times is bound to make a world of difference to our thinking and  behaviour patterns, for we then know that every one of our thoughts,  words and actions is observed and has to be accounted for by us. We are  responsible for it. But of course, I can stick my head into the sand in  ostrich-fashion and insist on literalism or, for simplicity’s sake,  become an atheist or agnostic, someone who believes that nothing is  known or can be known of the existence or nature of God, thus denying  myself my higher nature and origin, at least for this lifetime. As ever,  the choice is mine.

Flying on the mighty wings of the Great White Spirit is the essence of  the Aquarian Age’s freedom. This means trusting what the small still  voice in our heart says is true and following its guidance without  hesitation. It means being unhampered by the chains and shackles of any  kind of belief system that tries to tie humankind to its kind of dogma  and creed. This leaves behind the power-crazy desires of the patriarchy  for building worldwide empires and gaining dominion over the hearts and  souls of our whole race. These things are going from our world in the  natural course of events, as ever more of us prefer to listen to the  guidance received from the mind in our heart, rather than anything else.

The wisdom of the feminine, the Great Mother, is returning to us and our  world and the more Her qualities re-establish themselves in all human  hearts, the easier the last remnants of the patriarchy will be swept  away and peace come to our world, at last. Interpreting the Jesus story  as a legend helps us to become aware that there is a great deal more to  every human being than anyone would have thought possible in past ages.  None of us is merely like a marionette in the hands of an inscrutable  and merciless fate, intent on dragging us and our world ever deeper into  the abyss of pain and suffering, inflicted with such relish on our  world by those in positions of power during the days of the patriarchy. 

Wise ones happily and thankfully accept that God and the Angels are in  charge of us and our world, constantly guiding and protecting us –  mostly against our individual and collective follies. They are working  very hard to make it clear to us that with their help we and our world  are destined to move ever onwards and upwards on the evolutionary spiral  of life. The Angels want us to know that we are by no means as  helplessly at the mercy of any kind of force, be it of a higher or lower  nature, than we used to believe in past times. 

In the course of developing our Christ nature by changing our thinking  and behaviour patterns of past ages and letting go of the false beliefs,  prejudices and superstitions of past ages, we empower ourselves to not  only become a light and blessing for our world, but also a saviour and  redeemer of ourselves and the whole Earth. And if what we are doing  makes sense to the people around us and their inner guidance  acknowledges that we are doing is also right for them, they are likely  to follow in our footsteps. 

Highly evolved Christians will undoubtedly be able to perceive the way  the Jesus story should eventually be understood by each one of us. When  looked at as a legend, Christianity emerges as the truly universal  (catholic = universal) religion it originally set out to be. This is  highly unlikely to happen if the matter were left in the hands of the  traditionally run churches of our time alone. God and the Angels are  constantly with all of us and remind us that our thoughts create our  reality and have the power of bringing that which we really want into  being. In the same manner it is possible to remove or uncreate the  things produced in the days of ignorance when we knew nothing of such  things. So, let’s get to work.

Taking every word of the sacred texts of any kind literally has been the  way of the past and of the lesson in the kindergarten days of  humankind’s earthly education. Moving ever deeper into the spiritual  freedom of the Aquarian Age, the time has come for going in search of  the higher esoteric meaning of the myths, tales, parables and other  religious teachings that ever graced our world with their presence.  Finding them is the task of those who have reached a sufficient degree  of spiritual maturity. Their motto is: ‘Out with the old and in with the  new’. 

For educational reasons the religions of the past had to remain unaware  that their aim of world domination would in the fullness of time be  achieved, but in a very different manner from the one various church  elders to this day are dreaming of. The religion of the new age is an  inner knowingness that no longer has any need for institutionalised  churches and their dogmata and creeds, which throughout the ages have  supplied their followers with ever fresh excuses for a continuation of  their patriarchic warmongering. It is not part of God’s great plan that  this should go on forever, far from it.

The religion of the Aquarian Age has freed itself from all negative and  destructive ideas and concepts. God and the Angels are with us, they are  guiding and showing us how to bring it to our world and make our  contribution towards establishing it. I love following their  instructions. How about you? The new religion comes down from the  highest levels of life to the lowest earthly ones, without any  discrimination whatsoever. The old belief systems were of the head and  had to be regulated by organisations who forced them upon people. In  contrast to this, the new religion is of the heart and freely chosen.  The language of love knows no bounds and has no need for institutions of  any kind. It merely consists of the love we freely give to each other,  which is gladly received and reciprocated by all. 

It seems to me that, through taking them literally, the religions of the  past more than anything have been about teaching us about the darkest  and most dangerous aspects of human nature. But, they also have the  potential for taking each and every one of us to the loftiest heights of  human achievements, simply by recognising their sacred texts for what  they truly always have been: myths and legends. That is precisely what  will happen, as ever more of us insist on bringing forth the best and  highest within them, their Christ nature, without looking for any kind  of reward, as being such a God-like personality on the Earth plane is  enough in itself. 

James Allen wrote: ‘The greatest achievement was at first and for a time  a dream. The oak sleeps in the acorn, the bird waits in the egg, and in  the highest vision of the soul a waking angel stirs. Dreams are the  seedlings of realities.’ To help us make humankind’s dream of a peaceful  world into a reality on the Earth plane is the reason why the  religious/spiritual curtain on the vast stage of life for some time has  been lifting. Ever more of the spiritual background of life is revealing  itself to our astonished eyes. 

As we know by now, it was for wise reasons that it had to remain hidden  from public view and knowledge until fairly recently. But now at last  the time is right to disclose that all along the story of Jesus’ life  has been a legend and that the holy man is a symbol for the  characteristics of humankind’s own Christ nature. Our Divine inheritance  and most precious and valuable asset is this the holy part of our being  and as earthlings we have not only the right to claim it and make it  our own, it is our duty. As each one of us evolves and grows, our world  does the same and through this process the Mother Earth slowly but  surely evolves into an ever better, more beautiful and peaceful place  for all lifeforms she holds in her loving embrace.

When understood as a legend, the Jesus story is easily recognised as a  sequence of parables and metaphors. They were created to familiarise us  in as gentle, kind and loving manner as possible, with the many  initiations every human soul has to be subjected to on its pathway of  evolving into a Christed one, in its own right. For a while that lasted  around six thousand years, a mere batting of an eyelid in God’s time,  with the help of many different myths and fables, the goalposts on the  outer level of earthly life – to use an expression of our time – were  moved ever more outwards and away from God’s wisdom and truth. 

This was necessary for teaching us the lessons required for the  development of the masculine force, God’s power aspect and also  humankind’s. Through many practical examples of showing how the affect  life on the Earth plane the patriarchy taught us everything our world  needed to know about the use and abuse of power in all its forms, in  which every human soul at some stage of its development in physicality  has to take part. This will continue until the last one of us has learnt  the wise use of power. 

For anyone who has reached this goal, the perception of our world and  their place in it gradually the above mentioned goalposts move where  they should be. Their spiritually and esoterically correct position lies  halfway in the middle between the power and wisdom of the masculine and  the feminine on all levels of life. Once the God and Goddess within us  have learnt how to work together harmoniously and for the highest good  and greatest joy of all, the power of the inner masculine and feminine  are at peace. And because nothing can happen in the world around us  unless it has first manifested itself on the inner level, peace will  come on our planet in the natural course of events, as ever more of us  on the inner level are making their peace between the factions of their  nature that once were at odds with each other. 
From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 27, 2018)

_*Jesus – Symbol Of The Inner Man/Woman
*_





​Had Jesus ever existed in the flesh on  the Earth plane, he would have contained the same duality as his Divine  parents and therefore been not merely the son of God, but Its  son/daughter. Whether he appeared as a legend or in physicality, for  those on the Earth plane he represents the Master soul each one of us is  in the process of becoming. He is a symbolism for the energies of the  love and wisdom of our mother, the Goddess, and the will and power to  rule and dominate the whole of Creation of our father, God. These  characteristics are the Divine inheritance of each one of us in our role  as God’s children of the Earth. 

If you are a man, Jesus as son/daughter of God, stands for the feminine  aspect of your nature, your inner woman. And if you are a woman, he is a  simile for your masculine nature, your inner man. In both genders S/He  is the ideal lover, the true and eternal mate of our soul who will  forever be with us. This is the one we have always been seeking in each  one of the lovers we ever embraced as well as the one we may now be  holding in our arms. All they could ever be was a physical manifestation  of the truly beloved within.  

How could anyone therefore not love the man in my picture and my heart?  His birth and coming alive, in you and me and everybody else, after many  lifetimes of waiting for this event, is what Christianity would call  the second coming of Jesus, if there ever had been a first one that is.  Although the story of his life in truth merely appeared as a legend, it  has had the power to change our world most profoundly. The power of love  that was brought to us with the help of this tale, will express itself  with ever greater force the more of us become aware that in truth it  represents our own Christ nature. 

The more of us act upon this knowledge and express it by becoming kinder  and more loving, tolerant and understanding people, and with each  passing day are thus doing our share of establishing God’s kingdom on  the Earth, the more smoothly and rapidly our planet’s great  transformation will progress. Never stop trying to do this work or think  that your efforts are futile and you are just too unworthy for such  great and wonderful things. As God’s children of the Earth, all of us  have everything within and are most certainly worthy. We have been  granted the gift of another lifetime so that we may learn to love and  accept ourselves just the way we are, complete with all our failings and  weaknesses, whilst making sure not to overlook our inner beauty and  strengths. 

So, let’s be steadfast and hold onto our ideal. Every small effort, each  kind and loving word and gesture that is projected into our world and  beyond is in truth a spark of light. It does not matter if we sometimes  get an uneasy feeling that our endeavours may have landed in the wrong  place or have misfired. It is not our place to judge these things, for  that which appears to be a failure on the Earth plane could count as an  achievement, when observed from the higher levels of life by those in  charge of us. 

To test the strength of our conviction and the sincerity and honesty of  our intentions, the road home into the oneness with God and all life at  times takes us upwards into the heights of spiritual experiences and on  other occasions into the depth of human suffering. There are moments  when we are filled with spiritual elation, but there will always be  plenty of those when we suspect that all our efforts are quite  ineffective. There is nothing for it but with a loving heart holding  onto our hopes and dreams, trusting that with the help and will of God  and the Angels all things are possible and can be achieved. 

Whenever in their view something refuses to turn out the way they would  like it to, wise ones do not despair and cry: ‘Oh, what’s the point in  all my efforts, they are always in vain!’ The very fact that we are  trying something is an indication that we are already part of the way  where we hope to go. Otherwise we would not be attempting it in the  first place. The ability of having an ideal, holding onto it and longing  for it to manifest with all our heart and soul, is a sign that we are  on the right path and that one day our dream will become a reality. If  we persevere and trust the Angels’ guidance, they are sure to get us  there in the end – in God’s time, not ours! 

Anything we truly desire the Angels give to us. But watch carefully what  you request, for they also fulfil wishes whenever someone asks for the  wrong things. As strange as this may seem at times, they do this so that  we should learn something from the consequences of the folly of our  whims and desires, so we can do better next time.
Recommended Reading:
•  ‘Soul Mates’


From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 28, 2018)

_*Jesus In The Desert
*_






​The  parable of Jesus in the desert being tempted by the devil of St  Matthew 4:1-11 has particular meaning for us and our world during our  present evolutionary phase. So let us take a closer look at it. Reading  this tale one cannot help wondering what kind of nourishment ordinary  churchgoing literalist Christians, regardless of how devout they are,  could possibly get from it other than: ‘What a wonderful man Jesus was!  What great spiritual strength and of character he possessed. But then  that’s what one would expect from a God.’

In contrast to this,  seekers of God’s sacred wisdom and truth who are interested in the  higher esoteric meaning that is hidden behind the surface words of  stories like this one are in for an extra special treat. It may make  them respond with something like: ‘What a wealth of wisdom and truth,  and that in almost every word!’ It is indeed a tale that comes very much  alive as soon as one approaches it this way. It’s instantly  recognisable that it can tell us a great deal about the nature of  humankind and its spiritual pathway.

To me, this particular story  represents a description of our race’s entry into the Aquarian Age.  Jesus is a symbol for the higher characteristics of all earthlings and  the devil represents the initially untamed drives, urges and desires of  our lower earthly nature. The desert is a metaphor for life in  physicality. It represents the spiritual desert of Earth life, where  Jesus spends forty days and nights. Jesus is a symbolism for our higher  nature finding itself exiled on the Earth plane and trapped in a  physical body, a condition that firmly nails it to the cross of Earth  life.

Only when our spirit and soul have spent enough time in  this way and through it our earthly self has matured sufficiently, can  the Divine spark within us begin to stir from its slumbers. From then  onwards the consciousness of our higher nature slowly but surely moves  into the foreground of its earthly counterpart’s awareness. With the  passing of time the desires and urges of our earthly nature gradually go  from us. In this process we gradually die to the attractions of earthly  life and are reborn into the hopes, dreams and aspirations of our  higher nature.

Once it has woken from its earthly slumbers, the  lower self hungers for the spiritual food that flows from the Heavens,  the higher and highest levels of life. That’s why the human Christ  nature, Jesus, replies that humankind does not live by bread alone. But  still the adversary in the form of our lower self’s appetites tries to  keep us fixed to our earthly existence for as long as possible. It  therefore attempts to pursue us to listen to its suggestions.

A  brief excursion into numerology can reveal more. Forty is a sacred  number. Individually and collectively, it stands for humankind’s  physical death and rebirth into its higher spiritual nature. The forty  appears in the Bible as the number of waiting and preparation, test  and/or punishment. It can also be an indication of a long period of  undetermined length. The number 4 represents Uranus, the co-ruler of  Aquarius, and the zero the circle of Eternity. The purpose of the four  vibration is to organise, establish order and bring ideas and plans into  manifestation on the Earth plane. The four stands for the order, system  and routine that are necessary to make our highest aspirations and  dreams become a reality in earthly life.

When the energies of  zero combine themselves with those of another number, its potential  becomes more powerful. This figure enhances and increases the  possibilities and dimensions of all other numbers. It represents the  consciousness of the Divine and can bring success and perfection to our  efforts through its help and protection.

‘Jesus was led up by the  Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil.’ To make it  possible to experience how the polar opposites of Its characteristics  manifest and express themselves on the Earth plane, the Spirit, the  Christ Spirit, creates itself an earthly counterpart and takes it onto  the Earth plane. Every human soul contains a spark of the Christ Spirit,  though at first merely in seedform. Having arrived in earthly life, one  by one the lower and lowest aspects of our earthly nature are explored  and experienced, however many lifetimes this may take. The Karma that  accrues during these earthly sojourns will be made good by none other  than us in future ones through the improved thinking and behaviour  patterns we shall then develop.

The Universe provides all of us  with as many opportunities for bringing forth and developing ever more  of the characteristics of our higher nature as we requires. For a long  time Jesus, symbol of our higher nature and spark of the Divine, hangs  crucified on the cross of life. Slowly its earthly self dies and the  higher part of our being gradually takes over and we, the higher and  lower part together save and redeem ourselves. As the earthly self  breathes its last on the cross, our Spirit Self rises on the wings of  God’s wisdom and truth into the realms of the Highest, although we may  still be required to serve life on the Earth plane.

‘And after he  had fasted forty days and forty nights, he became hungry.’ For an  undetermined length of time, however long this development may take for  every individual soul, the small lower self is left without spiritual  nourishment of any kind in earthly life. This is because only through  the lack of something can we get to know and appreciate the value of  anything. So that in the end we truly hunger and thirst for it, we have  to spend many lifetimes without spiritual nourishment of any kind. To  establish when we are ready for commence taking part in lessons of a  higher nature, the wise ones in charge of us are constantly testing us  to establish which developmental level we have reached at any given  time.

‘To find out to which degree we, Jesus, have absorbed the  characteristics of our highest nature, the lowest aspect of its earthly  counterpart, represented by the devil, enters the picture. He is a  symbol for the untamed lower and lowest urges of humankind’s animal  nature. Our responses, Jesus’ replies, prove that we have successfully  taken charge of its instincts. They have not simply disappeared and are  still there, but the way we react to people and situations reveals  whether they have been successfully tamed by us and are under our  control.

‘And the tempter came and said to him: ‘If you are the  Son of God, command that these stones become bread.’ But Jesus replied:  ‘It is written: humankind shall not live on bread alone, but on every  word that proceeds out of the mouth of God.’’ The tempter hopes that  when a spirit and soul has been starved of nourishment for long enough,  it will be ravenous and eat just about anything that is on offer. In its  desperation it would ask its Highest Self, God, to perform a miracle.  But our Highest nature has completely taken over our small self and  therefore knows full well that: ‘It’s not earthly bread I am yearning  for most of all, now. It’s spiritual nourishment I crave in the form of  words of wisdom and truth that come directly from the heartmind of God.’

‘And  the devil took Jesus into the holy city. He asked him to stand on the  pinnacle of the temple and said: ‘If you are the Son of God, throw  yourself down, for it is written: ‘He will command his Angels concerning  you. And on their hands they will bear you up, so that you will not  even strike your foot against a stone.’ To which Jesus replied: ‘On the  other hand, it is written: ‘You shall not put the Lord, your God, to the  test.’’ The higher and lower self working as one in peace and harmony,  Jesus, appreciate why it has ever spent time on the Earth plane and that  this in truth could never interfere with their oneness with God and all  life. Having become aware that the human spirit is free at all times  and can fly wherever it chooses, we have lost all taste for silly  experiments.

‘Next, the devil took him to a high mountain and  showed him all the kingdoms of the world and their glory and said: ‘All  these things I will give you, if you fall down and worship me.’ Jesus  replied: ‘Go, Satan! For it is written: ‘You shall worship the Lord,  your God, and serve Him only.’

Mountains are symbolisms for the  higher and highest planes of life. For us, Jesus, having reached our  present evolutionary level, it is not difficult to see that the devil,  the lowest aspect of our being, wants to test us whether we are really  ready to leave earthly life and its experiences behind. It wafts the  promise of ruling all the kingdoms of the Earth under the nose of the  masculine aspect of our nature. In the early stages of our development  we would have done anything to get into a position of what we would then  have perceived as ‘power’. Such a temptation would have been impossible  to resist, as the masculine contains humankind’s inheritance of the  characteristics of God, the masculine aspect of our Divine parents, with  Its power and Its exceedingly strong will to rule and dominate the  whole of Creation.

That’s why in the early stages of our earthly  education, when we are serving our apprenticeship on the road to the  spirit Master’s degree, the masculine part of us has to cope with an  overpowering urge for seeking power, dominion and empire-building.  During the patriarchy, as time went by for many men this developed into  an ever greater appetite for ruling our entire world and everything in  it, by any means whatever, especially warmongering. When these  inclinations have been explored satisfactorily by each individual soul,  our higher nature takes over and teaches us the feminine characteristics  of the other aspect of the Holy Trinity, our Divine parents, the wisdom  and love of the Great Mother, the Goddess. Her only aim is to bring  more beauty, peace and harmony into our world.

By the time the  lower and higher parts of our nature have joint forces and our earthly  self has evolved into a Christed one, we have left all powerseeking  behind. We have lost our taste for it because we are aware of the  fleetingness and ultimate futility of all earthly enterprises. Now, all  we are interested in are matters of a higher nature and of eternal  value. Our only desire now is to humbly and obediently serve the  Highest. Jesus in the desert represents us during this phase of our  development and we respond to the temptations of our lower nature, the  devil, with: ‘No chance of me wanting any of what you can offer, mate.  Thank you. If I were stupid enough to accept our offer, I’d be stuck on  the Earth plane forever and that’s definitely not what I want. I have no  wish to remain trapped in temples and churches. They are not for me. I  am spirit and I want to be free to roam and explore the higher and  highest levels of life, to see what they are offering me and what I can  learn there.’

‘Then the devil left Jesus and behold, Angels came  and began to minister to him.’ The lower self gives up the battle and  surrenders itself freely and willingly to its Highest Self. For a long  time the small self is left in the dark about the presence of the Angel,  but in truth they are always with us, supervising, monitoring and  steering us and our world through the many different phases of our joint  evolutionary journey. All along they modestly stayed in the background  of our earthly existence, standing by, watching, observing and waiting,  constantly ready to help and come to the rescue when one of us is  seriously in distress or in danger of getting lost on the Earth plane.  As for the whole of humankind they are increasingly moving into  centre-stage position of our conscious awareness and attention, there is  every reason for them to rejoice and sing. I for one am joining them  most heartily.

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 29, 2018)

_*The Great River Of Consciousness
*_
_*




*_​ From where we are now, it is not hard to  see that the chaos and destruction the patriarchy has wreaked in the  past and to this day continues to do in some parts, always has had a  higher purpose to fulfil and is indeed a vital part of the great  evolutionary plan of life. I feel very strongly that the Temptation of  Jesus parable was specifically written as part of the Jesus legend and  that with the greatest of care and loving attention to detail for us and  our world at this particular time. This was done so that at the right  time it would help us find a better understanding of what is happening  to us and our world.

The patriarchy is a demonstration of the destructive and disastrous  power the masculine’s lust for ruling and domineering is capable of  unleashing on the Earth plane, with its utter disregard for the  preciousness and sanctity of all life and its lack of respect for the  higher values and aspects of life. Just take a closer look at the  warmongering that has taken place throughout the ages, predominantly in  the name of various religions and their interpretations of what God  means. Witnessing their incessant power-struggles and wrestling for top  position in all facets of the order of our world, one cannot help  wondering whether any of the patriarchal belief systems ever deserved  the name religion. A belief system that does not make us into better,  kinder and more loving people, but tells its followers to go to war to  kill and maim those who refuse to listen to the commands of its dogma  and creed, can that be a religion?

It seems to me that to this day for some of them God serves merely as an  excuse and a tool for attempting to forcefully gain power and control  over others. I do not think that this kind of approach to the highest  regions of life is likely to ever help them to find a constant place in  the hearts and souls of the majority of our planet’s residents. The way I  read the signs of our time and understand the great evolutionary plan  of life, the rulership of such religions is not intended to continue  indefinitely. It will not be tolerated by those in charge of us and our  world for much longer. People vote on their feet and fortunately in most  parts of our world by now they have the right to at least stay away and  withdraw from whatever they disapprove of. 

The exploitation and ravaging of Mother Earth is the direct result and  heritage of sacred texts, specifically written for men and by men on  behalf of the patriarchy, in which God blesses humankind and tells us  things in like Genesis 1:28: ‘Be fruitful and multiply, replenish the  Earth and subdue it. And have dominion over the fish of the sea, over  the fowl of the air and over every living thing that moveth upon the  Earth.’ Those who have reached a sufficiently high evolutionary level  understand that in the final analysis all of us are on the Earth plane  to eventually evolve into a Master soul, i.e. to become someone like the  Master of the Jesus legend. The only rulership and dominion any one of  us is here to seek can only come about through taking charge of the  instinctive desires of our lower animal nature. 

Spiritually, dominion over other people, their belongings and countries  is undesirable to the highest degree, and those who feel drawn to  spiritual leadership would do well to bear in mind that the potential  for it is by no means a God-given right to lead. It is something that  has to be worked for very hard and earned through exemplary behaviour in  the course of many lifetimes, again as depicted in the Jesus legend.  The Master represents everybody’s Christ nature, the state of beingness  we are here to strive for with all our heart and soul. Jesus is the  symbol of the living God or the wise one within, the part of our nature  that guides and protects us and – once it has woken from its slumbers –  is at all times willing to show us the way and help us to work our way  through any situation we may ever encounter. This is the one who  communicates with you through me and speaks to the part of you he also  represents. And although in neither of us it is Jesus, it makes him much  more real to me than he could be any other way. How about you?

Each one of the religions of our world is a stream of consciousness and  all of them together are in the course of creating a confluence. Joining  forces they are forming themselves into the magnificent river of the  religion of the new age. This waterway will soon be rolling along in  great majesty and might through a world that is at peace. Cleansed of  all impurities, the life-giving and life-supporting power of its waters  are constantly pouring into and enriching the vast ocean of life. 

At the moment the river is going through a cleansing and purifying  process that will be completed by keeping only the best of the  old spiritual teachings and discarding the rest. The only things that  will remain are the ones that have stood the test of time, because they  are good and right, beautiful and true. Misunderstandings and  misinterpretations, false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions we are  discarding, as they are things of the past that are no longer of use and  value for us and our world.
 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Baking A Rich New Cake’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Labours Of Hercules’
​ 
 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * * 
​


----------



## Aquarius (Oct 31, 2018)

_*Past, Present And Future*_






​Someone asked me the other day whether I   believe that our subconscious can know the future in the same way as  it  may reveal the past to us – in meditation, if this is desirable for  our  present stage of development. I do not think it would be good for  us to  know too much of either the future or the past. In my view, the  veil of  consciousness is there for our protection. If we had to live  with the  conscious memories of everything that ever happened to us –  not in one  lifetime or maybe two or three, but thousands – if we knew  all the  things we once were capable of doing, we would find it  impossible to  live with ourselves. I believe that we are here at this  particular time,  so that we may re-learn to trust the goodness of life  and that it will  forever lead us to where we need to move next for our  highest good and  greatest joy. 

To my mind, we are not meant to know the future,  for if we did it would  be available and easily accessible to us, which  it is not –  undoubtedly for wise reasons. And I for one am glad about  this. What  would happen to the thrill and excitement of the explorations  that are  always waiting for us, to lead us onwards and upwards on the  spiritual  mountain with ever more new discoveries? What would be the  point of  knowing their outcome in advance? That’s why I am no friend of  using  astrology as a tool for predicting the future. I am satisfied with   familiarising myself with the energies that are at our disposal at any   given time, personally and collectively, and the general trends they   bring with it. This to me is helpful when it comes to paddling the canoe   of my life on the great river of all life, steering it through the   rapids and down the waterfalls. 

In this way astrology is useful  for assisting us with the process of  learning how to work in harmony  with the Universal energies, instead of  struggling against them, the way  our race has been doing for far too  long. Being aware of the Big  Picture and knowing the broadest of  outlines of humankind’s future is  enough for me and I look forward with  the keenest of interest to what  lies ahead for all of us and also for  me individually, and how  everything will unfold. But while we are here,  let us focus on helping  Mother Earth in any way we can with her  evolution. 

It needs to  be born in mind that many small people, in many small  places, doing many  small things can change our world. In my view, the  best contribution  anyone can make is by living modestly, refusing to  over-consume and  recycling whenever possible. This has to be done  freely and willingly  and not because someone – no matter who – says  that’s what we should or  ought to do. The only spiritually valid way of  deciding for any course  of action at any given time is when our inner  guidance tells us that  something is right for us now. In this  particular case that the way we  are living is out of love and respect  for our planet. 

Doing all  we can to work for instead of against the wellbeing of Mother  Earth and  thus providing a good example for those around us is one of  the main  reasons for finding ourselves in this life at this time of   transformation and healing. Don’t you think our poor planet has had to   put up far too long with our race and the suffering you and I too once   must have inflicted upon her and all her kingdoms – the way so many are   doing to this day because they have not yet woken up to their true   nature and the purpose and meaning of their earthly existence?

Every  cell and atom of our physical bodies are filled with the  consciousness  their indwelling spirit and soul have reached at any  given moment. At  the end of each lifetime we leave this vehicle for one  lifetime only  behind. The essence of our being moves on into the world  of light, our  true home from which we emerge at the beginning of every  earthly  sojourn. The cells and atoms of our physical boy are filled  with the  consciousness our earthly self had reached at the time of its  departure.  This is our gift to the Earth. It belongs to her and stays  with her,  irrespective of whether our mortal remains were disposed of  by burial,  cremation or at sea. 

Expressed in the simplest of terms darkness  is not knowing God’s true  nature and our own, and the purpose and  meaning of our existence. Being  aware of these things is light.  Therefore, in our peace prayers let us  ask for the light of God’s sacred  wisdom and truth to fill not only  our own hearts and souls but also of  everybody else who shares this  world with us. We pray that love, light  and healing may enter all life,  so that together we may progress on our  pathway up the spiritual  mountain. So far most advancements of our world  have resulted from  conflicting views, opinions and interests and the  suffering caused by  them. With ever more of God’s wisdom and truth  entering human  consciousness, we hope that growth will eventually also  be achievable  through peace movements. 

In spite of all our peace  efforts there may sometimes be no other way  of resolving one of the  conflicts in our outer world than through the  use of weapons. Even if  this is the case, things can only happen  because the resulting events  represent an essential part of the lessons  required by some of our  younger, less experienced siblings in the  human family of life.  Therefore, such courses of action too are God’s  will, and there is a  great need for praying that the light of Divine  wisdom should fill the  hearts and souls of all those involved. There is  never any reason for  losing our faith and trust in our Creator’s great  plan of life, whose  wisdom and love at all times blesses every one of  us. May His/Her love  shine ever more brightly in all human hearts and  souls, until everyone’s  whole being is filled with it to such an extent  that our hands can do  nothing but work with love, our hearts beat with  it, our mouths utter  nothing but its sounds and all eyes, the mirrors  of our souls, radiantly  glow with it. 

Life is a journey and not a destination. Make an  effort to savour it,  every single step of the way, for even if our  present lifetime should  last one hundred years, it will be but a small  stopping point on our  evolutionary pathway back home into the oneness  with God and all life.  Being fully and consciously here in the moment to  my mind is far more  important than peering into the past or the future.  Every second of our  existence – wherever we may be spending it – is a  moment in Eternity  and precious beyond compare. Although I still have  difficulties living  the way John Denver’s song suggests, I share the  feelings it expresses  that this is how all of us would be well advised  to live:_*
Sweet Surrender
*__Lost and alone on some forgotten highway,
Travelled by many remembered by few,
Looking for something that I can believe in,
Looking for something that I’d like to do with my life.

There’s nothing behind me and nothing that ties me
To something that might have been true yesterday.
Tomorrow is open and right now it seems to be more
Than enough to just be there today

And I don’t know what the future is holding in store,
I don’t know where I’m going, I’m not sure where I’ve been.
There’s a spirit that guides me, a light that shines for me,
My life is worth the living, I don’t need to see the end

Sweet, sweet surrender,
Live, live without care,
Like a fish in the water,
Like a bird in the air.

_John Denver
Recommended Listening:
•    ‘Sweet Surrender’

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God’s Covenant With Humankind’
•    ‘About Time’
•    ‘The Wolf As Animal Totem’
From ‘Our World In Transition’​
 * * *​ 





​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 5, 2018)

_*Searching For God
*_
​ _*



*_

  I searched, but I could not find Thee.
I called Thee aloud, standing on the minaret.
I rang the temple bell with the rising and setting of the Sun.
I looked for Thee on the Earth.
I searched for Thee in the Heavens, my Beloved.
And at last I have found Thee –
Thou art the pearl of true love that for so long had to 
Remain hidden in human hearts.

Freely and willingly I surrender my whole being to Thee.
Thee I serve in all my daily encounters by 
Thinking, speaking and acting with 
Compassion and tolerance, patience and love, 
And simple human kindness.

Hazrat Inayat Khan, Gayan, Vadan, Nirtan
Edited by Aquarius

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 6, 2018)

_*Faith Instead Of Religion*_

_*




*_​With all my heart and soul I do believe  that the new faith of the Aquarian Age is going to help us resolve every  one of the conflicts of our world and that this will eventually be  possible in harmonious ways and without further bloodshed. There has  been far too much of that in our world. With my inner vision I envisage  it as a place where national boundaries no longer exist and everybody  lives together in friendship and goodwill, peace and harmony with their  neighbours, locally, nationally and internationally.

The coming of the Age of Aquarius means that a new golden age is  dawning, an age of friendship and siblinghood with all life and equal  rights for every one of God’s children of the Earth, independent of  their gender and creed, the colour of their skin and nationality. By  thinking and dreaming about it as much as possible, whilst doing our  best to bring it into being in our own life, we help to bring it about. I  trust God’s great plan of life and believe that the day will come – in  the not too distant future – when the wisdom of the feminine will once  more be making its presence felt and voice heard much more powerfully.  In particular this is true for the women of countries where to this day  everything connected with the feminine is suppressed by religious  beliefs.

Through the adjustments that are being made everywhere in connection  with the application of the masculine and feminine forces, the balance  of our world will at last be restored. Through this the religious  beliefs that to this day are trying to dominate the world scene will be  reaching their natural end, making room for the faith of the Aquarian  Age:
There is only one religion, the religion of love.
There is only one country, the whole of Mother Earth. 
There is only one race and chosen people, the whole of humankind.
There is only one gender, who is androgynous, whole and holy.
There is only one language, the language of the heart.
And there is only one God, the God of love,
The Great Father/Mother of all life
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The Universal Christ.
They are the Holy Trinity who is
Omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient.
​On reflection ‘religion’ is probably not  quite the right word to use in connection with the new faith that is  now unfolding. As the word religion has too many unpleasant and negative  connotations for many, let’s replace it with ‘faith’. That is a much  better description of what is happening to us and our world now, in any  case. To my mind, the word ‘religion’ is a totally inadequate  description for the new faith of the Aquarian age. It cannot do justice  to what the new faith is about, which is infinitely more than what any  of the old belief systems could ever bring humankind.

There appears to be a great deal of controversy over the roots of the  word religion. Some argue that it comes from the Latin ‘religare’ – to  link or unite. Be that as it may, I feel that the old religions were  carefully designed to keep us away from discovering too early our own  Christ nature, the living God within. Creating the illusion of  separateness kept us from consciously reconnecting with and once more  taking possession of our eternal oneness with God, which nothing and  nobody could ever destroy. Showing us the way how to do just this that’s  what makes the new faith into the first religion in the true sense of  word. Yet, any of these things could only be revealed to us at the right  time, i.e. when the energies available to us and our world were right.  That’s what they are NOW! More about this in the chapter ‘The Origin Of My Truth’.

We are presently leaving behind six thousand years of patriarchy with  its religions that removed us farther and farther from the Source of our  being. But there is no need for blaming anyone for this because  everything that happened did so for the wise higher purpose of creating  an ever deepening impression that we are separate beings from God and  alone on the Earth plane. Through believing that we are struggling on  our own we learn to lesson to appreciate the value of the support of our  friends and helpers behind the veil of consciousness that separates our  world from theirs, when the time has come for rediscovering and  reconnecting with them. This is the reason why for a long time they have  to remain unseen and unknown to us earthlings.

This is not helped by the fact that the old religions are based upon and  supercharged with fear. It is highly likely that, if not in this  lifetime then in previous ones, we were systematically indoctrinated  with the fear of God and brainwashed into being afraid of anything  connected with the Divine. God and the Angel alone know how many earthly  lifetimes we have spent since losing the conscious awareness that  through the Divine aspect of our own nature we have always remained one  with God and all life. What a gift and reward awaits every one of us  after having spent hundreds, maybe thousands of lifetimes in physicality  of being disconnected from this part of our nature, when we eventually  discover that nothing could disrupt our oneness with God and that in  truth there is nothing to be afraid of re-entering into the state known  as Paradise. 

The new faith is bringing us something that none of the old religions  could ever give us and that is true faith. It has its foundations in a  deep inner certainty that we are safe and forever will be in the loving  hands of the Highest realms of life and Its Angels. Nothing will ever be  able to shake this trust and nobody will ever be able to take it from  us. Although our earthly mind is the receiver station into which the  wisdom from the Highest flows, this kind of knowledge is of the heart  and not the head alone. 

The new faith is based on a deep inner understanding of who we are,  where we once came from and one day shall be returning to. Knowing these  things with great certainty that is the prize and reward every soul  receives from the Universe for patiently enduring whatever our Karma may  still have to present us with. A pot of gold like no other awaits us at  the end of the rainbow of our evolutionary journey of many lifetimes on  the Earth plane and that is the renewed and healed relationship with  our Creator. And that brings us the indestructible certainty that God is  part of us as much as we are part of God and that thorough this we are  one with all life. 

Understanding the spiritual background of life and its processes much  better, we appreciate that God’s great plan of life, in which every one  of us has their allocated place, has always unfolded and will forever  continue to do so. Having learnt about the laws of life helps us to  trust implicitly that we shall always be safe and protected, nurtured  and cared for, the same as everybody else. This is how what once started  as a journey of spiritual infants on the descending arc of exploring  the lowest and darkest corners of life in physicality, eventually winds  up with us kneeling before the throne of the Highest. Now that we have  evolved into a mature and responsible adult of whom the wise ones in  charge of us and our world can be proud, they may even allow us to join  their ranks by applying for one of their apprenticeships. Who knows?

The faith of the new age is a creed that is no longer of the head and  earthbound, the way the old religions were. It is of the heart and  belongs to the superconscious realms of life, because it has its  foundation in the fact that every human heart is part of the living and  beating heart of the whole of Creation. Whichever way one looks at the  new faith, what could be more important in anyone’s life than finding  it? Our heart is the seat of truth. It knows the answers to all our  questions and what is right or wrong. And mine tells me that the  unification of all countries and their people, including India and  Pakistan’s, will come because it is predestined to be part of the Great  Architect’s evolutionary plan for us and our world.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Healing Our Relationship With God’
•    ‘All About Faith’

From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * * ​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 8, 2018)

_*A World Without Religions Means A World Without War
*_
_*




*_
Imagine there’s no Heaven.
 It’s easy if you try.
No Hell below us,
Above us only sky.
Imagine all the people
 Living for today.

Imagine there’s no countries.
It isn’t hard to do.
Nothing to kill or die for.
And no religion too.
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace.

Imagine no possessions.
I wonder if you can.
No need for greed or hunger.
A brotherhood of man.
Imagine all the people,
Sharing all the world.

You may say that I’m a dreamer,
But I’m not the only one.
I hope someday you’ll join us
And the world will live as one.

John Lennon

​Being  of the head, the religions that to this day are with us still succeed  in separating us from each other. This is done through stirring hatred  and distrust against all who refuse to share their belief that their God  or their way to God is superior to any other, when in truth there never  has been more than one Highest authority of life. Such beliefs provide  the followers of the remaining patriarchal systems with the welcome  age-old excuse for warfare and terrorism that aims to destroy anything  that gets into the way of its fantasies. For as long as any of these old  religions remain part of our world there will be war somewhere with  their leaders continuing to dream of being top-dog of a religion that  rules our whole world.

This role can only be played by the new  faith of the Aquarian Age. The formula for a world at peace is a very  simple concept that is of the heart and therefore based on love and  wisdom, goodwill and truth. It invites all of us in and unites us. That  is the profound message of John Lennon’s masterpiece. Alas, to this day  there is war wherever religious fanatics are seeking supremacy over  others. The faith of the new age overcomes this by no longer being  purely of the mind. Instead it flows quite naturally from the wellspring  of all human hearts to the surface of their consciousness.

The  best definition of this process I found in Joanna Trollope’s novel ‘A  Passionate Man’. Archie is its main character. His father has died and  the local priest drops in and offers him and his wife to pray for the  deceased. When Archie refuses, the priest points out: ‘But you are  churchgoers. You are part of the Christian family.’ Archie’s patience is  at an end and he bursts out: ‘I may be a religious man – I may have a  deep religious sense – but I am not at all sure there is a God. Not our  God, in any case . . .

‘Don’t you even know what religion means?  Are you so hidebound by your colourless bureaucratic orthodoxy that  religion only means to you this frightful modern Church with its  doggerel hymns and playschool prayers? Religion is an awakened sense of  some great controlling force, an awareness that above or beyond there is  not just a freedom but a fulfilment. And this awareness of power and  possibility makes us strive ever onwards, morally, emotionally,  spiritually. What on Earth has such a concept to do with the dreary  pen-pushing second-rate God you want to offer me?’

But where to  India and Pakistan stand in connection with this? In spite of the rich  store of spiritual wealth of heart and mind, body and soul of the  ancient civilisations and cultures in which India and Pakistan have  their roots, spiritually and materially the two countries are becoming  ever more impoverished. Much of this is due to their decaying social  systems dating back to the colonial times when the two warring factions  were still one.

Adding to the problems this creates are the  outdated religions of the patriarchy with their false beliefs of  masculine superiority over the feminine. That in my view is the cause of  one of the biggest dilemmas our whole world has to tackle and that is  over-population and the things that inevitably follow in its wake like  lack of food and clean water, poor education and inferior medical care.  The two countries shall get nowhere until they are ready to dig down to  the roots of these complex issues and making the necessary changes on  that level. This is extraordinarily difficult because the issues at  stake are the direct result of the patriarchy with its male domination,  which to this day is severely disturbing the balance of our world in  many countries.

It is the highest time that both genders in the  places concerned realise that every woman is part of the wisdom of the  Great Mother of all life, the feminine aspect of the Divine. Being one  of her many manifestation on the Earth plane, woman instinctively and  intuitively has a direct connection with the will and wishes of the  Great Mother. The Mother is the inner wisdom of women and men, the wise  one within. In men this part of their nature works from the  subconscious, whereas in women it is conscious. Woman’s inbuilt wisdom  knows where and when it is right to bring into being a new vehicle for  another earthly child of God. When left to her own devices, without  interference from anyone on the outer level of life, woman does know  when this is the case.

Another issue that is just as urgent faces  our whole world and that is humankind’s increasing inner longing for  finding fresh religious/spiritual expressions of their devotion to the  Divine aspects of life. In India and Pakistan, as well as other  countries this is giving rise to a kind of spiritualism that is based on  gurus and the cults that develop around them. Selling their wares to  the highest bidders, spiritualism in places like that is no longer  treated as something holy and sacred but is sold like goods in a giant  bazaar or market place. Communities are emerging whose aims often run  parallel to those of governments who are searching for new roads forward  to bring relief from its burning social issues, without creating ever  more dependency on other nation’s resources.

What to my mind is  presently standing in the way of progress is the mentality of the Indian  and Pakistani people, writes my Indian friend. Too much viciousness,  violence and hatred are hiding behind smooth façades. A great deal of  narcissism is also at work and I feel that the time has come for finding  different ways of dealing with these all too human character trace,  individually and collectively. Furthermore blame and shame issues are  clouding people’s judgement when they are trying to find the truth  behind the information of our mass media. It seems to me that too clear  this up, what we need most of all is more openness.

It is  necessary to walk our talk and declare our views and opinions, speaking  and writing about humankind’s changed needs and wishes at this  particular time of our evolutionary journey. May God and the Angels  grant ever more of us the courage to act in keeping with our true nature  to bring about the social reforms which India and Pakistan as well as  many other countries so urgently require. To achieve this some profound  changes in the religious perceptions of their leaders are necessary. I  know what a tall order this is, but I do believe that with the help and  will of God and the Angels all things are possible and mountains can be  moved, even this one.
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Imagine’
•    ‘The Age Of Aquarius’
•    ‘The Religion Of The New Age’
•    ‘The Lamb Of God’

 From ‘Astrology As A Lifehelp On The Healing Journey’

​* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 20, 2018)

_*Who Needs God?

*_ ​
One day a long time ago, a group of Darwinian scientists got together and because they had decided that humankind had come a long way, there was no longer any need for God. So they picked one of them to act as their speaker to go and tell Him so. No sooner said than done! The Darwinian walked up to God and said: ‘God, we have decided we no longer have any use for you. Humankind has reached the point where we can clone people and do many miraculous things ourselves, so why don’t you just leave us alone and let us get on with it?’ 

God listened very patiently and kindly to the Darwinian and when the man had finished talking, replied: ‘Very well, how about this? Let’s have a people-making contest.’ Happily, the Darwinian agreed and God added: ‘Shall we do this just like I told you in the legend of Adam and Eve?’ The Darwinian replied: ‘Sure, no problem.’ Bending down, he grabbed a handful of soil. God looked at him and shook his head: ‘Oh no, that’s not the way. From now on you have to make your own soil!’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 17, 2019)

_*Reflections On Prayer
*_






In times of prayer our inner self is wide awake.
With our whole being we give
Our undivided attention to God and the Angels.
Failing to pray is a sign that someone is not yet
Aware of their own Christ nature and that
They are a spark of the Divine,
The same as everybody else.

Every human being contains this spark and
When someone feels no need to pray,
It is merely a sign that their spark is still
In its slumbering state and their time
For its awakening has not yet come.
Those who do not know how to go
About praying are still out of touch
With the most profound aspect of their nature.
And that’s the only difference between
Someone who prays and who does not.

Some believe that prayer
Separates us from real life,
Which to them means earthly life.
Yet, quite the opposite is true.
Prayer reconnects us with the eternal realities
Of the spirit realm, our true home.
It gives birth to our Christ nature and
We rediscover our own Divinity.
It returns us into the conscious awareness
Of our oneness with the Great Father/Mother of all life,
Our Creator and the whole of His/Her Creation
With all its manifestations of life.

J.M. Cagodevilla
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

* * *
​


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 17, 2019)

Hmmm....

Faith is a stick in the hand of a blind person lost in a forest. It helps but it can break or lead someone down a dangerous path. 

Faith works better in harness with hope and charity.


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 18, 2019)

_*The New Kind Of Hope, Faith And Trust

*_​ _




_​ The Aquarian Age is presenting us
With the gift of a new kind of hope, faith and trust,
As they have never been known in earthly life before. 
They are realistic and justified because they are built on 
A solid foundation of understanding and the knowledge 
That there really is a great evolutionary plan of life,
Which has always been unfolding as it should,
Showing clearly that everything has always been well 
With us and our world, in spite of the fact that
To this day it frequently doesn’t look that way.

The plan’s unfolding of past ages
Is the evidence we need to show us
That the reins of our world have always been 
Resting securely in God’s loving hands,
And that our race has always been steered safely 
Through Earth life’s many diverse lessons.
Supervised and protected by the Highest Forces
We have constantly moved forwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life.
That leaves no shadow of a doubt
In my mind that this will forever continue.

The renewal of hope in our world 
Is the most important aspect of the Aquarian gifts.
But what is hope?
It’s an inner knowingness that regardless 
Of the things that are still happening in our world
The life we have been given has always,
Individually and collectively,
Been part of the Great Architect’s evolutionary plan.

Hope grows from trusting that the wisdom and love
Of the Great Father/Mother of all life
Has been guiding and protecting each one of us
In the course of many lifetimes
And that when looked at from the right perspective, 
Our existence is indeed a very good one. 

Hope springs eternally from 
The inner guidance every human being receives. 
No matter how closed off some may still be
With regard to matters of the spirit,
They still contain the Christ Spirit,
Though so far merely in seed form.
Their Highest or God Self has never left them. 
It is always there to protect and guide each soul
Through all experiences of its earthly life. 

Coaxed onwards and upwards 
On the evolutionary spiral of life by 
The living God within who encourages us
To try, try again – many times against all the odds,
The small earthly self in the end succeeds 
To overcome its self-imposed limitations.
In spite of itself it has grown in 
Understanding and wisdom, which can
And indeed are meant to be found in even
The most traumatic and harrowing experiences.

There is a higher aspect to everyone’s nature.
Independent of how low and depraved 
The earthly self has become,
Known as the living God within.
It endows us with the hope and strength, 
Courage and determination we need to endure 
What cannot be changed and start again,
If need be many times over.

This is especially true after total 
Personal and collective breakdowns.
It’s hope that helps us to reconstruct 
Our whole being and the world around us.
Hope makes us go in search of healing 
Whenever we are hurt and wounded.
With hope we know intuitively
That better things will come our way,
If we but persevere.

Hope is the Great Spirit’s eternal gift to humankind.
It’s the driving force of the power of love 
That through famines and wars, 
Disasters and all other types of destruction
Has always moved humankind and its world 
Inexorably onwards and upwards 
To evolve into ever more beautiful
Manifestations of the Divine,
Who will eventually be capable of 
Exploring life on ever higher levels.

Hope enables us earthlings to trust that, in truth,
The moment of physical death is not an ending,
Merely a transformation into a different lifestate,
A new beginning and a release into
The greater freedom of our true home, 
The world of light, where those 
Who have gone before us
Are waiting to welcome us.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Dealing With The Shadows Of The Past’
•    ‘The Patriarchy And Warfare Through The Ages’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 19, 2019)

_*The Power Of Prayer - Part One
*_
​ 




​ The Great Father/Mother of all life, who  is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent, is the one who brought us  into being. With the help and the will of this authority and the Angels  all things are possible, any condition can be healed, crooked corners  made straight and mountains of unfaith changed into mountains of faith.  Our prayers have an important part to play in this. They are an  extremely potent force and it is advisable that we proceed with great  care when asking for something. 

Why should this be so and how should we go about communicating safely?  It is because God and the Angels are as much part of us as we are of  them. Therefore, all our prayers are heard and replied to. It’s just  that sometimes for our own good and protection the answer has to be:  ‘No!’ But if we insist on asking for selfish and personal things, the  Universe may wish to teach us a lesson or two by responding to our  request in ways that are not at all to our liking. 

Thought is the creative force of the Universe and the most powerful  force in the whole of Creation. Thoughts are creative energy and prayers  are form of using them that is supercharged with this energy. By  learning to use its inherent power correctly, mountains really can be  moved. This teaching was given in the Bible to remind humankind that the  connection between those on the Earth plane and the Divine Universal  Power never ceased to exist. We were to know that at all times it can be  tapped into and asked for its help, even – or maybe especially – for  the most difficult tasks which on the surface of things may appear well  nigh impossible. 

As children of the Highest, we are co-creators with God and young Gods  in the making. Every characteristic and power that is in God is also in  us. Becoming aware of these things opens our inner doors wide to taking  charge of ourselves and our lives. This knowledge lays the tool in  everybody’s hands for positively and constructively influencing the flow  of our destiny. It can be done by praying for what we think we need or  desire, be it for our own personal development and healing or that of  the people around us. Ultimately this can be extended to the whole of  the human race and our world. 

The most effective prayers are based on the realisation that in order to  create or change something, anything, the first step towards achieving  our aim is putting it forward as a clear idea, a concept and/or a vision  of that which we wish to bring into being. We need to have a clear and  concise awareness of what we are going to ask for. And when we do, the  receiver/transmitter station of our earthly mind should be fully  focussed on connecting with the frequencies of the Source’s Universal  intelligence. 

All human beings without exception have been created so that during  their earthly lifetimes they should keep growing in wisdom and  understanding. As each one can do this only through their own  experiences, no-one can live our lives for us. Through this, with the  passing of time, spiritually we slowly but surely evolve into  responsible adult beings who are capable of thinking for themselves,  willing to practise self-discipline and self-mastery, and who know how  to give and receive love wisely. Although this is often hard to believe,  at all times we are walking the path we ourselves chose before entering  into our present lifetime. It was done hand in hand with the wise ones  in charge of us, for they are familiar with everyone’s past, present and  future. Every part of it has been outlined in the great book of life at  the moment of our conception in the womb of the Great Mother. 

The wise ones know exactly where during our next lifetime we shall find  further experiences of a consciousness expanding nature that help our  spiritual development to progress. In the course of each subsequent  earthly sojourn God’s sacred wisdom and truth is brought ever closer to  the conscious awareness of our small earthly selves. And just like the  accomplishments of our children delight us in earthly life, it pleases  the Great Father/Mother when another one of Its children of the Earth at  long last develops the ability to think and behave in responsible,  positive and constructive ways in all situations and encounters. 

When one finally learns about the Great White Spirit, the Source of our  being, and begins to understand the way it works throughout the whole of  Creation and the role it plays in every human life, it becomes easy to  truly love and respect it as the highest authority in the whole of  Creation. It is then no longer hard to see that we and our world have  always rested safely in Its splendour with its loving care and  protection for all Its creatures, and forever will do so. Knowing these  things the will of our small earthly self has no problem with  surrendering itself and its desires to the will of the Highest. 

Now we can see for ourselves that it could never have been Jesus as the  lamb of God who would one day wipe away our own and all of humankind’s  sins of the world. We alone can play this part, everybody for  themselves. We have to become the lamb God and the more we do this and  surrender our whole being, the more the sins, i.e. the drives and urges  of our small self fade into the background of our consciousness. They  gradually lose their hold on us, dying and breathing their last until  one fine day they have gone from us for good. 

The image of the emaciated corps of Jesus on the cross is a symbolism  for this lower part of our being. The cross is the oldest symbol for  Earth life known to humankind. And for a long time all human beings  remain nailed to this cross, but eventually our true nature and origin  dawns on us. As the scales fall from our eyes, our hopes and aspirations  begin to reach for higher ideals. We dream of a world that is at peace,  where all live together in harmony and with goodwill for each other.  When we do our best to make a contribution to such a world, our Christ  nature grows and expands.

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 20, 2019)

_*The Power Of Prayer - *_*P*_*art Two
*_
_*




*_
​In  the fullness of time each one of us will be able to safely lift  ourselves and those around us above the vale of misery and tears of  Earth life, with its boarded up horizons and its narrow field of vision.  We are here to learn to fly on the wings of the spiritual wisdom and  truth that is waiting to come to every heart and soul directly from the  Source, through the intervention of everyone’s own inner guidance, the  living God within. Every one of us in their own right eventually reaches  the developmental point when our own life’s experiences have taught us  that all our true needs will always be met, without us having to ask for  anything.

The only thing we then want to do is lifting our  siblings in the family of humankind and our whole world and everything  that shares it with us, on the spiritual wings we have grown through the  knowledge we have found along the pathway of our life, into the  radiance of the Christ Star in the heartmind of God, praying for  forgiveness and that healing and peace may come to all of us at last.

The  Lord’s Prayer of the Jesus legend is one of the finest examples of how  we should ideally pray. Not just something to be said over and over  again without thoughts or feelings, like some kind of a prayer mill, but  focussed and with our minds fully on the one we are communicating with.  When the Jesus story was given to our world we were not yet to know  that the figure of the man on the cross was but a legend and a symbolism  for the many initiations each one of us has to undergo in the course of  their earthly education.

For all awakened ones the time has come  for praying with a deep inner conviction that our words are not only  heard, but that they have the power to perform miracles, whenever one is  genuinely required. Possibilities are opening for those who know the  right way of projecting their thoughts and wishes into the Universe.  Wise ones bear in mind that on the inner level of life all is one and  there is no separation between anything, and that although each prayer  comes from one of us personally, it is also part of and affects the  collective consciousness of our race, as well as the whole of Creation.

As  far as it is practicable and possible, the Universe has always allowed  each one of us to manifest whatever our heart truly desires. But, now  that we are growing into spiritual adulthood, we need to come to terms  with the Universal laws – God’s laws. They decree that everything must  return to its source, including every one of our thoughts, words and  actions. Each one inevitably has to eventually find its way back to us.  As touched upon earlier, that’s why we need to be extra careful when we  desire something. Should we fail to choose wisely, there is every  likelihood that the Universal Force decides to teach us the glorious  lesson of being more cautious in future by manifesting the object(s) of  our desire in unpleasant and unwanted ways.

Here are some suggestions about how to pray the right way:

1.     Have a clear idea of what you are going to pray for. When you are  ready, set aside a period of quiet time. Prepare your body by being  still and making yourself comfortable.

2.    Let go of all other  thoughts and concerns and tell your conscious mind to give you a break.  Ask your Highest Self, the living God within, for its guidance and  protection and to show you how to make wise decisions and requests only.  Then call upon the Angels to draw close and show you how to proceed.

3.     Visualise the object, event, desire, healing, better relationship,  whatever it is you truly want, clearly and picture it as if it already  existed in the realities of Earth life. Let no negative thoughts go with  this visualisation – you have to believe and accept that what you are  asking for is really necessary for your spiritual development and that  of our world.

4.    When you have made the connection and put  your request forward, go about your life as usual and rest safely in the  knowledge that the necessary changes will soon appear in your life.

5.     Realise that if what you have prayed for is inappropriate for you or  for those on whose behalf you are asking, it will be modified by the  Angels into something that will benefit the recipient. In other words,  you cannot place a curse or a bad wish onto someone when connecting with  the Source of our being. Should anyone try to do it all the same, the  request will be changed into something that is helpful for the  recipient. Wise ones take great care not to do anything disparaging and  hurtful to anyone because they know that this would inevitably rebound  on them.

6.    When praying for healing, instead of asking for it  in selfish ways, wise ones ask that it should be for the highest good  and the greatest joy of all, and for the blessing and healing of our  whole world. This they do because they know that what is done for one is  done for all. Therefore, when their world is healing, they are healing  with it.

7.    The Universe knows all our true needs and is ready  to fulfil them at any given time. At the end of your prayer acknowledge  the power and wisdom of the Highest with something like: ‘May my wish  be granted only if it serves Thy great plan of life and my predestined  pathway within it. Thy will, Great Spirit, not mine be done, on Earth as  it is in Heaven.’

8.    Thank our Creator, in whatever form you  worship Him/Her, and the Angels who are serving around the throne of  God, the Christ circle, for providing that which you need and that it  may be forthcoming in ways that you cannot imagine with your limited  earthly field of vision.

The Jesus legend tells us in St. John  14:6: ‘I am the way, the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father  except through me.’ To this day many believe that he was a historical  figure, who once walked in our midst and who one day will reappear in  our world to save and redeem those who are following him, while  according to the church’s creeds, all non-believers will go to hellfire  and eternal damnation. Wise ones know that the esoteric meaning behind  the surface words of above quote is NOT that the only ones who can get  to the Father – whichever way the Bible interprets this concept – are  those who believe in the existence of Jesus and flock to Christianity’s  churches to declare their following for him.

The only way of  getting in touch with and becoming one again with the Great  Father/Mother of all life and their only born son, the Universal Christ,  for all human souls on the Earth plane is by bringing forth and  developing their own Christ consciousness. For a long time it slumbers  in seed form in every heart, but eventually each one of us reaches the  evolutionary point when we are ready for leaving literalism behind. The  more we become aware of our true nature and origin, the easier it  becomes to recognise the esoteric truths that are hiding behind the  story of the Master’s life and death.

Believing that every word  of this tale is true and should be understood literally never could  assist anyone with progressing on the evolutionary spiral of life. Quite  the opposite is true! Convictions of this nature have for a long  provided a highly effective barrier against humankind’s conscious  reunion with God. It has been the Piscean Age’s instrument for keeping  us away from prematurely attempting to reconnect with our Source, as  this has been predestined to take place during the Aquarian Age and that  for ever increasing numbers of us.

In our communications with  the highest levels of life there is no need to be afraid of anything.  Our Creator and the Angels surrounding His/Her throne are all love. And  because we are part of God, whether we are as yet aware of this or not,  at all times each one of us has always been enfolded and nurtured by the  love of God’s heart, from which our spirit once emerged. As soon as we  start looking for God everywhere and especially in the people around us,  in whom the God part is often difficult to see, with the right kind of  approach by us it may be possible to kindle their inner light and love,  so that the living God within them becomes more visible.

The  following is the essence of ‘The Healing Power Of Love’ from the White  Eagle publication ‘The Still Voice’. This excellent little book contains  many ideas for attuning ourselves meditatively to the Highest: ‘There  are many methods of healing but only one true source from which all  healing flows and that is the Divine love, the foundation and origin of  all life. At the head of the healing ray is the Christ Spirit in the  form of the Christ Star. It is the Greatest Light and the Highest Star  of the whole of Creation, whose Light comes to all who truly call. No  request for Its help goes unanswered, because true prayers set up a  vibration in human souls that goes from their hearts straight to the  Source of their being. And if you are seeking healing, the ministering  Angels take you where you need to be.

‘Pure and true prayer comes  from anyone who humbly kneels before our Creator on the highest levels  of life. This needs to be done in total surrender of your will to the  will of God. Asking for Its guidance and protection, pray: ‘Thy will be  done on the Earth as it is in Heaven. Thy will be done in my physical  body. Thy will be done in my whole being.’ There is no need to hesitate,  as God’s will is always for something good. Rest assured that it is  God’s will that the body of each one of His/Her children of the Earth  should be healthy and holy, i.e. whole with all parts integrated and  functioning harmoniously as one, so that the beauty and splendour of  your earthly existence can be enjoyed instead of suffering from its  miseries and tears.

‘We, your Masters and guides in the spirit  world pray that your hearts and minds may be filled with the love and  wisdom of the Great Mother, who is guiding you into the state of being  that is right for you now.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Lord’s Prayer – A Healing Mantra For The New Age’
•    ‘Creating Abundance’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Winston (Feb 21, 2019)

We have a new on-base bus driver.  The drivers get to choose what music plays on the bus radio.  Our new driver plays gospel.  

It's been a few days, but I worry that someone will complain, and flog the dead horse with the "Separation of Church and State" bludgeon.  
The music is pleasant, kind of Southern Baptist in tone.  Why can't people just accept others spirituality?  It's not proselytism, it's music that says nice things about God. No one complains when AC/DC or Motley Crue speak well of the Devil.  
I hope I'm wrong, but it seems so many people are insecure in their secularism, that they can't allow one iota of faith in the public space.
Some soothing music that praises God will not turn our nation into Gilead.   

Thanks for sharing your views of Faith with us, Aquarius.


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 22, 2019)

Winston said:


> . . . Thanks for sharing your views of Faith with us, Aquarius.



And thank you for telling us a bit about where you stand, Winston.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 25, 2019)

_*Light Up Our*__* World*_

_*





*_
Healers are beacons of light.
As still flames they hold our world in peace and light,
Lifting it into the heartmind of God.
Be that light.

Each time we pray for someone, 
We light a candle within
And project our loving thoughts 
Into the Universe.

We thus create seeds of light
That touch down somewhere and germinate.
These seeds have grown in our heart,
Our very own centre of light.

With every prayer and loving thought
That is sent anywhere
Our light grows more powerful,
Until eventually we have evolved into
A blazing Star in its own right.

*Affirmation
*Hand in hand with God and the Angels I am filling
Every cell and atom of our world with golden healing light.
In perfect and natural ways it restores, regenerates and heals
Everything that is in need of it,
Including all parts of my whole being.
Miracle now follows miracle
And wonderful happenings shall never cease.
​We are told in the Jesus legend St. John  14:12: ‘Whoever believes in me, those works which I have done he will  also do, and he will do greater works than these, because I am going to  the presence of my Father.’ These words reveal to us how every one of us  eventually has to do their share of healing our whole world. This  process has been taking place for quite some time by now and that is the  greatest miracle that has ever taken place on the Earth plane. When we  behave in increasingly peaceful ways and make an effort to think kind  and loving thoughts only, we are making a valuable contribution towards  bringing our new and peaceful world into being. 

With the help and will of God and the Angels all things are possible and  mountains of false beliefs, prejudices and superstitions can and will  be removed. In the course of our long evolution huge amounts of these  things have accumulated in the consciousness of our race and our world.  The best news of all is that through the spiritual knowledge that is now  coming our way ever more powerfully, more and more of them are  dissolving. And should anyone ask you: ‘By whom shall humankind’s most  treasured and ancient dream of a harmonious and peaceful world be  brought about?’ tell them: ‘By none other than the likes of you and me.’

The Angels and Masters on the highest levels of life are ever seeking  channels through which they can pour their light in the form of advanced  spiritual wisdom and knowledge into the consciousness of our race.  Therefore, let’s not allow the more earthly vibrations to hold us in  bondage, but make every effort to get in touch with the highest aspects  of our own nature and project them into our world. Once we have  connected with the power of the Angels and Masters, with the passing of  time we will not only hear their spoken words, but also perceive the  inner ones that are constantly traversing the ethers, trying to find  openings for flowing into the individual and collective consciousness of  our world.

Developing this skill requires regular daily practise through quiet  reflections and meditations. It does not mean setting ourselves apart  from the daily events of life around us. It’s more a case of gradually  becoming conscious during our own earthly activities of an all-pervading  spiritual force that is constantly growing more forceful into us and  our life. Aspiring healers and lightbringers show their willingness to  act as channels through which the blessing and healing energies of the  Highest can flow into our world, by opening open their consciousness and  tuning the receiver/transmitter station of their earthly minds into the  frequencies of the higher and highest levels of life. Rays of light are  immediately concentrated upon anyone who becomes available.

The wisdom of our inner teacher or  intuition is our higher mind working at guiding us, its earthly  counterpart, to the truth. Walking the path of intuition is the only  reliable and safe way of conducting our existence in physicality,  because it will never lead us astray. Even though many cosmic mysteries  may for a long time remain inexplicable to our intellect. Only when the  Great Mother’s ray of pure love and wisdom enters our being can we begin  to comprehend these mysteries. But as we may still be a long way from  understanding them completely, whenever thoughts of this nature enter  our field of vision, it’s a good idea to store and keep them for future  consideration.

The essence of a teaching of the White Eagle group of spirit guides that  came to me through the Lodge in the year 2007: ‘In every one of your  thoughts, words and actions do your share of blessing and healing our  world by prayerfully striking the heavenly chord of love. Whenever you  do this, you will be able to sense the closeness of the Angels and  Masters, friends and helpers in the world of light, who are working with  you. All healers are known to them and under God’s command you are  being used as channels of healing. This means that the white ether,  God’s white magic, is flowing through you and you are acting as one of  God’s instruments. Always be true to your real nature and the I AM, the  Christ Spirit or living God within you. Whenever you sound the true note  of your spirit and soul, pure spirit rays and vibrations are released  from your loving heart.’
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Letting Our Inner Light Shine’

From‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *


​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 6, 2019)

_*On The Soul Level We Are All Christians
*_
_*




*_
​The  logical, analytical and rationalising mind of the small earthly self,  with all its cleverness, crafty ideas and ingenious ways is a tool, a  wonderful one but nonetheless a mere instrument. But, no matter how  learned ours may have become in the long course of our evolution, for  educational reasons for a vast part of it our small self had to remain  ignorant of the fact that the essence of our being is spirit and a soul.  For a long time the small earthly self is unaware of their presence and  merely carries them around within the bowl of its being. Having to be a  follower of Jesus to be called a Christian fails to take into account  that every human being carries within the core of its own being a spark  of the Divine great light, the Universal Christ. Therefore, independent  of how elevated or low anyone may presently be ranking on the social  ladder of earthly life, by definition each one of us underneath our  skins on the soul level, is a Christian.

The soul is a vast  storehouse of the memories of all lifetimes, including those of its  beginning and the place it has come from. It also knows its long-term  destiny of being reunited with its Source. We are all programmed to  carry, within the deepest innermost recesses of our soul, the memory of  the oneness with God from whose heart we once emerged. The Universal  laws ensure that every soul eventually returns safely into this state.  No matter how hard we may ever be struggling on the outermost plane of  life in physicality, on the inner level we shall never leave the oneness  with the source of our being. Independent of what faith or belief  system anyone may follow, on the soul level and at heart we are all  Gnostics, by definition someone who has gained knowledge of God from  their own experiences. On the inner level agnostics or atheists simply  do not exist.

As pointed out in other parts of my jottings, it  has never been my intention to destroy any of the ladders on which many  of my spiritual siblings to this day are climbing. This is because I  know that in the natural course of events each one of us eventually  re-awakens to their true identity and gains their own access to God’s  wisdom and truth. And the further we proceed into the Aquarian Age, the  more this is happening everywhere. The natural consequence of this will  be that all existing religions of our world will no longer be required  because they have served their purpose and become obsolete.

I  cannot see why the fact that the Jesus story is but a myth and a legend  should cause major problems for any devout Christian, who is capable of  believing in the power of God and the Angels, who are the inspiration  behind the Jesus story. From the moment it was written, it never even  tried to falsify the esoteric truths that have always been hiding behind  its surface words. In my view, the only thing that has ever been amiss  with the Jesus story has been to take the metaphors and symbolisms  contained in its teachings literally, instead of interpreting them  allegorically.

Be that as it may, from the moment of leaving the  conscious oneness with God, all human souls are yearning for their true  home. Throughout all lifetimes they are trying to draw their earthly  self back to where its soul and spirit rightfully belong. In the end,  even the last one of us will have grown into a wise one goes down on  their knees to give thanks and praise for their salvation and  redemption. At that stage of our development, we no longer have any  difficulties grasping that nobody could ever do this for us and that,  under the guidance and protection of God and the Angels, we are the only  ones who can bring it about.

Even though our soul may still be  clothed in matter, filled with wonder and admiration we kneel before our  Creator’s throne and join the worship of the Angels. With them we kneel  in adoration before the magnificence, omniscience, the great wisdom and  love of the mind of the One, the Universal intelligence, our true and  truly beloved Father/Mother.
May God and the Angels of Healing and Peace be with all of us,
especially those who cannot yet understand
the message of healing and peace for us and our world,
which my writings have always hoped to bring.

God bless each one of you.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’

 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 6, 2019)

No matter what structure the hands of man may build; what soaring cathedrals, what palatial mosques; nothing compares to the arching sky, the sheltering arms of mountains wrapped about the valleys, lakes and streams glittering like jewels...

I've spent my life searching for God, hungering for the kind of relationship that Adam and Eve or Enoch had with God. I've been to a any number of churches and heard all manner of teachings about the nature of God, how to worship, how to pray, and on and on. At the end of all of it, the only place I've ever known God, was in my own heart; in that quiet voice within.

I've often thought that someday, I would find a place on some remote mountainside, and there, I would clear a small piece of land, and with an axe and my bare hands, I would build a small chapel of stone, wood, and earth. Oh, it would be a rough thing. It's likely that no corner would be square, no wall would be plumb, but it would be honest and unpretentious.

And when it was completed, I would still go outdoors to pray and worship. So what would be the point of building such a thing?  The very act of building the thing itself would be an act of devotion, of prayer, a meditation in motion, an act of worship;  it would be love made visible, tangible, and physical. The building of it would be the point, rather than its completion.

And I know that every stone I set, every log I notched, every word of prayer, every bit of love that I put into it, would be God's own message of love back to me.


----------



## CyberWar (Mar 7, 2019)

I've always said that it's not God I have a problem with, but his fan clubs.

We are but insignificant mortals trapped on one tiny grain of sand drifting in a sea vast beyond our comprehension. I find there is no greater arrogance and hubris than to proclaim that a being capable of creating an entire universe would even acknowledge us, let alone care for our adulations and prayers. Anyone claiming that his chosen path, and his alone, will lead to invoking divine favour in this life and thereafter is quite obviously a fraud, merely a mortal seeking out to control other mortals and enrich himself at the expense of the gullible.

I find people who pray for divine favour and intervention to be fools. Even greater fools are those who deny themselves every earthly joy and pleasure in a false sense of guilt and hope to please the Divine, or worse yet, also seek to deny it to others to "save" them from the fires of an imagined Hell. The Creator has already given us more than anyone could ever ask for - two hands, two legs, a mind capable of reason to use them, and an entire world of our own to make into either Heaven or Hell with our own hands. To pray and perform silly rituals and penances in hopes for more rather than putting these great gifts to good use is, I think, in itself blasphemy against God.

Many might look towards holy books for guidance, but I only see them dripping poisonous filth and lies concocted by mortals to enslave other mortals, a tree having more Divine in it than the holy book made from it. The "word of God" has over the millenia been used to excuse just about every crime, atrocity and depravity that the darkest corners of human mind can conceive, and is being used to that end still. Behind almost every lingering ill of this world there is bound to be the robe of a clergyman.

So should one abandon all efforts to seek spiritual enlightenment as futile then? Quite the contrary - interest in spiritual matters is a commendable thing, it is just that most seek spiritual guidance in all the wrong places, places that have as much to do with Divine as a coal power plant with an environmentalist cause. If you wanted to bring your elderly father a glass of water, you would just go and do it rather than ask your neighbor how to best bring a glass of water to your father, would you not? Especially so if your neighbor had his own father and his own, different glass of water. The only person that can meaningfully answer questions of spiritual importance is you - not some long-dead self-declared prophet and his scriptures attributed to God, not some fraud claiming to act on behalf of God with that scripture as his guidebook, but you and you alone. For even if there is truth in the answers found by another, they would be of little significance to you - for it was his father and his glass of water, while your father still waits for his glass upstairs.

I believe there's an inextricable link between spiritual development and the quest for knowledge. Seeking out understanding of the marvels of the natural world and broader Universe surely ought to fill one with more awe towards the Creator than narrow-minded religious dogma. Do not believe - know, and if you don't know - discover and learn. Of all the creatures of your homeworld, you alone have been bestowed with that power. If honouring your Creator is what you seek, then put his gifts to their purpose.


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 7, 2019)

_*When Will The Kingdom Come?
*_





​The  Universal Christ is the only born Son/Daughter of the Great  Father/Mother of all life. Throughout the ages, for many thousands of  years, S/He has been communicating with us. The Angels and Masters  around God’s throne, the Christ circle, are in charge of the great plan  of life and its executors. In their wisdom they decided that the most  loving way of gradually increasing humankind’s understanding of its true  nature, the spiritual background of its existence and its special  relationship with its Creator would be through myths and legends.  The  higher esoteric meaning of their symbolisms and metaphors should for a  long time remain hidden behind their surface words, until the time was  right to reveal the truth.

With the help of a new tale the Angels  and Masters brought us from time to time, slowly but surely they guided  our world into discovering ever more of God’s sacred wisdom and truth.  This continued until, with the coming of the Aquarian Age, the energies  were right and sufficient numbers of us had evolved into spiritual  adulthood and therefore are able not only to grasp the meaning of what  is on offer from the Highest Forces of life, but also make good use it.  More about this in a moment.

Everything in the whole of Creation  is of God, was created by and belongs to God. This applies to the dark  aspects of life as well as the light ones and nothing is beyond the  power or reach of the Divine forces of life. Darkness and all it  contains is the low and unevolved state of things, people and their  countries. And each time one of us reaches for that which is good, right  and beautiful in us and our world, means taking an active part in the  evolutionary progress of God’s Creation. Even the smallest move in that  direction represents a valuable contribution towards absorbing the  darkness of our world and helping it to move forwards and upwards on the  evolutionary spiral of light into the radiance of knowledge, wisdom and  truth.

Light is eternal, but the nature of darkness and evil is  transient. This is because the purpose of light is to forever re-create,  whereas darkness and evil’s is to destroy. They are the starting point  of creation and from the moment anything has been created, the  evolutionary processes of the Universe incessantly move it forwards and  upwards on the spiral of life. As a result everything that once started  off on the lowest and darkest point, with the passing of time – in the  case of humankind many lifetimes – winds up as one of the most beautiful  and perfect creations that had its origin in the Divine mind. Clearly,  there is only one principle that is eternal and that is the one of light  and good, of God. And that is the direction in which all of us –  whether we are as yet aware of it or not – have always been moving,  individually and collectively. Throughout the whole of Creation the two  aspects of positive and negative are constantly at work, but the  negative is ever subject to the positive and is eventually absorbed into  it.

The Creation story tells us that God said: ‘Let there be  light!’ This was meant in two different ways. From the light and warmth  of the sacred fire of the Christ Star all other Suns and everything else  that exists anywhere is made and constantly maintained. Without it  there would be no life. But, light also means wisdom and knowledge and  that can only be gained through exploring and getting to know whatever  comes our way. The light we find in this way transmutes the darkness of  not knowing and ignorance into the light of knowing and understanding.

There  are as many names for the Great Light of the holy Trinity of the Great  Father/Mother of all life and its offspring, their only born  Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, as there ever have been religions  and philosophies in our world. Each one of us is a tiny spark of the  Christ Spirit, the Highest Star and Greatest Light, who has always been  communicating with us and our world in the form of parables and  allegories contained in various myths and legends. The latest one of  them was the Jesus legend at the beginning of the Piscean Age, which  lasted from about 300 BC – 1900 AD. The Jesus story represented another  page of the great book of myths and legends. Through them the Angels of  the Christ Circle have always been trying to bring our race closer to  the eventual discovery of God’s true nature and our own, as well as  humankind’s special relationship with the Divine. The great plan of life  provided that this should only be revealed to our world when the  Aquarian Age, from approx. 1900 AD – 4,100 AD, had been reached.

The  Age of Aquarius is the age of truth and knowledge in which Divine  wisdom and truth will flow ever more strongly direct from the highest  levels of life into all human hearts that are ready to receive it. This  age was the time for revealing that the Jesus story was written as an  allegory of humankind’s Christ nature and the various initiations every  human soul with the passing of time has to experience. For as long as we  perceive Jesus as a historical figure and believe that every word of  the tale surrounding his life is true, we are projecting our own higher  Christ nature onto a force outside of us. But once we have reached a  sufficiently high level of spiritual awareness, we need to take  possession of this aspect of our being. The time then has come for us to  endeavour to develop it by conducting our life along the lines  described by the Jesus legend. Without this it would be impossible to  bring forth our own inner light and letting it shine freely, thus doing  our share of absorbing ever more of our world’s darkness of ignorance.

Hiding  that the Jesus story should not be understood literally and that every  one of its surface words most certainly is not true, fulfilled a wise  higher purpose. The true esoteric meaning behind them had to remain  hidden from public view and knowledge, until the time was right for  revealing that each one of us is a spark of the Universal Christ’s  light. In keeping with the great plan of life, the predestined time for  this event would be when the energies were right and that had to wait  until the Age of Aquarius. That’s when we would discover to our  astonishment that each one of us is a young God in the making, who in  the fullness of time is going to evolve into Christed ones, a star and a  light of great radiance, each in its own right. Now that we are  penetrating ever more deeply into this age, ever more of us are growing  into spiritual adulthood and are mature enough to accept the duties and  responsibilities such a high and holy destiny entails.

Bearing in  mind that each one of us is a child of the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life and their only born Son/Daughter, the  Universal Christ, I believe that by definition we are all Christians.  Irrespective of how far any one of us thus far has travelled on their  evolutionary pathway, the true Kingdom of God has always been hiding in  everyone’s own heart and soul. And it does not matter one iota which  faith we have followed during our present lifetime or previous ones, or  whether or not we ever set foot inside any place of worship during our  present earthly sojourn, the Divine within us entitles us to be called a  Christian – if we so wish.

The Jesus legend in the gospel of St.  Thomas 113 tells us: ‘His disciples said to Jesus: ‘When will the  Kingdom come?’ He replied: ‘It will not come by watching for it. It will  not be said: ‘Look, here!’ or ‘Look, there!’ Rather, the Father’s  Kingdom is spread out upon the Earth, but people don’t see it.’ God’s  Kingdom is the whole Earth and everything it contains, but for a long  time we were unable to peer beyond the ends of our noses and perceive  it. It does not seem to have helped a great deal that the New  Testament’s St. Luke 17:20-21 points out: ‘When some of the Pharisees  asked Jesus when the kingdom of God would come, he answered: ‘The  Kingdom of God does not come by observation. Neither will they say:  ‘Behold it is there!’ For behold, the kingdom of God is within you.’

So,  where is the kingdom? Every heart and soul contains, although in the  beginning only in seed form, a spark of the Divine that is all loving  and all good and belongs to the highest realms of life. God’s kingdom  quite literally is everywhere because all life is permeated by the  Divine life force. Therefore, unbeknown to humankind for a very long  time, life on all its levels and every aspect of it is sacred and holy.

The  Jesus legend in St. Matthew 6:22-23 tells us: ‘The light of the body is  the eye. If therefore thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full  of light. But if thine eye be evil, thy whole body shall be full of  darkness. If therefore the light that is in thee be darkness, how great  is that darkness.’ Our eye has become single when our whole being has  surrendered itself and we have been healed together with our Highest  Self. We then have become a Christed one with single vision that looks  at every aspect of Creation from the perspective of its spiritual  background. At this stage our mind is permanently tuned into the  Universal mind and it reveals to us more and more of the higher aspects  of life. When we listen to and follow the promptings of our higher  nature alone, the drives and urges of our lower earthly desire nature  are absorbed into its light and fade from our consciousness.

The  deeper we penetrate into the mysteries of the spiritual backdrop of life  and begin to think, act and move around in this space, the more  everything becomes so obvious, simple and straight forward that we find  it increasingly hard to understand why for so long this aspect of life  had to remain a closed book for us. It fills us with sadness that it has  to be that way for so many to this day, when such a lot of wonderful  and exciting things are waiting to be discovered by all of us.

The  Angels of the Christ Circle, the throne of God, two thousand years ago  gave us the legend of the Master Jesus to show our race how each one of  us in the end will evolve into a spiritual Master. A Master is someone  who is in control of every aspect of their being. The tale is a  demonstration of the wonders and miracles that will also be worked  through us, once our energies are right for it. The words of all  spiritual teachings our world has ever known, including those of the  Bhagavad Gita and the Bible, to name but two, were never intended to be  carved in stone and unchangeable. Naturally, this also applies to the  teachings of the White Eagle group of guides.

The understanding  of spiritual wisdom and truth is a constantly expanding and evolving  dynamic force that is keeping pace with the evolution of the rest of  God’s creation. Any spiritual teachings render themselves obsolete and  die a natural death if they resist the waves of persistently incoming  fresh knowledge of the esoteric wisdom that has been hiding behind the  surface words of all our world’s sacred texts, since the beginnings of  our race’s earthly existence. Having served their usefulness, teachings  that refuse to go with the flow, adapt and enlarge, with the passing of  time quietly fade away until they have been forgotten. It has been  happening throughout the ages that old and outdated teachings were  gradually replaced by more advanced ones.

Last but not least, to  paraphrase St. John 7:16 acknowledging the Angels working in the  spiritual background of life: ‘The teachings I am bringing you are not  my own. They come from the One and His/Her messengers who sent me.’ This  same source is waiting to be called upon by each and every one of us,  in due course.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 7, 2019)

'Lo, I am always with you,' means that when you look for God, God is in the look of your eyes, nearer to you than yourself or things that have happened to you."
-Jelaluddin Rumi (tr. by Coleman Barks, from the poem, "Be Melting Snow," the book, "The Essential Rumi")


I bought a copy of Mother Teresa's, "Meditations From a Simple Path," and read the words on an otherwise blank page, "God is IN LOVE with you!" Later, when I went to search for that page, it was not to be found in that book. Mystifying...

I thought, "God is IN LOVE with me!" I will write love letters to God, as though I were writing to a distant lover, only to realize that every word that wrote, would be God's own words of love to me! I can't begin to describe the utterly wonderful, completely disarming sense of helplessness in that moment...  Truly, it bent my entire state of consciousness! In a GOOD WAY!


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 8, 2019)

_*No Regrets
*_
​ _*




*_​ Even if earthly lifetimes last one hundred years,
They’re too short for spending them regretting things,
So love the people who treat you right
And leave behind the ones who don’t. 
Never forget that everything in this life 
Is of a temporary nature and
Never more than a passing phase.

Everything that happens is only there
For teaching us some kind of a lesson and
Whenever life offers us a second chance,
Let’s grab it with both hands and 
Do our best to create something of value from it.

Nobody promised Earth life would be easy.
But when in future something changes 
Our life profoundly,
Let’s go with the flow and allow things to happen,
Resting safely in the knowledge that, 
As long as we grow and learn something 
From every one of them, 
Our earthly stay will not have been
A wasted one.

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## chidiwhite (Mar 8, 2019)

Nice work! I love this. Please keep it up


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 11, 2019)

_*Establishing God’s Kingdom On Earth
*_
_*




*_
​The  following is the essence of a message from the White Eagle group of  spirit guides on the theme of surrender. It appeared in one of the  Reader’s Letters of Stella Polaris August/September 2017: ‘For doing  your share of establishing God’s kingdom on the Earth, your small  earthly self freely and willingly needs to surrender * its whole being  to the Highest Forces of life. This does not mean entering into a state  of apathy. On the contrary, it consists of the willingness to stand up  and be counted as one of the healers and lightbringers of your world  whose consciousness is rooted in the strong inner certainty that all  life rests safely in the hands of God and the Angels. Irrespective of  what may still have to happen on the Earth plane, you not merely believe  but know with utter conviction that everything will work out well in  the end. The main requirements for this pathway are conducting your life  in healthy and wholesome ways, and learning to control your emotions  and the stilling of your earthly mind.

‘The best way of dealing  with and overcoming that which is evil in your world is by spreading the  spiritual knowledge and wisdom we are bringing you. This needs to  continue until the last person on Earth has become aware of God’s true  nature and their own, and the working of the Universal laws and how it  affects all lifeforms throughout the whole of Creation. Encourage those  with whom you are sharing your knowledge that they do the same with what  they are receiving and that with as many people as possible. Without  making a contribution towards dissolving that which is bad, evil and  ugly in your world in the light of God’s sacred wisdom and truth, your  efforts could never amount to more than a mere scratching of the surface  of removing the evil that is caused by people’s ignorance * of their  true nature and the higher purpose of why they are on the Earth.

‘When  you share your spiritual knowledge with as many as possible, you are  making a very real and valid contribution to the process of evolution  and growth that constantly seeks to remove bad conditions and replace  them with good, right and beautiful ones. Aspiring healers and  lightbringers need to add their own insights that come to them  intuitively from their inner teacher to the information received from us  and other trustworthy sources. Through this humankind’s store of God’s  wisdom and truth on the Earth will constantly be increasing. And when  everybody does their share of distributing God’s light that is thus  received, it will not take long until the last remnants of the darkness  of earthly ignorance have been absorbed into it.

‘Please, dear  Friends, do not think of any spiritual writings as set in concrete to  last forever. This includes the sacred texts of the religions of your  world and any teachings that were given by us earlier. Spiritual  knowledge is always meant to be enlarged and enhanced by the fresh  revelations that are reaching you and your world from the Angels and us.  We spirit guides and helpers are merely the servants of those on the  higher and highest levels of life. We are their channels of  communication, the same as you are, and we can only pass onto you  whatever they are giving us.

‘Generously share the knowledge that  comes to you with anyone who is receptive for it in the circle of your  family and friends around your world. Ask them to share with those  around them, so that they too can spread the news that all is well with  your world and that many good things are in store for anyone who  willingly contributes to the movement that takes all of you ever closer  to the new golden age * of peace and prosperity on the Earth.

‘Refuse  to worry about souls who are too young and inexperienced to understand,  for in due course they will be removed from earthly life. They will be  spending their future lifetimes on a much younger planet *, where their  spiritual development will continue there. Through this they will be  assisting their new home planet with its evolution, the same as you have  been doing with Mother Earth for a very long time indeed. Having  received their initial training as human beings there, the young ones  will take their earthly personalities and the Karma they have created  thus far with them.’
* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Cleansing Human Consciousness’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’
•    ‘Ignorance – The Cause Of All Evil’
•    ‘They Will Rise From Their Graves’
•    ‘Colonising A New Planet’

 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 12, 2019)

_*Uranus – Planet Of Rebellion*_​​ 




​ Uranus is the seventh planet from the  Sun, which was discovered by William Herschel in 1781. This is  significant because around that time the pace of revolutions and  rebellions was beginning to speed up. Although humankind was not yet  aware of the planet’s existence, obviously it has been there all along.  Until fairly recently, its influence has been restricted to humankind’s  inner planes of consciousness. Before anything can manifest itself in  earthly life, it has to be created and exist on it inner level. The  discovery of Uranus was a signal that we and our world were being  prepared for receiving increasing amounts of the Great Mother’s wisdom  and truth. Naturally, on the inner plane of life She never left us. The  energies were to be right for starting to give them more expression in  the outer world, hence the need for the evolutionary pace of our world  to speed up and with it that of revolution. And that’s why in keeping  with God’s great plan of life it came about.

Uranus spins on its  axis from East to West. Thus it moves in the opposite direction to the  other planets, except Venus and possibly Pluto. As Uranus is the planet  of rebellion, revolution, and ingenuity, spiritually this certainly  makes sense. Those who are strongly and positively influenced by its  energy can be delightfully different from others. They are the  eccentrics of our world, full to the brim with brilliant and original  ideas. Those who work on the downside can be rebels without a cause,  disruptive and a trial for everyone around. Just like the planet, they  need to move in their own deliberate fashion. Which way this shows on  the outside, depends on the type of behaviour we choose.

Uranus  symbolises the Will of God. Imperceptibly and over many lifetimes, it  draws us back onto itself, the Source of all being, including ours.  Uranus is the liberator. Its energy reflects the sudden and drastic  changes that come into everybody’s life at certain times. They are known  by some as acts of God, and looked at as if they were something  menacing. In truth, they always come for good purpose, namely to set us  free from restricting habits, people and places who are no longer  beneficial to our spiritual progress. Its effects can be devastating,  and the benefits can only ever be seen in retrospect.

It seems to  me of significance that Venus and Pluto also move in the opposite  direction to the other planets. Pluto was the mythological God of the  underworld, whereas astrologically he stands for our subconscious. Both  planets are symbols of the power of the love aspect of God that is  guiding us home through the inner world of our feelings, the  subconscious, where we all have a direct connection with our Creator.  Venus is the symbol of the loving and harmonising aspect of the Divine.  By our own free choices, each one of us will eventually consciously  surrender to its energies. We shall do so because we recognise that this  is indeed what we have been striving for all along. By that time, we  shall have purified our energies so much that we can fully merge with  the One again.

When one looks at the history of humankind with  one’s nose too close to the canvas, it appears as if it had been nothing  but one gigantic catalogue of misery, pain and suffering, which we  endlessly inflicted upon ourselves and each other. From the higher  perspective of life, however, a very different picture emerges and one  cannot fail to notice then that – all along – there has been steady  progress. And that was the underlying reason why the speed and vehemence  of the revolutions that have shaken and swept through our world from  time to time, and still do on many different levels of life, have been  growing ever more powerful. 

The ray of hope I am bringing you is  the knowledge that the Uranian energies are helping us to shake off  ever more of the oppressions and slaveries of all kinds that are the  cause of our suffering. Although coercion and cruelty are still rampant  in parts of our world, on the inner as well as the outer levels of life,  every last bit of it will eventually have been swept away. Yet, no-one  will come to wave a magic wand and make it disappear. We ourselves, each  one of us, have to do the inner work this cleansing process requires.  It is going to continue until the people of all nations will again be  able to live together in peace and harmony, the way they did before the  lessons of the patriarchy with its lust for power, trouble, strife and  warmongering began, about six thousand years ago. 

What could be  more worthwhile than giving of our best and doing all we can to make our  contribution towards ushering in the Aquarian Age and with it the  spiritual freedom for which we and our world have been yearning, for a  long, long time? However, nobody can be released from their earthly  education until every one of our soul wounds has been healed; every last  bit of Karma redeemed and all relationships, especially the most  difficult ones, transmuted into bonds of friendship that consist of  mutual respect and tolerance, understanding and love; and all false  beliefs, prejudices and superstitions have been shed and replaced by  everybody’s own inner truth, i.e. what the living God within tells us is  true, good and right for us in any given moment. 

Because these  demands are still waiting to be fulfilled by us, individually as well as  collectively, one sometimes cannot help a sneaking feeling that earthly  life really is a mess. What hope is there for our world when we fail to  sort out our own lives, never mind the national and international  affairs that are still in need of urgent attention? In either of those  scenarios there is nothing for it but turning to God and the Angels and  asking them to help us work our way through whatever we cannot solve on  our own. When we allow the will of the living God within to take over  the direction of our lives, It can and will grant us the gifts of  patience and tranquillity that enables us to wait patiently for things  to develop in God’s time – not ours – and come right eventually. 

If  for karmic reasons some particularly trying circumstances still have to  be endured by us, our God or Highest Self is sure to provide us with  the necessary courage and strength as well as the spiritual vision to  perceive these experiences as part of our personal crown of thorns. The  same as legendary Jesus every small earthly self wears this crown when  it breathes its last on the cross, humankind’s oldest known symbol for  life in physicality. Even though we are still taking part in earthly  life, our Highest Self leads us, its small earthly counterpart, into the  resurrection of our true spiritual nature and coming home into the  conscious awareness of our eternal oneness with God. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
​ 
From ‘Healers And Healing’

 * * *  
​






​


----------



## Amnesiac (Mar 12, 2019)

Reflections on faith... Reminds me of the verse in the Bible, "Faith without works is dead." Indeed, during a terribly dark period in my life, I beseeched God day and night, (especially the long, long nights) to change me, change my situation, to offer help, or even just a glance; some acknowledgement that my prayers were going anywhere other than the ceiling. "Oh, if only I could touch the hem of His robe, I would be healed!" And yet, there was nothing. I finally began to pray that I wouldn't awaken in the morning and I began to pray for death. I even became actively suicidal. (Another story for another time, perhaps...) Finally, my faith was in tatters. I told God to get the F out of my life, and that I was going to just live my life and if He chose to lend a hand, great. If not, I was still going to live my life. The deal I made, (if one can actually cut a deal with God), was this: God would leave me alone and not use me as a pawn in His chess match with the Devil, and in return, I would never again ask for God's help. Yes: Faith can only hinge on belief for so long, before there must be something tangible upon which to hang it.


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 13, 2019)

_*Be The Christ Star
*_
_*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  Stella Polaris August/September 2017 under the heading ‘The Gentle  Brother’: ‘All human beings in earthly life, as well as those who are  presently resting and recuperating in our world, are born of God’s  infinite and eternal, all-loving, giving and forgiving spirit. It is the  same spirit that manifests itself in the beauty of nature, the power of  the elements as well as in all human beings. At least potentially each  one of you possesses every one of its characteristics and powers, and  also the ability to create without restrictions and boundaries. 

‘Do not allow the mind of your small frightened earthly selves to get in  the way of your overall vision of life and how you think about it. In  your daily lives and contacts, whether you are working or resting, and  even in dreamtime, do your best to move beyond the restrictions that  your existence in physicality places upon you. The way any one of you  perceives things is always a question of consciousness and because the  power of thought * is mighty, whether you are as yet aware of this or  not, what you think that’s what you are and will become. 

‘Now, in your imagination create a Christ Star with its blazing light  radiating into your world. You are in the centre of this Star, for in  truth each one of you IS the Star. From your hearts, loving or  otherwise, the vibrations of your consciousness are constantly flowing  into and penetrating the ethers that surround you. And that is the place  where those who have developed the ability to rise above the concerns  of earthly life, receive God’s power and love, courage and strength that  knows no malfunctions. 

‘And because God is omnipresent, omnipotent and omniscient, S/He  unfailingly knows the way of all things and the answers to every  question you may ever care to ask. Wise ones trust that with God all  things really are possible. They appreciate that God not only dwells  within the innermost core of their own being and fills every cell and  atom of their whole being, but also everybody else’s. 

‘The realisation that you are God, the point within the circle at the  centre of the blazing Christ Star, will help you to find the peace of  mind and the deep inner peace you could never find in the past. Having  found them, you are filled with Divine love and experience first hand  how it expresses itself in earthly life. Every one of your thoughts,  words and actions is now motivated by the Christ Spirit of the living  God within you, the light of the Sun above and beyond the Sun in the sky  above you.

‘The collective light of the whole of humankind is the Son/Daughter of  the Great Father/Mother of all life. The human love for the whole of  God’s Creation and everything within it is this light that manifests  itself in your love for nature and everything that is good, right and  beautiful, and also for music and the music contained in words carefully  chosen and strung together like precious strings of pearls. The Divine  love makes you tolerant towards other people’ beliefs and their ways of  life. You become ever more compassionate and uncritical, kind and  loving, and have no longer any problems seeing the good that is  contained in everything. You instinctively follow your inner guidance  and intuitively know the best course of action in any given moment.

‘The six-pointed star is a symbol of the Christ Star. It represents  human intelligence when spirit and matter are working together in  perfect harmony and balance. This Star has a powerful vibration and its  sound is part of the music of the spheres. Loving God’s way is only  distantly related with what in earthly life is frequently called love  with its passions and desires. The more your Christ nature takes over  its earthly counterpart, the more easily flows the light of your joint  compassion and beauty, wisdom and love into the world around you.

‘Alas, to this day many in earthly life are still surrounded by a kind  of barrier that acts like a dense fog. This mist is waiting to be  dissolved by the light of the Sun beyond the Sun, i.e. the spiritual  wisdom and truth of the Highest, when the right time for the winds of  the heavenly world, the highest levels of life, brings them. Each one of  you is a tiny spark of the Christ Spirit and Its great light is waiting  to eventually start burning in all human hearts. And you are the only  person who can uncover this light inside you, to care for and nurture it  until it has the power of shining so brightly that the fogs of Earth  disperse before it. 

‘When this light is carefully and thoughtfully applied to wherever it is  needed, in the end it grows so strong that it has the power of a wind  from the Heavens that blows through the consciousness of those  surrounding you and gets rid of whatever is troubling them. As you  mature spiritually, the conditions of your life change and the concerns  of earthly life, which you found so troublesome in the past, no longer  affect you this way. This is because you are now viewing everything that  happens from the right perspective, i.e. as lessons that are part of  the karmic debts some of you still have to pay, and therefore merely  passing phases in humankind’s individual and collective development.’

* Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Candle’
•    ‘Light Up Our World’
•    ‘Letting Our Light Shine’
•    ‘Christ – The Light Of Our World’
•    ‘Knowledge – Light Of Our World’
•    ‘On The Soul Level We Are All Christians’
•    ‘When Will The Kingdom Come?’
•    ‘The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Thought – The Most Powerful Force Of All’
•    ‘White Eagle On The Power Of Thought’
•    ‘Learning To Fly’
​ 
 From ‘War And Peace Between Nations’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 18, 2019)

_*The Purpose Of Individuality
*_
​ 




​ Never forget that as My children you are  young Gods in the making. Created in My image, each one of you in their  own right is a very special, precious and unique being, who has been  granted the gift of another lifetime to enable you to do your share of  bringing a new Earth into being and of launching the religion of the  Aquarian Age. For this purpose you have been equipped with an earthly  mind and, My super-conscious faculties. Although to this day the latter  exists only in seed form in many of you, it is there nonetheless. To  become helpful to you instead of a hindrance, you need to take  possession of every part of your being. Your masculine and feminine  nature, as well as the mind of your lower and higher nature, which is  part of My super-consciousness, are all in need of being trained and  mastered by you. It is your task to teach them to work together as  peacefully and harmoniously as they do in Me. 

All human souls are created so that in the fullness of time they will  evolve into shining lights, each one a Star and a Sun, a Christed one in  their own right who has a high and holy destiny to fulfil on the higher  and eventually highest levels of life. In My ever growing and evolving  Creation new worlds and Universes will eventually be waiting to be  brought into being – by none other than you. Don’t let the prospect of  this frighten you and do not worry that you may not know how to go about  such a formidable task. You will always be walking hand in hand with  the wise ones in charge of you and Me, the same as you are doing now.  You will forever be guided, protected and utterly safe. The only  difference between your present state and that of the future will be  that you are going be more consciously aware of our presence.

Taking part in Earth life is necessary and therefore compulsory for the  education of all human spirits and souls. To help you become aware that  you are individual beings, every lifetime in physicality provides you  with a new physical body of your own. Each one of them provides you with  another step forward on the journey of discovering the self and  individuality. With the passing of time this has created an illusion  that you are separate and detached from each other and from the rest of  life. Nothing could be further from the truth, as on the inner level of  life you have always remained one with each other and also with Me. When  you come to realise that the impression of separateness exists on the  Earth plane only, yet another one of your false convictions can be  discarded.

For all of you there eventually comes  the moment when your small earthly self is ready to surrender itself  unto Me, your Highest or Christ Self. Let no-one run away with the idea  that this means sinking into a vast ocean of spirit and dissolving into  nothingness. If anything, quite the opposite is true. Your individuality  will never be absorbed into anything. Yet, before it can freely and  willingly be submitted to Me, it has to expand sufficiently and grow.  This continues until finally, instead of merely being a small earthly  creature, you have become like Me, namely someone who is consciously  aware once again of their oneness with all life and Me. 

You will always be you and you will never fade into nothingness, as on  the evolutionary spiral of life you are relentlessly moving upwards and  onwards in keeping with the cycles you are involved in, until you  finally reach and have grown into one with the awareness and  consciousness of the Great Whole, known to you as God – Me. Your spirit  is pure consciousness, a spark of Me who will forever be one with Me. In  your earthly existence you remain unconscious of this for a long time,  but eventually you re-awaken into the awareness of your true nature and  oneness with Me and all life. The illusion of separateness has been an  essential part of your development of becoming aware of your  individuality and of the fact that each one of you is a being in its own  right. Every time you leave Earth life, with the shedding of your  physical body this misapprehension goes from you. But even in the world  of light, your true home, you are still clothed in your astral body. It  is yet another vestment your spirit wears until you have matured  sufficiently to leave that one behind, too. 

The mystical teachings of all ages set out a code of conduct that you,  as aspiring healers and lightworkers, follow intuitively. For you it is  no longer a question of I have to be good and I have to love others. In  the process of finding illumination you begin to spontaneously express  your true nature and show love, kindness and gentleness, not only to  other people but to the whole of Creation. You are aware that for  evolutionary purposes it was necessary that in their early stages the  religions of your world had to follow many different paths. As you know  and respect that every human soul has its own predestined pathway to  walk and discoveries to make, you refuse to force your way of thinking  and mode of travelling upon anyone else. 

Although you are aware that in truth there is only one religion, you  appreciate that many of your siblings on the Earth plane are still  ignorant of this fact. Yet, as a true child of Mine you respect  everybody’s freedom of thought and the right to make their own decisions  about what they can and cannot believe. Meanwhile rest safely in the  knowledge that in the end every one of your siblings in the human family  of life is destined to reconnect with Me. When the time is right, they  too will discover that the only true, lasting and eternal religion is  the one of the heart, and that this is the kind of faith that re-unites  all human souls with Me, your Creator, the Great White Spirit,  Father/Mother of all life, and through Me with the whole of Creation.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 21, 2019)

_*Overcoming Our Fear Of The Unknown 
*_
_*




*_
​Our  spirit guides are frequently telling us that we should overcome our  fears, especially the one of the unknown and of death. With all due  respect, that is very well for them to say, but how shall we go about  it? In my mind’s eye, I can see my guide smile and with my inner ear I  hear a kind and gentle voice saying: ‘That’s for you to work out, dear  child of the Earth. It is not our task to carry your cross for you.  No-one can do that. You too should not try to take on anyone else’s who  is suffering, as that would prevent them from learning the lessons which  they themselves have chosen for their present lifetime, long before  entering into it. Our task is to guide and support you, and you can –  nay, should – all help each other. But, everybody has to work their way  through their fears alone, because before God you stand alone and each  has to find their own way back home into the state of loving and fully  trusting your Creator again.’

To me, the most vital step on the  road of overcoming our fears is becoming aware that all of them were  once built into our consciousness for good and wise reasons. The ability  to fear was initially given to us to protect us whenever the desire  overcame us to conquer our world and that on our own. Fear of the  unknown made us stick to our home-patch and attend to the work in hand.  This fear has now outlived its usefulness and by focussing our attention  increasingly on wanting to learn in the school of earthly life in order  to evolve into an ever more perfect, i.e. whole being, who will then be  allowed to move forwards and upwards into exploring the higher levels  of life.

The ballast of fear-invoking false beliefs, prejudices  and superstitions of the past can be shed through welcoming the  spiritual knowledge, which the Age of Aquarius, the sign of the Divine  water-bearer, for some time has been pouring ever more forcefully into  the individual and collective consciousness of our world. However, let’s  not allow ourselves to be swamped by the great mass of information that  is now coming our way. Let’s develop our discriminatory faculties to  the full by asking God and the Angels to help us find the people, books  and other publications, workshops and seminars that are now right for  us. There are many belief systems and attractive schools of learning in  our world and each one promises to take us to the heart of truth. Yet,  the only safe way of finding it is by following the light in our own  hearts and refusing to be lured into believing that the apples on each  neighbouring tree might be riper and juicer than our own.

The  only sure guide at this stage of our development is the light of the  wise one within, our inner teacher. This is the voice of God, who  communicates with us through the world of our feelings. And that is the  only truly reliable guru in the whole of Creation, who really does know  the answer to any question we may ever care to ask. And the more we  reliably find out in this way about of God’s nature and our own and the  purpose and meaning of our existence, as well as those who have always  taken great care of us in the spirit world, the more our confidence in  God’s plan for us and our world and the goodness of life grows. May  the descriptions we are receiving from our spirit guides about the  beauty of their world and the freedom of no longer being responsible for  the wellbeing of a physical body and hauling it around with us, show  ever more of us that our fear of the unknown and especially of death are  quite unjustified.

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

 From ‘The Astro Files Philosophy’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 23, 2019)

_*Good Thoughts
*_
​ _*




*_​ The following is the essence of a  teaching from the White Eagle group of spirit guides that appeared in  ‘The Triumph of Spirit Over Matter’ by Anna Hayward in Stella Polaris  April/May 2018: ‘God is as much with you as you are with God and the  same powers that are in God are also in you. As good and kind,  constructive, loving and positive thoughts have their origin in your  higher or Christ nature, they are God thoughts. Not many in earthly life  are as yet aware of the vital importance of changing their thought  patterns to this mode. When you do, with the passing of time, your  physical body transforms itself into a celestial body that is the  dwelling place and temple for the living God within, the Jesus part of  your being. The more you use and apply the power of thought to your own  life, you are not only recreating your whole being and you are also  doing your share of transforming your world into a more pleasant and  agreeable place for everybody. 

‘Goodwill is the white healing magic of the Universe. Good, kind and  loving thoughts are Christ thoughts. When your actions and reactions to  the events of your daily life have their origin in such thoughts,  everything you do is a Christ action that flows from the heart of the  living God within you into your world. And that is the only right way of  living for aspiring healers and lightbringers because good actions are  the spontaneous reaction to good thoughts. Your thoughts decide your  actions and the vibrations of your physical body are speeded up by them  and that is true for each spoken as well as written word. 

‘And when ever more of you are conducting their lives in keeping with  this knowledge, the whole of your planet will gradually become not only  more beautiful to look at but also to live upon because its matter is  changing into a finer, more delicate and ethereal substance. All matter  in the whole of Creation is in a constant process of spiritualisation  through that which inhabits it.’

 Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Fine Art Of Positive Thinking’​ 
From ‘A Collection Of My Favourite White Eagle Teachings’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 4, 2019)

_*I Can See Clearly Now (2)
*_
​ _*Can God Be Weighed And Measured?
*_
​ _*




*_
​ During  their earthly self’s state of  spiritual ignorance human beings cannot  help coming to the conclusion  that there is no God and there cannot be  one because no proof and  tangible evidence of its existence that can be  weighed and measured are  found anywhere. Yet, because God is in  everything, we could not be  further from the truth. We can see this for  ourselves as soon as our  higher nature has woken from its slumber. If we  then ask ourselves  whether God can be weighed and measured, the answer  is a loud and  clear: ‘Yes!’ To find the evidence we could have been  seeking for a  long time, all we have to do is take any object in our  world and weigh  and measure it. What we are then holding in our hands is  a small piece  of God and Goddess, the same as we ourselves are as well  as anything  that can or cannot be weighed and measured.

All our world’s material entities are part of the feminine aspect of the   Divine, the Goddess, astrologically represented by the elements Earth   and Water. They came into being by the power of the creative ideas,   Fire, and the thought processes, Air, of the abstract and invisible   masculine aspect of the Divine Trinity, God. In this manner everything   that already exists in the whole of Creation was once created and is   constantly re-created and maintained by God and Goddess, peacefully and   harmoniously working together and responding to each other. Everything   that exists is their child, a manifestation of them and therefore their   Son/Daughter. Numerologically, the Divine Trinity is expressed by 1 =   the Sun, masculine, invisible, abstract, active and outgoing, God. 2 –   the Moon, feminine, visible, passive and receptive. 1 + 2 = 3 = their   child, the Universal Christ who is the Light of all lights. The Sun in   the sky above us is but one of its many physical manifestations and so   is the rest of the whole of Creation. 

Gemini represents the earthly logical and analytical mind of the small   self. Detached from its soft and sensitive feeling side, the soul, this   mind is cold and crystal clear in its perceptions and analyses. For as   long as its vision is firmly focused on daily life and the concerns of   the Earth its understanding remains extremely limited. The earthly mind   is a jittery and nervous part of our being that is doubtful and all  too  easily frightened. This is greatly relieved when during one of our   lifetimes in Gemini we learn to tap into the energies of our Sun sign’s   polar opposite in the zodiac, Sagittarius. Its most endearing  qualities  are unbounded faith and trust, but unless they are handled  with  circumspection these characteristics all too easily deteriorate  into  gullibility. The gift of a great abundance of joy and hope are  another  aspect of our ebullient and expansive super-conscious faculties  of our  Highest or God Self.

Credulity has been one of the main problems of the Piscean Age. This is   hardly surprising when one considers that Jupiter co-rules Pisces in   tandem with mystic, dreamy and otherworldly – but beware! also devious   and deceptive – Neptune. The combined energies of these two planets   produced a perfect setting for something as monumental as the Jesus   legend. Considering that it was provided by courtesy of the foresight   and wisdom of God’s great plan of life, it’s no wonder that it held its   spell on so many for such a long time.

By getting the churches to insist that the Jesus story is based on   historical facts, its spiritual and mystical components, i.e. the higher   esoteric meaning and symbolism behind the tale’s surface words, were   hidden away. That with the passing of time they almost got lost   altogether was the Angels’ ingenious way of hiding God’s face from us,   for as long this was necessary for the unfolding of the great plan of   life. However, with the approach of the Age of Aquarius the time had   come that the veil of secrecy should be removed and the scales slowly be   taken from humankind’s eyes. 

The deeper we are moving into the new age, the more of us are getting   rid of the spiritual blinds that for such along time kept us from   understanding God’s nature and our own, as well as our relationship with   the Divine. Oh wonder and miracle, they can be seen quite clearly   again: I can see clearly now, the rain has gone.
I can see all obstacles in my way.
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone.
All of the bad feelings have disappeared.
Here is the rainbow I’ve been praying for.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Look all around, there’s nothing but blue skies.
Look straight ahead, nothing but blue.
I can see clearly now, the rain has gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind.
It’s gonna be a bright, bright Sun-shiny day.

Johnny Nash
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 6, 2019)

_*The Tree Of Life
*_





​Life’s wisdom is like a tree, a living and rapidly expanding organism. And the tree of life is an analogy for the invisible structure on which all the wisdom and knowledge that has ever been gathered by anyone has grown. This tree is a living organism that – like any other – needs continued sustenance and nurturing. Every religion and belief system that our world has ever known is one of its branches that has contributed towards its growth, some more successfully than others. By adding to the knowledge that is already there, every soul’s learning from its own experiences actively supports the growth of the tree and contributes towards its wellbeing. 

For as long as the tree continues to thrive and expand, all is well. But, like with any tree, branches that are no longer productive and have ceased growing, die and are eventually chopped off by those in charge. In spiritual terms, ignorance is darkness and knowledge is light, and each one of us is in this life to grow into a seeker of truth and enlightenment. In my view, a sound knowledge of the law of Karma is what every human soul on the Earth plane requires most urgently. That, alas, is something that spiritual writings like the Bible, the Koran and the Talmud only contain in carefully hidden forms. 

Revelations 22:2 of the Bible contains an interesting astrological reference: ‘On either side of the river the tree of life with its twelve kinds of fruit, yielding its fruit each month. And the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations.’ My interpretation of this is: the two sides of the river are an illustration of the two aspects of humankind’s existence, that on the Earth plane and that in the world of spirit, our true home. All souls, on both sides of the river, encounter the tree of life with its twelve different types of fruit. 

The zodiac with its twelve signs and houses represents the various aspects of life’s experiences. In the course of many lifetimes each sign and house yields its fruits to us in many different ways, as one after the other, time and again we move through each sign and house. The leaves of the tree of life are the understanding and wisdom we glean from our experiences. They assist us with our learning and growing, and any knowledge that is gathered during our earthly sojourns is meant to be shared with those around us, so they in turn can use it for the healing of themselves, the people in their environment and also of our whole world. This will continue until all nations have been healed and every soul within them, too.

One day when I was in great discomfort, I prayed:
‘Please, save me from pain!’
The Christ responded with: ‘To help you bring forth
My Divine characteristics, so that you can grow ever closer to Me,
Each one of My children of the Earth
Must become familiar with pain.
Unless you have waded through painful experiences yourself,
How else can you hope to
Appreciate the depth of another’s suffering?

As you can see, your suffering and worldly cares
Are essential parts of your earthly education.
They are My teaching aids that with the passage of time
Slowly take you back home into the oneness with Me,
Until you are fully re-united with Me.
So rejoice! The more profound your struggles
And the deeper your pain,
The closer your spirit and soul can draw to Me.

This is how, for a very long time unbeknown to your earthly self,
Your consciousness expands and your soul grows.
Yet, it can only do so through each living their own lives,
Gathering their own experiences, and feeling their feelings,
Sadness as much as joy, and happiness as much as pain.
So, whenever something seems too hard or heavy for you to bear,
And wherever you may find yourself, never despair!
Just reach out for My hand, call for Me and I will be there.

I am the only one who can help you work your way through whatever comes your way,
And although you are but one tiny twig on the tree of life and knowledge,
Each one of you is a many-faceted jewel,
Priceless, precious and loved beyond compare and of immense value to Me.
You are one of the most beautiful flowers in My eternal garden and
I am the gardener, who prunes you constantly,
So that you may flower and mature and bear ever more fruit.’

In spite of all that was said before, I had the audacity to say:
‘Please, give me only the things of life I enjoy.’
And the Christ replied: ‘Beloved child,
Isn’t it blessing enough that I have created you and given you life?
From love you come and to love you return,
For love is My true nature and yours.
You are on the Earth plane,
So that one day you will find the truth that is in Me.
And when I grant you the gift of the wisdom to comprehend it,
You will be able to appreciate and recognise that
Everything that is in your life is a loving sacrifice from Me
And that things, people and every experience
That comes your way are included in this.

From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’

  From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *  
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 8, 2019)

_*Absorbing Spiritual Wisdom And Truth

*_​ _*




*_
​ My writings have always been of an  intuitive nature. The knowledge about any of the topics covered came to  me through reading big books – or small ones for that matter. Every bit  of the spiritual wisdom and truth I am sharing with you in my jottings  has been and still is an integral part of my own healing journey of a  thousand miles. The insights that are coming to me intuitively are  accompanied by the learning I am gaining from my own experiences. Life  itself has been, still is and forever will be my teacher. Therefore, one  could say that my knowledge has quite literally grown organically on  the tree of life. 

If any of the spiritual wisdom and truth we find along the way is to  become our permanent soul property, it is not enough to read about it or  listen to it somewhere. It can only be absorbed by us when we allow  sufficient time for practising and applying it whenever possible in our  daily encounters. That is the only way spiritual knowledge can sink into  the deepest recesses of our consciousness and become part of our  spiritual property. Once we have made it our own, it will stay with us  forever. We bring it with us into every one of our future lifetimes,  where it supports us and eases our way through life. Acquiring gifts of  this calibre may take not just one lifetime but many. Yet, they are so  valuable that they are worth every small effort we make to obtain them.

The awareness that all life, including ours, is subject to God’s laws,  also known as the Universal laws, is the first and most fundamental  piece of equipment everyone needs in their kitbag for the travels that  eventually take each one of us back into the oneness with our Creator.  The first law is love. It is followed by the law of evolution and the  law of cause and effect, also known as the law of Karma. All subsequent  laws radiate out from the first one. To my mind, without the awareness  of their existence nothing on the Earth plane makes any sense at all.  But as soon as the full significance of their meaning and the effects  they have on our lives and that of our whole world dawns upon us, our  perception of life changes completely. 

For us the pieces of the great jigsaw puzzle of life start to fall into  place and suddenly everything makes a great deal of sense. And it does  not take long until one grasps that everything in the whole of Creation  takes place as a natural consequence of this law and that the events in  our own life – as well as everybody else’s – have always been caused by  our own and their desire nature. We can see for ourselves that each one  of us once set the wheels in motion for anything that happened and still  is taking place in our world. I believe that the grasp of this concept  is the most essential key for unlocking our inner doors of  understanding. Equipped with it, the whole of life begins to make sense  and every single event reveals itself as being loaded special meaning  and an underlying higher, wise and significant evolutionary purpose. 

In the ordinary course of events though, true enlightenment consists of a  slow and steady growth of understanding, which human souls can only  gain through applying their learning to their own daily lives. But there  are exceptions and in any case, reaching the degree of comprehension  mentioned in the previous paragraph is illumination in the truest sense  of the word. Frequently more of it is found after prolonged periods of  suffering and/or extreme tests of endurance. When the events lie behind  us it is not unusual that our Highest Self rewards us, its small earthly  counterpart, with an increased clarity of vision and understanding. In  totally unexpected moments sudden flashes of insight may come to lighten  our darkness and are helping us to gain a deeper understanding of the  purpose and meaning of earthly life and its concerns. We may then be  able see for ourselves that there really is a place for each and every  one of us in the grand scheme of things and that the life that has been  given to us is a good one, after all. 

There can be no doubt about it that we human souls are intrepid  climbers. Guided and protected by our Highest or God Self and the  Angels, including our Guardian Angel, in the course of many lifetimes  every one of us slowly ascends the spiritual mountain. Many different  pathways lead up this mountain, consisting of the multitude of belief  systems and religions that have ever existed on the Earth plane.  Although it has not always looked like it on the surface of earthly  life, the ultimate aim of each one of them has always been to lead  humankind back into the conscious awareness of God’s true nature and its  own. In spite of the fact that friends and helpers in the world of  light are constantly with us and are making sure that adequate progress  is made by all of us. 

Only through the absence of something or someone can we learn to  appreciate its value. That is why for a long time the small self is left  to think of itself as being alone in its present existence. Thus, when  sad and difficult times have to be endured by us, we believe ourselves  unprotected and largely unloved by life. In our terrified state it is a  great relief when we discover that, though unbeknown to us for a long  time, we have always been and forever will be surrounded by groups of  spirit guides. Each one of them is headed by one of the Masters of that  world and the angelic hierarchy are above them, for they are in charge  of all life. Altogether these beings ensure that every human soul  constantly learns from its own experiences. They are seeing to it that  each one of us bravely gets on with the tough job of growing from  spiritual infancy into the maturity of adulthood, undeterred by the many  considerable obstacles that have to be overcome on the way. 

None of us is ever forgotten or excluded from the care of these wise  ones and the evolutionary plan for your race and world. To help us to  develop our individuality and so that we may grow in wisdom and  understanding, every human soul, before it can move on to experiencing  the higher levels of life, first has to descend into matter and become  familiar with the conditions of life in physicality. As we slowly  evolve, the matter surrounding us does the same. Only when this part of  our earthly education has been attended to sufficiently, can the long  haul of our ascent out of earthly life begin. For this purpose each one  of us has to move round and around the zodiac in vast cycles of  experiences. Every stop in one of its signs and houses presents us with  plentiful opportunities for integrating ever more of the highest  qualities of that particular sign and house. 

Battered and bruised, on and on we thus march through a great many  lifetimes. And at the end of each one we return to our base, the world  of spirit, to rest and be restored, an then to take stock and review the  progress we have made up to the present. Being part of God and as a  co-creator with God, human spirits are creative and enterprising. On the  whole we like excitement and soon become restless. And when we have  rested long enough in our other world, a great yearning overcomes us for  the splendour of returning into the loving union with God and all life.  This is the goal that waits for every one of us when we reach the top  of the evolutionary spiral of life. As that can only be achieved through  ever more learning and growing, we venture forth, apply for another  lifetime on the Earth and wait for the right moment to be born into yet  another physical body that has been prepared for us by God and the  Angels.

‘Every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Christ is our Lord!’  is quite literally true. All human beings who at any given time are  dwelling on the Earth plane are basically on their road back into the  oneness with our Creator. That is everyone’s highest potential and  birthright, regardless of how high or low our standing on the social  scale may presently be. The task before each one of us is an identical  one. As soon as our spiritual awakening has taken place, we start on the  pathway of an aspiring healer and lightbringer, first for ourselves and  then also for those around us. This road takes us ever higher up the  spiritual mountain of life until we have grown into a saviour and  redeemer, again first of ourselves and then also for our whole world. 

Learning to work hand in hand with the Angels and our Highest Self, the  living God within, is our most urgent requirement for attending to this  task. This we do by frequently asking for their guidance and protection.  Remember that without asking for help from the highest it cannot reach  us. Our requests however enable them to come to our assistance and show  us how to go about this highly sophisticated and specialised project.  The further we move along this highway, the more we discover that we no  longer have any need for the teachings of those who came before us,  whether they have their supposed origin in legendary figures or people  who really once walked the Earth. From first hand experience we are  learning that our Highest Self truly does know the answers to all our  questions and that it gives them to us intuitively. In-tuition = the  inner teacher. When this part of our being has become our tutor, we no  longer require any others. 
Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Truth About Truth’
•    ‘What Is God?’
•    ‘We Three Kings Of Orient Are’
•    ‘Away In A Manger’
​ 
 From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 13, 2019)

*The Sins Of The Fathers
*
​ _*Graven Images
*_
​ _*





*_
​Exodus 20:4/6: ‘You shall not make for yourself any graven image, or any likeness of anything that is in Heaven above or that is in the Earth beneath, or that is in the water under the Earth. You shall not worship them or serve them, for I, the Lord your God, am a zealous God, visiting the offences of the fathers upon their children, to the third and fourth generations of those who hate me. And showing mercy to thousands of generations of those who love me and keep my commandments!’ 

What a way of helping God’s children of the Earth to come to terms with the power that has always ruled all life, including ours, and that is much greater than all of us together! Is it any wonder that so much fear has to be overcome on most people’s healing journey, when it comes to dealing with the concept of God and all things of a spiritual nature? The books Genesis and Exodus are the two oldest books of the Bible. Genesis tells the story of the Israelite people, but the history of Israel as a nation starts with Exodus. This book presents the idea of a God who brings freedom to the downtrodden and forms a lasting relationship with them. Yet, the way the priesthood of its day went about presenting it to the people with the help of teachings like the above, does not leave much to the imagination as to what kind of a God our race had created itself up to then.

The smell of danger and a more than somewhat threatening echo comes down the ages to us from the second sentence of the above quote. Its point is clear: ‘Watch out! Better behave yourselves and listen to the one who has written this for you through one of your scribes.’ It was not God who was the zealous one but those on the Earth plane acting on his behalf. Their message to this day is: I am fond of showing off, lusting for power and I can read and write – bear in mind that few did in those days. This gives me power over you and if I frighten you, you are sure to come and listen to what I have to say!’ Wanting to be loved, we paid attention and thus created ourselves a God in someone’s own image. To be fair to that phase of our development, individually and as a race, what else could we do? Considering that in lifetimes long gone such beliefs were dear to us, is it any wonder that there is so much fear in our world and at the roots of every soul’s being? One cannot help wondering whether anyone could genuinely love such a God of humankind’s own making; yet, that’s what the Bible told us we had to do.

Astrology, and the Sun sign Sagittarius in particular, can be used as a tool for shedding light into this more than somewhat murky corner of the existence of our race. Religious institutions like churches and their clergy are under the rulership of Sagittarius and an understanding of this sign goes a long way towards clarifying how the present state of affairs came about. Sagittarians are the storytellers and also the show people of the zodiac. Watch any priest, dressed up in all their fineries, who is performing up front to impress the people. With the gift of their glib tongue Sagittarians can sell anything to anyone with the greatest of ease, goods and ideas alike. Inexperienced souls born into this sign can be extremely gullible and easily develop into veritable con-people. Knowing all that, now please imagine that it could have been you or me, who wrote those words in another lifetime. It then becomes clear why it is never advisable to sit in judgement over anyone.

Even from where we stand now, it still is all too easy to jump to the conclusion that those sentences were written, so that by scaring people to death spiritual power and a hold on people’s hearts and souls could be gained. Yet, such things could also have represented our only truth in those days and the way we then perceived ourselves and God. Makes you think, doesn’t it? So, let’s be grateful that the shadows and the false beliefs of the past are being dissolved, and that the skeletons in humankind’s cupboards are crumbling to dust and ashes, which the Great Cosmic winds of change and truth are sweeping away. On the wings of our thoughts and prayers let us lift all that negativity high above the Earth into the loving heart of the Universe, into the healing temple in the heartmind of God, so that through Its radiance it can be uplifted and transmuted into blessing, healing and harmonising energies for all life. Together let us kneel and pray that every last one of our deepest, darkest and innermost fears shall be changed into renewed hope and faith and trust.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Apr 14, 2019)

_*An Eye For An Eye
*_





​To stay a little longer with ‘The visiting of the offences of the fathers upon their children’, as the Lamsa Bible calls it, we shall investigate the possible esoteric meaning behind these words. From where we stand now, it is not hard to recognise that they are yet another one of the many hidden references to the law of Karma contained in the Bible. For my liking two of the most outstanding of them are: ‘As you sow, so you shall reap’ or ‘An eye for an eye, and a tooth for a tooth!’ These two quotes on their own are excellent definitions of the Universal law of Karma, the law of cause and effect that operates throughout the whole of Creation, and therefore also applies to every human soul throughout the whole course of its evolution, not merely on our planet.

All religions have at their heart spiritual knowledge that was given to our world through various teachers directly from the Source of our being. Such knowledge is called the Ancient Wisdom. For a very long time, the teachings of the Bible, the same as all other publications of this nature, have been trying to convey to us God’s Divine truth. The only snag was that each time some more of God’s wisdom was given to our world, humankind was still too young and unevolved to be able to grasp their underlying esoteric meanings. 

As far as the law of Karma is concerned, there is historical evidence that, in the early days of Christianity, it was known and referred to in the New Testament, but that at a certain stage all references to it were removed from the Bible. There is no doubt in my mind that if there ever had been a Master soul by the name of Jesus, who walked the Earth in our midst, he would most certainly have known about the law and lived in perfect harmony with it. The story of his life needs to be understood as a myth and a legend and not as if it presented us with historical facts. It always has been an allegory about the various initiations every human soul eventually has to undergo when it comes to the end of its long journey of gathering and learning from its experiences on the Earth plane. 

Only when this part has been completed successfully, can we find our way back home into the realisation of our true Divine nature and our oneness with God. The part of us that belongs to the Earth plane and is born here, the small earthly self, eventually needs to be nailed to the Cross of consciousness. Here it dies a slow and painful death, but without this process the higher Spirit or God Self cannot rise from the tomb of its incarceration in physicality. No matter how long all this may take for each one of us, we all get there in the end.

John Romer in his book ‘Testament – the Bible and History’ provides fascinating insights into the overall background of the Scriptures. He states that all references to the law of Karma were at some stage carefully removed and that this was easy in the days of the Roman Empire, as very few copies of the Bible then existed. One of the Roman Emperors’ wives was a very naughty lady who did not like the thought that her evil deeds should return to her in other lifetimes, as indeed they are sure to have done in the meantime. She is believed to be responsible for having all references to the law of Karma edited out of the Bible. That simple in those days, when the Roman emperors had unlimited earthly and spiritual power and could do as they pleased. 

The various Bible quotes containing hidden references to the law, which remained part of the Scriptures, escaped because in those days nobody could recognise this. As we know by now, no-one and nothing is outside of the Universal laws; we and our lives have always been subject to them, the same as all other parts of Creation. Our ignorance of the existence of these laws never made one iota of difference. Being unfamiliar with them does not protect anyone against the fact that we all have to live with the consequences of our actions. All of them, be they good, bad or indifferent, unfailingly find their way back to us, as indeed they must – if not in the same lifetime, then in another. Whether we were as yet aware of this or not, every new lifetime presents each one of us with the same set of rules.

Depending on the level of spiritual maturity we have reached at any given time we choose ever more difficult tests and trials for ourselves. Only when one of us has well and truly mastered one specific lesson, are we allowed to move on to more advanced ones. The Universe is patient – it has so much time! It can afford to, for a human lifetime is but the twinkling of an eye in eternity. What we do not manage in this one, we shall be allowed to finish in the next and the next and then the next. However long it may take us, we shall be given the time. And whenever some of our old karma is catching up with us, we are looking at one of the offences of the fathers visiting his children.

Recommended Reading:

• ‘Myths and Legends’
​
From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​ 


https://www.raysofwisdom.com/index.cfm?articleID=629

​


----------



## Aquarius (May 14, 2019)

_*Miracles Do Happen!
*_






​For  as long as the intention behind all our earthly efforts is a good one  and we act with love from our heart and do our best, everything will  always be well, and God and the Angels happy to do the rest. The  Universal laws ensure that when we send our best into our world – and  all worlds, for that matter – nothing but the best can come back to us.  Any bread cast upon the waters of life does return, and any love that is  ever given to anyone does the same, though not necessarily through the  people we once gave it to. In fact, this hardly ever is the case. The  likelihood is that it will come back to us at times when our need is  greatest and when we least expect it. It can and does happen in quite  magical ways with help suddenly appearing in the form of kind and loving  hearts and hands that are reaching out to us, to comfort and hold.

After  particularly traumatic and difficult times and events in our lives, we  may have lost all faith in the innate goodness of people and life.  However, experiencing in one’s own life that there are some truly kind  people around who genuinely have our best at heart goes a long way  towards restoring our lost trust. To teach us this lesson could have  been the very reason why the situation that made us struggle arose in  the first place. I for one am grateful to the Universe for having  created opportunities from which I have learnt and still am learning  that it really is safe to trust that help does come when it is required  and that all my true needs are always met. Every soul can only learn  from its own experiences that just when one thinks there’s nothing left  inside to keep on struggling, out of the darkness from somewhere there  comes a small light and new hope – and somehow life continues.

Difficult  situations on all levels are necessary and vital in every life. They  are steps on our evolutionary journey that in the end takes each one of  us back home into the awareness of our true nature. So, let us not  begrudge our tribulations but on the level of our soul and spirit  rejoice that they have been created in our lives by the loving presence  and the great wisdom of the Divine, not only for each one of us  personally, but also nationally and internationally. Opportunities are  thus created from which all must learn first hand how to work with the  powers of the light and the love of the Universal Christ, the highest  and brightest Star in the whole of Creation. Sticking our toes into the  waters of life and trying and testing situations for ourselves presents  all human souls with valuable evidence of how the power of the Great  Universal love works and how it influences all life.

No  matter what may ever befall us and our world on the physical plane of  life, I do believe that both will go on forever and that miracles are  happening at all times. It’s just that mostly we fail to perceive the  miraculous ways of the Universe for what they truly are, namely the  handiwork of God and the Angels. Ceaselessly, they are working behind  the scenes of life to put things right again and heal people and  situations when something has gone awry. The more we endeavour to be  true to our real self and express the essence of our being, love, in  every one of our thoughts, words and actions, the more miracles manifest  themselves in our lives, because our human heart has then reunited  itself with the great love of the Divine.

The legend of the  Master Jesus demonstrates how, when the energies of Heaven and Earth  merge into each other, a force of such magnitude is created that it is  capable of healing all conditions of mind, body, spirit and soul. This  is the power that can quite literally move mountains of faith, remove  blockages of trust and make all crooked corners straight. It brings  comfort and healing to everything that is in our world to wherever there  is pain and suffering. Miracles are the Universe’s way of demonstrating  to humankind the unlimited power of Its love. This is the healing balm  and the panacea that needs to be applied by us earthlings to all  situations in our everyday lives, all our relationships as well as to  all national and international issues.

Let us stop and reflect  for a moment on the wisdom of the Great Architect of life. The Universe  is infinitely wise in its giving. Yet, it is even wiser in its taking.  If we had never encountered the warped side of our lives and our world,  we would not have been able to differentiate between good and bad, and  that which desirable and undesirable. If we had never been wounded, we  would appreciate what healing is like. We cannot know light, unless we  have first experienced darkness. Only through the lack or loss of  something or someone can we truly learn how to value what we had and  also that which we are going to have, when periods of suffering finally  lie behind us, as they invariable do in the end.

Such is life on  the Earth plane! It has to be this way because that is how it was  designed for us by our Father/Mother Creator. Who would we be to argue  with Its wisdom? Take heart though – growing in understanding through  difficult and traumatic experiences, the way it is required from us on  the present level of our existence, is not going to continue  indefinitely. All life is constantly evolving and moving forwards and  upwards on a never ending spiral. When we, individually and as a race,  have become sufficiently evolved, so that Earth life has nothing left to  teach us, we shall be ready to move on to more advanced schooling on  the higher and ultimately highest levels of life. 

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 5, 2019)

_*Relativity
*_
​ _*




*_​ Time is too slow for those who wait,
Too swift for those who fear,
Too long for those who grieve,
Too short for those who rejoice.
But for those who are loving God’s way
And realise their oneness with God and all life, 
There is no time.
They are dwelling in Eternity.

Henry Van Dyke
Edited by Aquarius​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jun 27, 2019)

_*About Light And Darkness
*_
_*




*_
​Although  I have been known to visit churches and taking part in their services,  as well as enjoying them, I have every intention of remaining the free  spirit I always have been. Not by any stretch of the imagination could  anyone call me a bible thumper, but two of my most treasured possessions  are Bibles. My favourite is Dr. George M. Lamsa’s translation of the  Peshitta, the ancient original Aramaic texts; the second one is the New  King James Version 1982. One of their most interesting aspects for me is  that this creates opportunities for comparing different interpretations  of the same text.

Let me give you an example: Lamsa’s  translation from the Gospel of St. John 1:5 reads: ‘The Light shines in  the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it.’ The King James’  Version interprets the same to mean: ‘And the Light shines in the  darkness, and the darkness did not comprehend it.’ Although that sounds  contradictory, isn’t it delightful how at the same time both texts  complement each other and how each one – in its own way – reflects a  different part of our evolution? That in itself is not really surprising  either because Lamsa lived 1892/1975, whereas the King James Bible  dates much further back. It was not translated by one person but a team  that consisted of many. The work began in 1604 by 47 scholars, who were  organised into six companies; their completed work was issued in 1611.

A  new biblical era began with the work of Martin Luther 1483-1546, a  theologian, Augustinian monk and ecclesiastical reformer. His teachings  inspired the Reformation and deeply influenced the doctrines and culture  of the Lutheran and Protestant traditions. Luther translated the Bible  into German from the Greek edition of Erasmus. Whilst working on his  translation, he frequently visited the nearby towns and markets, so that  he could hear the people speak and write in their language. His New  Testament was published in Wittenberg in 1522. The Old Testament  followed in successive parts; Luther translated them from the Brescia  Hebrew Bible of 1494. Luther’s knowledge of Hebrew and Aramaic was  limited and his rendering shows much influence of Rashi, the great  11th–12th-century French rabbinical scholar and commentator.

The  complete Lutheran Bible emerged from the press in 1534 – printing had  been invented by then. Luther was constantly revising his work with the  assistance of other scholars, and between 1534 and his death in 1546,  eleven editions were printed, the last posthumously. His Bible truly  fulfilled Luther’s objective of serving the needs of the common man. It  also formed the basis of the first translations into the languages of  those lands to which Lutheranism soon spread. As well as proving to be a  landmark in German prose literature, this Bible made an important  contribution towards the development of the modern German language.

Luther’s  English counterpart was William Tyndale, sometimes spelled Tindale. He  was a priest and scholar, who lived ca. 1484-1536 and translated the  Bible into the early modern English of his day. Although numerous  partial and complete English translations had been made from the 7th  century onward, Tyndale was the first to take advantage of the new  medium of print, which allowed for its wide distribution. In October  1536, he was killed by strangulation and then burned at the stake.  However, his efforts were rewarded, because much of his work eventually  found its way into the King James Version, which – though the work of 47  independent scholars – is based primarily on his translations.  Incidentally, although Luther had also been persecuted, he died of  natural causes.

Tyndale was the Captain of an Army of Reformers,  and their spiritual leader. He holds the distinction of being the first  man to ever print the New Testament in the English language. Tyndale was  a true scholar and a genius, so fluent in eight languages that it was  said one would think any one of them to be his native tongue. He is  frequently referred to as the ‘Architect of the English Language’, even  more so than William Shakespeare, as many of the phrases Tyndale coined  are still in our language today.

Martin Luther in Germany had a  small head-start on Tyndale, who wanted to use the same 1516 Erasmus  texts that were the basis of Luther’s work as the source for his  translation and printing the New Testament in English for the first time  in history. He showed up on Luther’s doorstep in Germany in 1525, and  by the end of that year he had translated the New Testament into  English. He had been forced to flee England, because of the wide-spread  rumour that his English New Testament project was underway. This caused  inquisitors and bounty hunters to be constantly on his trail, trying to  arrest him and prevent his project. In spite of all this, 1525-1526 the  Tyndale New Testament became the first printed edition of the Scriptures  in the English language.

In case you have never translated  anything yourself, you may not know – as I do, being a linguist – that a  translation can only be good when one treats it like a work of art and a  labour of love. To produce one takes a great deal more than merely  exchanging words from one language into another. Also, one can only  translate from one’s own point of consciousness and perception and needs  a firm grasp of the subject in question.

By the way, fortunately  we know that Luther was born 10th November 1483 in Eisleben. His time  of birth is unknown, but I have estimated it, which is customary in  cases like this one. If you did not know anything about astrology, you  would be surprised how much this can reveal about anyone, especially  those who are no longer in our midst. Luther was not only a Sun Scorpio;  his Moon, Mercury, Venus and Saturn are also in this sign. Bearing that  in mind, if you now read my interpretation of the Sun in Scorpio in  ‘Astrological Writings’, you will have a much better understanding of  the man’s motivation, his struggle and willingness to sacrifice himself  and his life for a worthy course. Can you see why astrology is so  endlessly fascinating to me? It can be applied just about everywhere, if  one wishes to get an insight into someone’s pathway through that  particular lifetime and their perception of our world.

I offer  you my apologies for my digressions into the history of the Bible, as  well as into Luther. It is a great pity that alas, Tynedale’s year of  birth is unknown, never mind the date. To me, such asides are too  interesting and enlightening to be missed out, when one is trying to  find a better understanding, as we are doing here. Hoping that you may  benefit from them and therefore agree, let us return to our theme of  darkness and light.

‘Not knowing und understanding is darkness.  Light comes when we make it our business to find out.’ It was Anon., the  most famous author of all times, who told us that. This undoubtedly has  also to be applied to the spiritual teachings that have been with  humankind for a long time. What could it have been that God was trying  to tell us all along through St. John’s 1:5? In spiritual terms, the  ignorance of God’s eternal wisdom has been and still is the darkness  that is in our world. The Light of our world, for my understanding, is  God’s spiritual knowledge and truth that has always been poured into the  slowly evolving consciousness of humankind, in accordance with what we  could comprehend, at any given time. And all the knowledge that ever has  been gathered, including everybody’s own, is the Light of wisdom and  truth that already is in our world and illuminates it.

Each one  of us always has been and still is a net contributor to this Light of  experience; we are all constantly adding to it. To reward us for all our  efforts, pains, troubles and tribulations during our gatherings, God’s  Light has always been waiting to finally release us from the dungeon of  the spiritual darkness of not knowing who and what we truly are. Light  is life; it constantly brings new life forth from itself, through the  creative ideas that flow from the great and loving heart of the  Universe. All life emerges and is born from darkness into light. Through  the struggles of learning from its own experiences, every soul gathers  wisdom, which is added to the knowledge that already is in God. This  continues until at long last, through its own efforts and guided and  protected by God and the Angels, it finds its way back to its Source. As  mentioned before, there are no shortcuts and no other way exists.

From ‘Healers And Healing’

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 14, 2019)

_*Be Still And Know That I Am God
*_






Listen to the beat of your heart in this moment.
Let go of all preparedness and knowing.
Just be still.
Reach beyond thoughts and words and
Empty your mind of thinking about desires and goals.

Cherish the now and bless each moment,
Give thanks to the Great Father/Mother of all life
For creating you the way you are
And know that you will never be more ready
For what you have been given
Than you are now.

Do not wait for a better version of yourself to grow,
Better times to come or the Sun to rise more perfectly.
No-one will arrive on your doorstep and knock,
To make it all happen.
You’ve got to do it!

The Sun does not rise to please you,
Although it does so perfectly every day.
It’s just that you are unaware of it most of the time.
The span of earthly life that God has allocated to you
Is at your command. So don’t wait.
Go out there and make things happen!

Nothing is gained from too many spiritual exercises
And merely reading a great number of books.
There’s no need for endless meditating either.
But every day, if only for a few minutes,
Take the time to be still and listen within.

And then get on with doing the things
That come to you naturally,
For that’s your inner guidance showing you the way.
And once again become
That which you truly always have been: Love.
That’s what you are, even though for a long time
You were no more than a tiny spark
Of the all-embracing and all-forgiving
Love of your Divine parents,
The Great Father/Mother of all life.

Be still and know that I am God and so are you.
You are part of Me and I am part of you.
I am your inner teacher and guidance,
Your intuition, the living God and wise one within.
Everything will always be well
For those who trust Me and follow Me.
You and your world are forever
Resting safely in My loving hands.

Nachi
Edited by Aquarius
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Jul 29, 2019)

_*Dancing With God
*_

_*





*_​Some time ago, I was meditating on the  word guidance and noticed for the first time that this word ends in  ‘dance’. This reminded me that somewhere I had read that doing God’s  will can be compared to dancing.

When two people are dancing 
And both are trying to lead, nothing feels right. 
Their movements do not flow with the music
And are uncomfortable and jerky. 
Yet, as soon as one person allows the other one to lead, 
The energies of both bodies come together 
And begin to flow easily with the music. 

By giving each other gentle cues, 
Perhaps with a nudge to the back
Or gently pushing in one direction or another,
Their bodies move gracefully, but this kind of dancing requires 
Surrendering to the will of one’s partner
And attentiveness towards them. 

After this reflection I took a closer look at the word ‘guidance’.
The letter G made me think of God, and the letters u and i 
Were saying: ‘God, u and i dance.’
So I asked God to lead me
And told Him/Her that I freely and willingly 
Surrender my whole being,
Knowing that this way I shall always be safe.
Ever since then the living God within me, my intuition,
Has been guiding and protecting me.
I trust that this will continue wherever God’s plan 
For me and our whole world may wish to lead me.

May God’s guidance and protection also be
With you today and forever.
Like me, may you walk safely hand in hand
With the Great White Spirit and the Angels,
By simply following their instructions 
As they come to you intuitively. 
May your spirit and soul fly free and move in step
With the eternal dance of the Universal Christ,
The Great Father/Mother’s only born Son/Daughter.
S/He is the great Light of the whole of Creation,
Who is the light of all lights and the Sun behind all Suns,
Through whom all life is given, nurtured and cared for.
May you trust Its guidance and protection
Throughout all the seasons of your life,
Now and forever. 

Created by Anon.
Edited by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘What Does Total Surrender To God Mean?


* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 2, 2019)

_*All Of Life Is Flowingness
*_
​ _*




*_​ I trust God’s great plan of life 
And the small one for me within it.
They are clear evidence how 
All of life is flowingness
And that in this flowing, 
There is meaning and law.
There is no need to worry because 
I cannot lose, what is my own.
I need not seek, what is my own,
For what belongs to me, will come.
Whatever goes does not belong to me
And only what I am has power.

I give up my personal struggles and ambitions
And rest safely in the knowledge that 
Everything that’s rightfully mine
Will always be drawn to me.
Therefore, I now let go
And put my hands into the loving hands
Of God and the Angels.
I trust the guidance I intuitively receive from them,
And the love and wisdom of the Highest,
To run my life for me
And to show me the way, now and forever.

Amen

​ Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 5, 2019)

*Prayer For Renewal Of Faith
*
​ *




*​ O Universal Christ, 
Light of all lights, Sun of all suns,
Star of all stars.
You are the Sun above and behind 
The one in the sky above us.
Together with the Great Father/Mother of all life
You are the true Lord and Lady, Master and Mistress, 
Of the whole of Creation.
You have more power than any earthly ruler
Could ever hope to hold,
Even in their most daring dreams.

Please draw us and our world close to you
And renew the awareness that every one of us
Is a spark of your Light and therefore worthy 
Of being called Your child.
Through this knowledge may our faith and trust grow
In the goodness of the life you have given us
And the hope for a golden future 
That is in store for us and world.

Now that You are revealing yourself 
As the true world teacher of the Aquarian Age,
Teach all of us intuitively how we can do our share of 
Making our world into an ever 
More beautiful and peaceful place,
That the only thing we have to do is bring forth, 
Each from within the very core of their own being,
The Christ qualities of kindness and tolerance,
Honesty and truth, loyalty and integrity.

Light our way forwards and upwards
The evolutionary spiral of life 
That in the end takes all Your children 
To the top of the spiritual mountain of life into 
The conscious awareness of being one with You.
May the knowledge the Angels and Masters 
Around your throne, together with 
Countless numbers of friends and helpers
On the lower levels of the spirit realm,
With Your permission are bringing to our world,
Help us to see more clearly who and what You truly are,
So we can love You more dearly and slowly but surely
Become ever more like You and at last
Be at one with You again.

Amen

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘God – The Great Genius’
​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 19, 2019)

*About Prayer
*
​ _*




*_​ Then a priestess said: ‘Speak to us of prayer!’
And the prophet replied: 
‘Most of you pray only in times of need and distress,
But wise ones also pray in the fullness of their 
Joy and days of abundance.
What is prayer but the expansion of yourself into the living ethers?
For as long as you receive comfort through pouring 
Your darkness and negativity into space, 
At least make an effort to create balance
By also sharing your delights and joys with the Universe.
And don’t forget to give thanks for all that Earth life itself,
Your kind, patient and loving teacher,
Brings to you all your experiences,
So that through learning and growing 
You become ever more heaven-tall.

For as long as human souls are still unaware of their true nature,
They can do nothing but weep and complain,
Wise ones, however, give thanks and praise to their Creator, 
Whenever their soul summons them to prayer.
Until you become one of them,
Shed your tears and be comforted by God and the Angels.
Through them they bring you healing, as they draw closer to you.
When you learn to surrender all your troubles and woes 
To them, your Highest or God Self,
You, the small earthly self, together with your soul, 
Will soon be smiling again.

Whenever you go within to communicate 
With your soul and pray, 
Your consciousness rises to meet in the ethers those 
Who are also praying at that very moment,
And whom you would otherwise be unable to contact or meet.
For each one of you I wish that,
In the long course of your evolutionary journey,
In the fullness of time, every one 
Of your visits to your inner temple of the soul
Will be for nothing but spiritual ecstasy 
And sweet communions with God and the Angels. 
I beg of you, when you go there, 
Take care not to make demands on them.
Isn’t it enough that you are allowed to enter the temple 
And just be there for a while,
To be recharged with their loving energies?

Nobody can teach you how to pray in words.
The Divine does not listen to your words, 
Save when S/He utters them through your lips. 
And as all of you can only learn from their own experiences,
You have to find out for yourself 
The prayers of the oceans, forests and mountains.
The only ones who know their prayers in their hearts
Are those who were born in these places.

And if you listen in the stillness of the night,
You will be able to hear their silent pleas:
‘Our God, who art our winged self, 
It is Thy will in us that willeth,
It is Thy desire in us that desireth,
And it’s Thy urge in us that turns our nights, 
Which are Thine, into days, 
Which are also Thine. 
We cannot ask Thee for aught,
For Thou knowest everybody’s needs 
Long before they are born into earthly life.

‘Each soul is born of Thy desires.
Thou art our need
And in giving us more of Thyself,
Thou givest us all.’

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Power Of Prayer’

* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 26, 2019)

_*In The Healing Temple Of The Sun
*_
​ _*A Meditation
*_​ _*




*_​ Become aware of your breathing. Deeply  and slowly breathe into your abdomen and watch yourself growing ever  more peaceful. Feel your mind and body calming down.

Now imagine you and I are standing on the shores of a lake whose water  is perfectly still. The light that reflects in it at first makes it look  like the softest of mother-of-pearl, but on closer inspection we notice  that the colours are gently moving and mingling, in ever-changing hues.  We become aware that we are not alone because an Angel has joined us,  introduces itself as the guardian and keeper of the lake. It is a  healing lake and if we wish to find the healing we are seeking, it helps  to slowly and deeply breathe in the love of God and take it into our  hearts. Following this advice, we notice that white wings of healing  light are lovingly wrapping themselves around us.

The Angel points out to us that the lake consists of pools of water in  different colours and that each colour has its own healing qualities.  Green is for cleansing, a gentle blue for peace and relaxation, golden  yellow for hope and vitality, amethyst for opening up humankind’s higher  consciousness and so forth. The Angels tell us that it can tell by the  look of people which pool is best for them. One after the other, it  takes us by the hand and walks with us into the water we need. It feels  refreshing and deeply cleansing. Floating on top of it, we notice how  easily it carries us. Every movement we make is peaceful and effortless,  making us feel loved, held and protected by the arms of our Divine  Father/Mother. 

In the East the rosy light of dawn is rising and a brightly shining Star  shines above us. Our Angel explains that it’s Venus, the planet of love  and peace, beauty and harmony,  appearing here as the Morning Star and  an omen for the beginning of a new phase in the development of the whole  of Creation, including us and our world. A new day is also dawning at  this moment and everything is so peaceful and still that our whole being  opens to the beauty around us. As the Sun rises above the horizon, its  light unites itself with that of the Morning Star. Together they cast a  path of golden healing light across the water, which at first is quite  narrow but soon widens into a kind of golden highway. The Angel lifts us  out of the water, takes our hand and together we walk along this  highway, straight into the heart of the Sun. The Sun draws us ever  closer and our hearts joyously respond to its pull and so we quite  happily leave behind the water of the lake shimmering below.

As we come closer to the Sun, a circular temple comes into view.  Transparent and filled with light, it looks as if it had been built of  the finest alabaster. Tall pillars rise heavenwards. Up seven steps our  Angel guides us, towards a golden arch at the entrance to the temple  whose huge pillars make us feel tiny but not insignificant. It is hard  to tell what these constructions are made of and whether they could be  the Archangels themselves. Our Angel tells us that this is the Universal  Temple of the Sun. As we enter, we become aware of the unity of all  life, of God’s love that fills every cell and atom of the whole of  Creation, holds them together and manipulates them with the power of  sheer will. We feel our oneness with the Divine forces of life and that  we too are a part of the Cosmic Order. 

We feel drawn deeper into the centre of the temple and find ourselves  gazing towards its domed roof. We feel the blazing light and warmth of a  huge Star that pours its blessings into a large gathering of angelic  and human healers and servers in white robes. All together we are  silently waiting for the arrival of the Great Healer. The light of the  Star grows ever brighter and more intense, and we sense that the  presence of the Lord/Lady most high, the Universal Christ Spirit, is  approaching. A ray of light flows directly from the Star into every  heart and we feel our hearts opening wide and overflowing with the love  and worship for our Creator. 

The Universal Christ is the great healer of all life. Emerging from the  light of the Star, S/He slowly takes on the human form the Angels talked  about in the legend of the beloved Master Jesus. His depiction was  created as a channel and vehicle through which the Christ Spirit could  communicate with us and our world. At first, it seems that the Sun is  shining through this being. But no, the Christ is the Sun of all Suns,  the light of life itself. S/He is the light. 

After a while we notice a white couch in the middle of the temple.  Ministering Angels are placing one sleeping patient after another on it  and each one is blessed by the Great Healer. We are part of the group of  healers and helpers and through being here are accepted by everybody  into the brotherhood of the temple, who act as one. Love and light are  filling our whole being and flowing from our hearts. Together with the  Christ we focus on the new patients that are constantly arriving. Acting  as channels of the Christ’s healing energies, we fill them with it and  bless them. While we are doing this, we sense how something inside us is  healing too and that the whole of Creation is healing with us. Here in  the heart of the Eternal Sun Temple, outside earthly space and time all  is one and we realise the meaning of ‘All for one, and one for all’.

The patients remain asleep and after each one has received their  healing, the Angels take them to small individual sanctuaries to  continue their rest. Countless numbers of them are dotted around the  garden that surrounds the temple and each cubicle is glowing softly with  the relevant healing colours. Our Angel explains that, when the  patients have rested sufficiently, they return to their earthly  consciousness. 

Our Angel tells us that the Angels of Death bring spirits and souls,  whose time for leaving earthly life has come, are also brought here.  They are asleep when they arrive in the spirit world and are brought  straight away into the presence of the Great Healer. When they have  received the healing they need, they are moved to one of the  sanctuaries, where they rest until they are ready to wake up into their  new life. On opening their eyes, the first thing they see is the sunlit  temple garden. It is just like a garden on the Earth plane though many  times more beautiful. Their Guardian Angel helps them with getting used  to their new surroundings and taking their first steps to the place  where family and friends, who entered this world before them, are  waiting in the sunshine to greet and welcome them.

Through the visit in the temple there grows in our hearts an increasing  faith and trust in God’s Great Cosmic Plan * that guides and protects  all life, individually and collectively, in the physical world as well  as the infinite and eternal one of spirit. Everything is known and taken  care of by the infinite and unbounded love, wisdom and power of the  Great White Spirit. Our hearts respond to this knowledge with a joyous  flow of feelings of worship and love for our Creator. 

Alas, our healing session is drawing to a close. But listen! Where is  that sound coming from? It’s the Angels singing. Gently, softly and a  mere whisper at first but gradually swelling into a glorious melody.  More and more voices are joining in the sweetest of harmonies. We add  ours to them and sing: ‘S/He is Lord and Lady. S/He is risen from the  dead and S/He is our beloved Lord and Lady. Every knee does bow and  every tongue confesses that the Universal Christ is our true Lord and  Master.’ This is followed by a song of thanksgiving, in praise and  worship of our Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life, which  slowly rises into an almighty crescendo.

Eventually all sound subsides and with a tinge of sadness in our hearts  we realise that it’s time for returning to our earthly duties. Taking  another moment to wander through the infinite and eternal garden, we  enjoy the beauty of its flowers and trees, the song of its birds, and  the love and warmth of the Sun. Our Angel tells us that this place is  the garden of reunion where all spirits and souls come to replenished  and refreshed in dreamtime. 

Giving thanks to our Angel for all we have seen and received, we say  goodbye. Breathing deeply helps us to fully return into earthly  consciousness and we use our earthly mind to become fully aware of our  physical body again. We feel our feet, move our toes, stretch our arms,  open our eyes and pay attention to our environment again. Prior to  venturing out into the world, we protect ourselves by closing our energy  centres, the chakras, and by sealing the brow, throat, and heart ones  with a cross of light within a circle of light. 
Idea by Joan Hodgson in Stella Polaris
The magazine of the White Eagle Lodge
Retold by Aquarius

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘The Great Plan Of Life Unfolds’
•    ‘The Jesus Legend’

* * *





​ 

​


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 31, 2019)

_*The Awakening
*_
​ _*




*_​ One fine day, though more likely during the cold,
Dark and lonely small hours of a night,
When we are at our wits end,
Trying to make some sense of earthly life
Where too many nasty and downright evil things 
Seem to be the order of the day,
Sleep won’t come and we toss and turn.
Suddenly we feel the need to pray, 
Even though we’ve never prayed before 
And have no idea how to go about it.
The only prayer we know is the Lord’s prayer
And when we quietly say it to ourselves
Over and over again, sleep eventually comes.
And that once was the start of my bedtime prayers.

This is a sign that the Divine spark in our heart
Is stirring from its slumber and 
Our superconscious faculties are starting
To open and unfold. 
Unbeknown to us, we have reached
The beginning of the end
Of our homeward bound evolutionary journey of
Of being educated in the earthly school of life,
Ready to be returned by our Highest Self into the
Conscious awareness of God’s true nature,
Our own and our relationship with the Divine,
But so far we have no idea that there is 
Something like a Higher and lower self.

Time and again our earthly self works its way
Round the whole of the zodiac.
In the course of many lifetimes
We become familiar with the
Negative as well as the positive characteristics 
Of every sign and house.
In this process we mature from a beginner 
In the earthly school of life into spiritual adulthood.
Old and experienced souls
No longer have difficulties grasping
That every human being is part of God 
As much as God is part of us;
That on the inner level the whole of
Humankind is one big family in which
We are all connected with each other.
Because of this, when one of us gets hurt,
All of us are feeling the pain and suffers with them.

During the early stages of our earthly education,
We are disinclined to reach out 
For the blessing, healing and helping hands
Of God and the Angels.
Why should we? As we cannot see them,
As far as we are concerned, 
They do not exist.
But eventually we reach the point 
When our superconscious faculties 
Start to unfold.
We find out that everybody
Has an inner teacher and guide, 
Who has always tried to communicate
With us intuitively.
Now the time has come for consciously connecting 
With this our inner guidance,
Paying attention to and following the advice of
The wise one or living God within,
Who knows the way of all things and
Has the answers to all our questions.

Rejoice!
For this is now happening to ever more of us.
The Christ Spirit is the living God within
And the Master Jesus is the symbol 
Of this part of everyone’s own nature,
Who is calling the whole of humankind
Ever more urgently to become 
Aware that humankind’s true nature
Is love and that on the inner level of life
We have always remained at one with God,
The Great White Spirit, Father/Mother Creator,
And their only born Son/Daughter,
The spirit of the Universal Christ,
Who to this day speaks to us 
Through the Jesus legend. 

Our Divine parents care for us 
More than we frequently do for ourselves. 
God’s nature is love and so is ours.
Trusting that all is well with the Divine architect’s
Great plan of life and the goodness of 
The life we have been given,
Loving it and its Creator with all our hearts and souls,
That alone can bring true and lasting happiness 
And the peace we and our world have been 
Dreaming of for a long, long time.
Finding it is every human being’s birthright and
The Angels in spirit realm are waiting for our call,
So they can show us through our in-tuition,
The long promised new world teacher,
Our inner guidance, 
How each one of us can do
Their share of making it happen. 

For a long time God and the Angels have been 
Waiting to be asked for assistance with this task.
They are ready and willing to show the way
To everyone who requests it in their times 
Of prayers, meditations and quiet reflections.
All we have to do is call.
And that’s why an increasing desire for praying 
Fills ever more human hearts to ask for 
The healing of our world and 
Everything that shares it with us,
So that in God’s way and time 
Peace and prosperity may come 
To our whole world. 

Recommended Reading:
•    ‘Free Will’
•    ‘Obeying The Universal Laws’
•    ‘The New Golden Age’​ 
* * *
​


----------



## Aquarius (Mar 18, 2020)

_*About Time*_

_*




*_
​Refuse to think of time in the earthly  sense. Consider only the timelessness of Eternity and look at life from  the viewpoint of your Highest immortal self, Me. Know that everything  that happens in your world rests safely in My hands and is part of the  Great Plan of spiritualisation and bringing forth the self-realisation  that enables you to recognise yourself as part of Me and Me as part of  you – that in fact you yourselves are God. This process involves you as  individuals as much as your planet. Fields of exploration and adventures  await you that so far lie beyond the reach of your wildest dreams. Rest  assured that everything will be for your highest good and greatest joy.  Good is the ultimate goal of all life. True and lasting happiness and  great miracles and wonders are in store for each one of you in the  conscious reunion with Me and the returning home into My loving embrace.

Your planet is the only place where the concept of time exists. In truth  it is always now. There is no tomorrow and no yesterday. They are  merely ideas that had to be created especially for your world, to assist  you with setting boundaries and giving structure and shape to your  earthly sojourns. Know that you are in Eternity and that Eternity is  now, that attitude is everything and that there is no need for you to  worry about tomorrow. All you will ever have is your present moment and  every new one of them will always bring fresh learning opportunities for  those who are ready to take advantage of them. Let tomorrow take care  of itself. If they so wish, let others worry about it but refuse to join  them.

Because on the inner level of life all is one and there is no separation  between anything, when one of you changes their attitudes and thinking  patterns, everybody else evolves with them. If you are familiar with  spreadsheets, think of humankind and your whole world as a gigantic one  of these. Now, change one figure – imagine that this figure is you – and  watch the effect rippling through all the others – the rest of  humankind and everything else in your world. See how they too are  changing – it’s pure magic! The world you are inhabiting is a wondrous  place. Alas, to unaware souls who are as yet unable to look beyond the  ends of their noses and below life’s surface to perceive how I, the  living spirit, am at work throughout all life, the insecurity of their  earthly existence can be very frightening.

Rest assured that nothing can manifest itself in your environment unless  it has first happened on the inner level of life. And there is no  separation between anything there, each time one of you consciously  changes their perception of life and attitude towards it, your whole  world follows suit. And when you save and redeem yourself in thoughts,  words and actions, your world is saved and redeemed with you. So, go  your way with your eyes wide open and be alive by taking an active  interest in what surrounds you.

Your intelligence is part of and one  with Mine. Use it for good purposes only and strive to make your world a  better place through bringing a renewed understanding of the true  purpose and meaning of your earthly existence to as many as you can.  Share the knowledge you find to help ignite the Divine spark in people’s  hearts and souls, so that the small still flame of spiritual  understanding comes alive in them and renews their faith and trust in  your Creator, the Great Father/Mother of all life and Me, their only  born Son/Daughter, the Universal Christ, and the profound goodness of  your existence. When its higher purpose reveals itself to your lower  earthly self, it becomes clearly visible.

Assist the people you meet to become aware that in truth there is no  yesterday or tomorrow, only this glorious moment of here and now, and  that every moment of their lives is part of Eternity and precious. All  who at any given time are dwelling on the Earth plane are aspiring to  evolve into healers and lightbringers who, in the fullness of time, can  be used as channels through which My wisdom and truth, the macrocosm,  flows ever more forcefully into the consciousness of your race, the  microcosm. Know that the power of creation is in you and that  imagination is the source of all creation. Use yours to create the ideal  world of your dreams where all live together in peace and harmony, and  where warmongering, sickness and death are no longer known. By thinking  about this often, you call it into being. And when you meditate and  reflect upon it, through your inner guidance I will show you how you can  do your share of bringing your new world about. 

Rejoice in your oneness with the Great White Spirit and the Angels and  experience the elation of acting as a true child of God by assisting  others to become aware that they too are sparks of Me, the Sun of all  suns and Light of all lights, and therefore My daughters and sons. In  the name of love the Divine Trinity asks this of each one of you. And  never forget that nothing in the whole of Creation is ever wasted.  Everything is constantly recycled time and time again. Each human life  is consciousness that on the Earth plane believes that it is taking  place in time. In truth, the concept of time only exists in that world,  anywhere else there is no time. Life on your planet is a constant coming  and going. Earthly personalities appear and exist there for a while,  then their outer form dies. The indwelling spirit/soul moves on and the  physical body that is left behind apparently decays, but in reality even  this aspect of your being merely changes its form.

 From ‘The Universal Christ Now Speaks To Us And Our World’ ​  
* * *​


----------

